# Anyone just had a baby and WTT, NTNP, or TTC?



## babydreams85

Our amazing son was born just over 2 weeks ago on Valentine's Day, and he is just the love of our lives! :cloud9: 

I can't believe I am thinking about this already when he is so young, but DH wants to start TTC again very soon. He is 11 years older than I am and he doesn't want to wait much longer to add to our family. :wacko: We were blessed with our son because he is such a great baby, but I am so afraid I won't be as lucky with #2. Also nervous because DH works out of town and is gone 4-6 days per week, so I would pretty much be by myself with two babies close together in age. :dohh: Then there is the fact that I had SUCH a difficult pregnancy, I had several complications and was hospitalized multiple times. I know that no two pregnancies are alike, and chances are I wouldn't have those issues again, but it's still in the back of my mind. :nope:

Right now DH knows it's out of the question to even DTD as I had two major tears and an epi with DS, and I plan to wait the full 6 weeks to even THINK of him going anywhere near that area!!!!!!!!! However, I know he isn't going to want to use any form of BC when we do go back to being intimate, so I guess we will end up NTNP. I am also exclusively breastfeeding, which I know keeps some women from ovulating at all. I do want two close together, but I also want to be able to enjoy our son!!! 

Any other ladies in similar situations? Am I crazy for even considering having two so close in age???????????? :wacko:


----------



## armywife11

I am WTT at the moment. I would like my kids to be close in age but I want to wait 12 months at least to give my body time to heal and get back to normal. I am also EBF and haven't begun ovulating (to my knowledge). I am the one wanting them close hubby is still on the fence. We both have sibling close in age and we would like the same thing if possible. 

But like you mentioned we are going to discuss it closer t that time because two babies can be a lot to handle and he may not be around all the time because of his current job. I have friends who did the close together and far apart so they have both provided pros and cons.. it just depends and no one way is perfect.


----------



## babydreams85

Yes I'm getting the same. Some people act like I have lost my mind and advise that I wait AT LEAST two years. Others are very supportive and tell me that having them close in age is so much easier than having them further apart. I am torn at this point, but really I would prefer waiting a minimum of 6 months. I do understand where DH is coming from, but he's not the one who has to be pregnant again!!!!! LOL


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Congrats on your Valentine's baby :)

I've yet to be pregnant so I can't speak from experience, but if it were me I would wait a few months before even considering NTNP or TTC. I would wait at least 6 months so that you have time for your body to rest up from the difficult pregnancy & birth and your LO will be a little bit older.


----------



## Pearls18

2 weeks is still quite early to know what kind of baby you have, DS slept fine till 4 months then was a nightmare lol. But just to warn you doctors advise at least 12 months between pregnancies, BF suppresses ovulation and this is nature's way of protecting women from pregnancy too soon so it's just worth thinking about.


----------



## babydreams85

Marine, I sure hope he doesn't do that! LOL I know it's still early but I am keeping my fingers crossed that he won't change!!!!!! :)

Thanks for the advice ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Pearls18

babydreams85 said:


> Marine, I sure hope he doesn't do that! LOL I know it's still early but I am keeping my fingers crossed that he won't change!!!!!! :)
> 
> Thanks for the advice ladies! :hugs:

Lol sorry I don't want to be one of 'those' mums trying to put you off, but just to warn you. He must be a good baby if he's making you broody already, I'm still nervous 2 years and 5 months later haha!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

My DS is almost 6 months and even with all of his challenges so far (preemie, allergies, GERD) he is still the greatest blessing. I also had a hard pregnancy and recovery. As much as I'd love another one right away, I also want some time to just enjoy him (the time FLIES by so quickly). I do want to give my body a chance to recuperate as well. I'm not using any birth control but being pretty careful with timing. I'm hoping to wait until my DS is about a year to become pregnant again.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm with you girl. Thinking NTNP tonight and TTC next month. Wasn't sure at first, thought about waiting until September... But, now its a go! 

I'm crazy and I don't care. We are just going to see what happens. And we are anxious to have our family completed. I really don't care what people will think or say. And I'm sure some will have thier unwelcomed opinions.

I have DD #1 whom is 22 months old. Started trying for #2 when she was 5 months (took 8 months with a loss). And DD #2 is 6 weeks old. I haven't had first AF and she isn't sleeping through the night...


----------



## babydreams85

Ah Leinz, glad I'm not the only one even considering it! Even if he wasn't a good baby (so far) I would still feel the same way. I am like you, just anxious to complete our family (not quite as anxious as DH, but I do really want the first two close together). I also don't particularly care what people will say, LOL. My mom thinks I am absolutely insane for thinking about another after such a difficult pregnancy and THIS soon after delivery. TBH I was thinking about it DURING my pregnancy lol.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm not saying its not a bit crazy. But, its done all the time. And most of the time back to back pregnancies are normal. There are always risks no matter when you get pg or not.

I've uped my intake of green leaf veggies and protein. And I've continued my prenatals. And we had a long family planning conversation this morning. We've decided to wtt until I have my first AF, which should arrive any day now. :)


----------



## zilla

So glad I found this thread!
My LO is 12 weeks old tomorrow & he's a very good baby (so far at least).
I'm thinking about starting to NTNP soon (although when I fell pregnant with him after coming off the pill, we were expecting it to take 12-18 months of NTNP & then 6 weeks later I was pregnant, lol). 
OH wants to wait a couple of months, so LO will be 5-6 months old when we start trying. 
I'm an only child so I don't know what its like to have any sort of age gap between siblings, but I do know that I want my children to be close in age - I don't want to get used to not having to do night feeds, or change nappies etc - I'd rather have it all in one big hit instead of a few spaced out.
Only problem is that we live in a small 2 bed, (rented), OH wants to have at least 75% of our deposit for buying a 3 bed before LO #2 is born. 
I haven't told any of my family or friends that we're even considering it; they will probably just tell us that we're crazy! 
Besides, I read somewhere on the internet that sibling rivalry is at the lowest point when #1 is under 18 months when #2 is born, and then they're going to be able to play together more than brothers/sisters with a 3-4 year age gap for example. 

Sorry I didn't mean to type so much then :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Zilla: I'm happy I found this thread also. I started ttc #2 5 months after #1... but it was an 8 month journey. My girls are 20 months apart and I love it.

I can understand the need for more space. :) We have a 3 bedroom house and its large and enough for probably 5. However, we plan on having our girls share a big room and put baby #3 in the smaller room for now.

I can't explain baby fever. But, I'm totally ready to complete our family. :) I definitley agree with them being the best of friends, close and enjoying the same things. 

I ordered Opks and PG tests. When did AF arrive for you? I'm patiently waiting for her anyday. :) But, I doubt it will happen the first month of trying, but it could. :)


----------



## zilla

Leinzlove said:


> Hi Zilla: I'm happy I found this thread also. I started ttc #2 5 months after #1... but it was an 8 month journey. My girls are 20 months apart and I love it.
> 
> I can understand the need for more space. :) We have a 3 bedroom house and its large and enough for probably 5. However, we plan on having our girls share a big room and put baby #3 in the smaller room for now.
> 
> I can't explain baby fever. But, I'm totally ready to complete our family. :) I definitley agree with them being the best of friends, close and enjoying the same things.
> 
> I ordered Opks and PG tests. When did AF arrive for you? I'm patiently waiting for her anyday. :) But, I doubt it will happen the first month of trying, but it could. :)

OH wants to wait 3 months, I'd start now but we'll see!
that sounds nice with them sharing, it'll definately be good for them being close :)!
Um, still no AF! (which is sort of why we're trying soon, in a weird way) ...
The past 2 weeks I've felt really weird - tired, crampy, sore boobs, nausea, loss of appetite etc - which we thought could have been another pregnancy. When we first thought this, we were both terrified & weren't happy about the prospect of another baby so soon. But I adjusted to the idea and by the time I got a negative PG test last week and realised I was dissapointed at the result, we realised that we would actually be happy having another one quite soon. But no AF at the moment, but I suspect that as my symptoms don't mean PG, they might mean my body is settling back down & hopefully I'll get AF soon. Noticed EWCM this week so maybe all those symptoms were me O'ing. Going to start charting soon, anyway.

How are you finding it with 2 babies? xx


----------



## staralfur

I agree with everything MarineWAG has said. 

It's not crazy if you're sure it's what you want, but (and maybe I'm way off) I got the impression from your OP that you may be a bit hesitant for a few reasons. 

If you're 100% comfortable with it then go for it. If not, I'd just take it month by month.


----------



## Leinzlove

Are you talking about me being hesitant? I don't think I am. But, I do worry about a healthy pregnancy and MC. But, I would no matter when we TTC again.

Everyone should wait until they are ready... And its a personal decison.

I love having two babies. But, they are easy and I had it rough with DD #1. She was born with birth defects and required major surgries. She also had feeding issues and had to be special fed and weight gaining issues. DD #2 is healthy and alot easier and together its much easier. Maybe because we waited for children in part, or that I love it so much. Or that I'm used to caring for children being the oldest of 10 kids.

Zilla: No AF, yet? Are you BF? I sure hope mine doesn't take long to return. I was thinking she should arrive any day now.


----------



## zilla

Leinzlove said:


> Are you talking about me being hesitant? I don't think I am. But, I do worry about a healthy pregnancy and MC. But, I would no matter when we TTC again.
> 
> Everyone should wait until they are ready... And its a personal decison.
> 
> I love having two babies. But, they are easy and I had it rough with DD #1. She was born with birth defects and required major surgries. She also had feeding issues and had to be special fed and weight gaining issues. DD #2 is healthy and alot easier and together its much easier. Maybe because we waited for children in part, or that I love it so much. Or that I'm used to caring for children being the oldest of 10 kids.
> 
> Zilla: No AF, yet? Are you BF? I sure hope mine doesn't take long to return. I was thinking she should arrive any day now.

Sorry to hear about her health issues - is she doing OK now?
Wow, 9 silblings!I don't have any which I guess is why I want lots of LO's - I was an only child & it sucked, big time.
Nope, no AF. & no BFing either, even though occasionally they are still leaking which is driving me mad. 
The other week I was getting the occasional braxton hicks too?! No idea why. 
How long did AF take to return before? Did you have many signs that it was coming - like does it hit you full force as it's the first AF in almost a year?? xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't recall it. But, it probably will be a bit more painful and stick around longer. I've been reading and 80% of non BFing Mama's returns within 10 weeks with the average being 8 weeks and it can happen as early as 4 weeks. I had EWCM earlier this week so I hope thats a sign of ovulation and her arrival soon. My boobs have been a bit sore and I've had a few days here and there with some cramping also.

I couldn't imagine being an only child. Wow! Yes, DD is fine now... She still has some weight gaining issues and a speech delay. But its all normal as one of her defects was a cleft palate.


----------



## Excalibur

I don't think you are crazy at all! Tyler will be 11 weeks on Wednesday and we wanted to TTC #2 straight away as we are so broody! We have agreed on trying in December though when Tyler will be 1 year old, somehow I think we may start trying sooner :winkwink:

Tyler is such a laid back baby, he's been sleeping through the night from 3 weeks old, he hardly cries unless he's hungry, needs changing etc and we have always wanted babies close in age then they can grow up together :D


----------



## Leinzlove

EX & Babydreams: this thread is becoming a reunion! :) :) :) x


----------



## zilla

I wish OH would bring forward his "3 month wait".!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - It sure is becoming a reunion! I wonder if we will all go through pregnancy again :winkwink:


----------



## babydreams85

Aww, that's so funny all three of us are wanting another so soon! LOL I think after a loss it makes you think differently too, as you never know if it might happen again and you always have that fear. I think I am somehow afraid that if I wait I might have an even higher chance of losing another angel. Plus I always wanted mine close together too. I just think it's easier to go through the baby stage one after another instead of spacing it out, as someone else said (sorry can't remember who it was), and also you avoid the jealousy issues, etc. It might be more challenging for a little while, but it's easier in the long run. 

As far as my body I agree with you Leinz. All pregnancies carry a risk of complications and I think if my body isn't ready then I won't conceive. Once I get pregnant I will feel like that's my body saying, "ok you're ready now." My grandma was one of 7 kids and her parents didn't believe in birth control back then. Some of the kids were just 10-11 months apart and they were all fine. Actually my dad and his brother are only 11 months apart and there were no issues. 

The way I'm feeling right now is that we will just go with the flow and whatever happens was meant to be. I am breastfeeding so it might be more difficult for me. I won't stop breastfeeding him until he's at least 1 year, so the plan would be if I'm not pregnant by that point then I would stop BFing and start actively TTC. Until then I think NTNP is a good plan for us. :) 

Ex that would be neat if we all ended up pregnant again at the same time! :hugs:


----------



## zilla

How do you think families would react?
when I got pregnant the first time I was expecting a bad reaction as I was 22, renting a house & doing an OU degree - but they were all pretty happy.
Not sure what they would say if I announced another one soon though!


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - I think that is the main reason why I want to try for another so soon, I'm scared of Miscarrying again if we leave it too long, like you said though, our bodies know best when we are ready to carry another baby for 9 months, if we do have a loss (fingers crossed we don't) then it's our bodies way of telling us that we are not ready yet :( 

It would be amazing if we all got pregnant at the same time :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

It most definitley would be amazing! :) I'm always going to be scared of MC. It doesn't matter when the next pregnancy occurs. 

As for what others are going to say. I'm sure there will be some mouth drops. Some opinions too. But, I don't care. No one decides when I use my womb, but DH and I. 

Especially if I fall pg as fast as I want to lol. But, really who knows where this journey will lead or how long. I plan to OPK and BD TTC with just seeing what happens. However, I think I've already went mad.


----------



## sammiexsue

i really thought i was the only one.. i had my daughter 2/15/13 and im already excited to start trying again.. but i had a c section so im waiting at least the 6 weeks.. people can think im crazy all they want... lol


----------



## MissyMo120

People think I am crazy, as I want to have "another" baby soon. Little different for us though, our daughter was born Jan 20th, sleeping. So that want to try again right away is a little different. I had her via c/s and keep being told to wait 6-12 months, but honestly don't think we will make it that long. DH told me last night that he wants to stop using protection and just see what happens. It took us a year to get pregnant with her, then lost her so fast. We don't want to wait 6-12 months, then another year on top of that just to get pg! Congrats on all your babies!


----------



## babydreams85

MissyMo120 said:


> People think I am crazy, as I want to have "another" baby soon. Little different for us though, our daughter was born Jan 20th, sleeping. So that want to try again right away is a little different. I had her via c/s and keep being told to wait 6-12 months, but honestly don't think we will make it that long. DH told me last night that he wants to stop using protection and just see what happens. It took us a year to get pregnant with her, then lost her so fast. We don't want to wait 6-12 months, then another year on top of that just to get pg! Congrats on all your babies!

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

I understand completely not wanting to wait. After my loss last year I had to have a D&C and was told to wait 3 months. We started trying after 2 weeks, just didn't seem right to wait. It did, however, take almost 4 months to conceive again.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - I'm with you on that one hun. 

Well said, it's not up to other people when you get pregnant again, it's your body. OH asked his Mum what she would do if I fell pregnant again now, she said it's not up to her, it's what we want, I love her haha <3 

Missy - So sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

sammiexsue said:


> i really thought i was the only one.. i had my daughter 2/15/13 and im already excited to start trying again.. but i had a c section so im waiting at least the 6 weeks.. people can think im crazy all they want... lol

Congrats hun! Our babies share a birthdate! :) How exciting is that? :)

Missy: I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. All my thoughts, prayers and hugs. I hope you get a BF super fast. :hugs:

AFM: Ladies, AF just returned! I really can't believe she's here. I had no signs of her arrival prior but now I'm all achy. DH and I, BD last night, maybe that helped her along. :haha: And also my OPK and PG tests came today. I use IC but I'm picky and will only use Wondfo and not the knock offs. I have to much experience TTC. Anyways, I can't believe the baby making is about to begin. We just made this decison on Friday.

And I was sure I saw EWCM one day last week. I bet my body responds after birth just like it did with MC. Ovulation occurs but catches me with to short of a LP. 

If I get pregnant cycle one. My babies would share thier first Christmas and New Years! Wouldn't that be crazy!

I'm in a rush because I want it that bad. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Yay for the return of the :witch: Sending you lot's of luck and sticky baby :dust: for TTC again :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck Leinz!! Might be right there with you next month ;) 

I agree, the only two kinds of tests I will use are Wondfo and FRER. The others are just not accurate.


----------



## zilla

Good luck with the BDing! 
OH has agreed to start NTNP now :)!


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - Ooo good luck NTNP! :dust:


----------



## zilla

Excalibur said:


> Zilla - Ooo good luck NTNP! :dust:

Thank you :) 
Did you say you were waiting until the end of the year?X


----------



## Excalibur

zilla said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zilla - Ooo good luck NTNP! :dust:
> 
> Thank you :)
> Did you say you were waiting until the end of the year?XClick to expand...

You're welcome :)

Yeah, we agreed to start trying for number #2 in December when Tyler turns one, although we would try now if we could, I mean, to be honest, there is nothing stopping us really..I just want to enjoy Tyler first, if you know what I mean? :D


----------



## zilla

Excalibur said:


> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zilla - Ooo good luck NTNP! :dust:
> 
> Thank you :)
> Did you say you were waiting until the end of the year?XClick to expand...
> 
> You're welcome :)
> 
> Yeah, we agreed to start trying for number #2 in December when Tyler turns one, although we would try now if we could, I mean, to be honest, there is nothing stopping us really..I just want to enjoy Tyler first, if you know what I mean? :DClick to expand...

Yep I know what you mean! 
We were going to wait until 2015-2016 when I finish my open university degree. But OH has taken a pay cut & I can't afford the fees now, so there's nothing stopping us. 
Every cloud really does have a silver lining lol x


----------



## Leinzlove

This thread is heating up! If you are ready to NTNP or TTC, I hope it brings lots of BFP's! BabyDreams: I so hope you are! :) And you to Zilla... :yipee: 

EX: I know what you mean. After our babies arrive we will enjoy them forever! I worried when I was pg how it'd be with two. And Its like this "You love them both with a different love." Just like the love I have for DH is different than the love I have for my children. They are both strong and equal but totally different.

We just made our decison on Friday and it was after DH saying to me last week. "Lets go for it." At the time I cringed and it was more of a joke. 

It really got me thinking and using Dr. Google. :haha: Then DH and I had a long conversation about it. My Opks came and DH had opened the package and asked. "Are we going to try right now?" I said after my period arrives. And sure enough she came that evening. Then today I said to DH. "Our babies could share thier first Christmas and New Years." DH's response was "We'll give it our best shot." 

So, I can start counting down to OPK... 8 days!


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck Zilla!!!!!!!!!!! 

How exciting Leinz! That is pretty much my DH's attitude...let's just see what happens. I have a feeling though that breastfeeding is going to prevent me from getting PG until he's at least around 6 months and I can start adding baby food, etc. to supplement. I did consider pumping, which I somehow think I read isn't the same for preventing ovulation as actual breastfeeding. Will have to do a bit more research!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla -Sorry to hear about your open university degree. That is very true! Every cloud sure does have a silver lining :winkwink:

Leinz - Aww bless, of course we will love all of our children, I would have a whole football team of babies if I could, obviously once the previous baby is a little older hehe, we may start NTNP, if I start charting then we may catch on first cycle haha! I have caught on pretty quickly the last two times :winkwink: I know it's different for everyone though so it may surprise us and take a while..who knows! ;) 2 days late for AF now :shock:

Yay for 8 days until you can start using OPK's! :happydance:


----------



## zilla

thanks everyone :flower:


----------



## MissyMo120

Thank you ladies! We started doing OPK's just to see what's going on, and got my 1st + after our daughter. Kinda excited, kinda scared. He's of course hoping we get a BFP soon. I just don't want to get his hopes up.


----------



## babydreams85

Really excited about this thread! Hope to see all of us get a BFP this year!!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Well ladies, I think my 2nd AF pp has just arrived, didn't have any warning signs of her arriving, went to the toilet and I have some pink spotting :blush: I hope she isn't too mean to me!


----------



## babydreams85

Boo for the ugly :witch:!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you hun, at least it's one cycle less until we start TTC hehe :winkwink: 

Happy 3 weeks young Weston! <3


----------



## Leinzlove

Ex: I sure hope she isn't to nasty either. :hugs:

AFM: I had one very awful nasty bad AF day. I couldn't shake fatigue and it was super painful. I felt like I was having contractions. Lasted my usual 4 days, with 3 being medium flow and the last day spotting. She's totally gone now! Time keeps flying and I can't believe just 5 more days until watching for O.

My O is predicted for March 17, but I'm thinking it'll be more like the 20th. I have no idea but I will soon find out.... :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Thank you hun, she hasn't been painful but she was quite heavy today, I'm really shocked how less painful they are since having Tyler..before giving birth, the only way I could describe my AF pain is exactly like contractions..they were that bad! Now I hardly get any pain :wacko: Sorry to hear that she has been mean to you but yay for her going away! 1 less cycle and now time to track Ov :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

I've been losing track of cycle days. Time is flying! I'm glad she's gone. I'm happy to hear that she's been better to you.


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry your AF has been so rough Leinz! :(


----------



## heathermg

Hey everyone 
I had my little boy in April last year so he will be 1 in just over 3 weeks time!! :cry:
I said to my hubby just 2 weeks after giving birth that i would love to do it all again but we agreed to wait until the end of this year. 
That suddenly seems too far away now so we have agreed to start trying for #2 next month!! :-D xx


----------



## babydreams85

Hi Heather! Welcome! 

Good luck with TTC #2 next month!!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Heather: Wonderful news! Lots of :dust: to you!

AFM: It's official... DH sent lots of spermies to wait for my egg. CD8... The baby BD has began. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Heather - Welcome :hi: 

Leinz - Yay!! Sending you lot's of sticky, lucky baby :dust: :happydance:


----------



## mommy2be1003

Hi everyone can i join? i just had my daughter a little over 7 months ago...my husband and i both want another but we know we need to wait until we move. we are currently in a 2 bedroom house and my husband says we could start trying now and it wouldnt matter if we had another baby in this house. I really dont feel its fair to have another baby as the house is pretty small(just shy of 1000 square feet) but we wont be able to move for another 2-4 years. I do also have PCOS and it did take us awhile to get pregnant the first time. boy do i miss being pregnant!


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Mommy2be! Your DD is gorgeous. I say go for it when you are ready. No one is completely prepared.


----------



## babydreams85

Hi mommy2be!

I agree with Leinz...I have known so many people who didn't have a baby when they really wanted because of living situation, money, etc. and they regretted it later. Somehow things always work out and all is fine. I say go for it if that's what you and DH really want! You never know what might happen in the future and I wouldn't let having a smaller house stop you. When they are young they really don't need a ton of space and don't care about having to share a room, etc.


----------



## Excalibur

Mommy2be - Hiya :hi:

I agree with the other ladies :thumbup:


----------



## mommy2be1003

thanks girls! we actually talked about it more lastnight and are going to wait until atleast Cassidy's first birthday than assess the matter then! my husband wants to start trying sooner because he wants a son..but i told him that shouldnt be his only reason for having another baby as we could end up with another girl! lol


----------



## zilla

How long did it take for everyone to get AF after giving birth? I'm at 3 months & still no AF & not breastfeeding.
Hoping to fall the first time I O, but no idea when that will be! x


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - I got AF 7 weeks pp.


----------



## mommy2be1003

Zilla- I got af the same time my daughter turned 3 months and I'm exclusively breastfeeding.. Af seems to arrive whenever she feels like it!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mommy2Be: Good to hear you have decided to TTC when DD is a year! :) My DH has been the same with want for a boy. However, we stop at 3!

AF came for me 7 weeks PP. I only BF for 3 days.


----------



## zilla

Thanks everyone :) Must be the only time when you're wishing for her to show up! :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Zilla: I hope AF arrives soon. You could O before she gets here. Keep up the BD or you could try OPK. :hugs:


----------



## zilla

Might try some OPK's although OH moans at me spending the money and I have to hide them under the bathroom cupboard :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

I ordered 40 OPK & 10 Pg tests for $13.69 online. I'm all about IC as long as they are real Wondfo. I got these skinny green handled ones before and they didn't detect O at all. I also do not go for the advertised 10miu ultra sensitive PG tests... My pink handled Wondfo 25miu were BFP days sooner. I test as much as I want and keep FRER on hand just to confirm. 

I'm waiting and watching for O. OPK (-) and I'm thinking 10 days away yet. Who knows what this cycle is going to throw at me. :haha: All I know is the anticipation is building and just seeing what happens is becoming obsolete.


----------



## babydreams85

I know they are more expensive but I always swore by the Clearblue Digi Ovulation tests. I could never get any others to work for detecting my O day. 

HOWEVER as far as pregnancy tests go I will only use Wondfo and FRER. I do the same thing as Leinz, I use Wondfo's daily and if I get a line at all or anything that looks suspicious then I double check with a FRER. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Is excited to see the BFP's rolling in :winkwink:


----------



## zilla

I've only used FRER but had to get some own brands this week as they were on the top shelf & I couldn't reach the FRER & didn't want to ask for help. lol!
Excalibur - me too! I can't wait till someone gets a BFP.:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies... Still waiting on O. Thinking she's about a week away. I have a shot at the Easter BFP! If it doesn't happen I'll be sad, and if it does I'm going to go crazy. I highly doubt it happens cycle one, though.

Anyways, either way we are going to find out. Trying to get as many swimmers waiting as possible. However, I'm finding it hard to BD with a toddler. We've been going straight to bed the minute the girls are asleep. But, last night I fell asleep getting DD1 to sleep. :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Sending lot's of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## zilla

Leinzlove said:


> Ladies... Still waiting on O. Thinking she's about a week away. I have a shot at the Easter BFP! If it doesn't happen I'll be sad, and if it does I'm going to go crazy. I highly doubt it happens cycle one, though.
> 
> Anyways, either way we are going to find out. Trying to get as many swimmers waiting as possible. However, I'm finding it hard to BD with a toddler. We've been going straight to bed the minute the girls are asleep. But, last night I fell asleep getting DD1 to sleep. :haha:

Good luck! Mine was an easter BFP on Good Friday last year. 
Seems a lifetime ago now!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm hoping! If things happen just right. We're giving it our best. :) In 2011, I had an Easter Monday baby. It's crazy as she was born on the last day possible that Easter could ever fall. Its late and will only happen once in our lifetime. Her 27th birthday. :)


----------



## zilla

Best of luck! Looking forward to the first bfp in this thread x


----------



## Excalibur

I really want to start trying again now but I also want to see Tyler grow a little first aswell, I'm stuck in a dilemna! :dohh: My OH would try now if I said go for it, I just really don't know what to do! :(


----------



## zilla

Excalibur said:


> I really want to start trying again now but I also want to see Tyler grow a little first aswell, I'm stuck in a dilemna! :dohh: My OH would try now if I said go for it, I just really don't know what to do! :(

Even if you do fall straight away, you still have 9 months of him having you all to his self :) I know what you mean though. 

Still no AF or O here - It's been 14 weeks now. I'm not breastfeeding which I know can hinder O - but I'm still leaking occasionally - maybe this is whats holding AF up? Is anyone else still leaking? Driving me mad now, I thought it was meant to dry up after a week or so :|


----------



## MissyMo120

I am excited to say I finally for sure have my 1st cycle after our loss. Crazy, to think someone would be excited for AF! It's been 2 months. I have been thinking about trying soy to see if that helps.. Any ideas or thoughts on that? I keep on reading all of your news, waiting to see BFP's, knowing and hoping mine is there too, soon!


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - That is very true! We have been talking about it and we are going to start TTC :happydance:

Hope AF arrives for you soon hun or a BFP instead :winkwink: 

Missymo - Yay for getting your first cycle back, at least you know where you are for TTC now, fingers crossed for those BFP's :dust:


----------



## zilla

Thanks Excalibur :) 

Missymo, FXd for you!


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - You're welcome :)


----------



## MissyMo120

Thanks! Although I'm starting to wonder. Thought it was AF, but just spotted for a little bit... grrrrr. Maybe tonight or tomorrow I will get it all the way, haha....


----------



## mommy2be1003

We really want another baby and want to start as soon as possible but right now we live in a 2 bedroom house and would like both kids to have their own room. I have pcos and it took me awhile to conceive DD. she is now 7 months old. Before her my cycles were 23-75 days apart, I got af 3 months post partum and thy have been 30-37 days apart. DH really wants another one but I'm still a little hesitant because of wanting to move into a bigger house, but also so scared that i will take a long time to conceive again or never conceive. DH says it will all work itself out and doesn't want to wait any longer. We did though dtd without protection once but on cd30. Here's to whatever happens is meant to be!


----------



## heathermg

mommy2be1003 said:


> We really want another baby and want to start as soon as possible but right now we live in a 2 bedroom house and would like both kids to have their own room. I have pcos and it took me awhile to conceive DD. she is now 7 months old. Before her my cycles were 23-75 days apart, I got af 3 months post partum and thy have been 30-37 days apart. DH really wants another one but I'm still a little hesitant because of wanting to move into a bigger house, but also so scared that i will take a long time to conceive again or never conceive. DH says it will all work itself out and doesn't want to wait any longer. We did though dtd without protection once but on cd30. Here's to whatever happens is meant to be!

We live in a 2 bed house aswell & even though it may be a number of years before we can afford to move into a bigger house we have still decided to ttc baby #2. 
As much as i would love my babies to have their own rooms it just wouldnt be possible right now & i dont want to put havingg a baby on hold for that reason. 
I think they say its acceptable to have 2 children of opposite sex in the same room until the oldest reaches 7-8 year old. We will be in a bigger house by then, we will make sure of it!  xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I always shared a room with my sister. We are 18 months apart and really close.

We just bought our house, and moved in last month. We have three bedrooms and want three children. We are having them share for a time when #3 arrives. But plan on making one big bedroom into two bedrooms. We haven't decided how. Whether we will put up an actual wall or have a curtain or screen divider. Or if we will choose to sell our house and get another. Where I live 4 bedroom houses are hard to find. We were happy to get a 3 bedroom, with 2 full bath.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm losing it! My OPK was (-), but I decided to take a pg test. Just because I'm wondering where O is and I'm getting impatient. 

Well, I saw a faint line in the right place. Squinter is there for sure. It may be an evap and I'm trying not to get my hopes up. But, I'm going crazy. I will test in the morning with FMU, as this was just random tonight.

Wouldn't that be something? I'm still waiting on O. It's possible though that I ovulated early. I don't believe this. 

Truth is I have no symptoms of PG or O. 

If you tilt your screen and squint you might see something.


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/SAM_0615_zpsbe4a1a7a.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/SAM_0622_zpsaf48c783.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/SAM_0631_zps28c90b10.jpg


----------



## zilla

I can see something when I tilt my laptop screen, not sure if BFP or evap though?! - maybe test with FMU tomorrow? 
Exciting though, FXd for you!

Still no sign of either AF or O here. 
Now on day 104 ... 
Although today my CM is totally different to how it has been for the past 3 weeks where I've been monitoring it on FF - so maybe that's a sign that things are starting to kick in. 

LO has been a pain this week, so am super tired - think he's starting to hit the "4 month sleep regression" & hasn't been sleeping much in the day, is waking up several times in the night & then getting up early. I'm shattered! Right now I'm thinking of just leaving TTC for a while as it's going to be crazy with 2 of them haha.


----------



## hakunamatata

My baby is 9 months old, and DH and I are already thinking of TTC again. He bought me prenatal vitamins which is a good sign. Probably will start next month, but it's up in the air.

Lots of :dust: for you all.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - I definetly see two lines on the first picture! Good luck :dust:


----------



## MissyMo120

Leinz.. I too see it in the 1st pic! GL! 

AF has left, so hoping this month is the month for us! DH is wanting our rainbow baby so bad. He asks me now everyday, is it Brii time? He already has her named and is waiting for our BFP!


----------



## Leinzlove

hakunamatata said:


> My baby is 9 months old, and DH and I are already thinking of TTC again. He bought me prenatal vitamins which is a good sign. Probably will start next month, but it's up in the air.
> 
> Lots of :dust: for you all.

I hope you fall pg cycle 1. :) How exciting! 

MissyMo: Soooooo exciting that this cycle is the one. :)

AFM: I don't think its a BFP! I don't understand it at all. I'm still getting faint lines. They aren't getting darker so I don't think they are BFP's. It's frustrating at CD20 and no +opk. I'm not taking another PG test until April. (Trying to wait anyways.) We continue BD and OPK, just in case I'm having a long cycle and just seeing how this plays out.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Good luck for when you next test, that's strange that you are getting faint lines but they are not getting darker :wacko:

I ordered myself some pregnancy tests yesterday, they should be here either Tuesday or Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

EX: I don't get it either. Just waiting it out. Still no +OPK. 

Yay for getting PG tests! Eeeeek! So exciting! :) I'm using Wondfo, pink handled, and IC mainstreams.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi ladies! Can I join you? We are currently NTNP #2. DD1 was born mid-December but I've always wanted two children close together in age. There is 14 months between my brother and I would like something similar for DD, plus I'm 35 now so figured time isn't really on my side. I'm EBF but AF returned yesterday, despite the fact that DD does not STTN and loves to feed. I'm trying to persuade DH to actively TTC - I think he'll give in sooner rather than later :rofl: 

Good luck to all of you x


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Honey Bee! I'm trying for #3 right now. Had #2 in January... Where are you at in your cycle?

My body is saying O is finally here!!! I could be pregnant. Imagine that 2 babies in the same year that aren't multiples. Possible, but I doubt it.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Hmm..very strange! :wacko: I just got some internet cheapies, they arrived this morning. In a way, I'm hoping I am not pregnant this cycle as I am on anti-depressants and have heard that they can cause deformalities :( Yay for possibly Ov! :happydance: 

Honey.Bee - Welcome :hi: Good luck on your TTC journey :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Its strange... for sure. I thought the OPK would be positive and it's close. I'm wondering if I O'd yesterday or I just entered my fertile window. I have so much EWCM and O pain, I know its here and was shocked at -OPK.

I'm going to test for PG here in a minute! But, scared of the confusion of another faint line. I guess all that matters though is BD and we definitely have plenty of swimmers waiting.

Don't worry EX if you are... I'm serious anything can cause anything. But, odds are still in favor that they won't. When will you test?


----------



## JessicaMarie

Hi there! Didn't JUST have a baby...my youngest is 10 months, but we have been ntnp since she was born. I sooo badly want to ttc, my husband is on the fence, but no real point in "trying" as i am not ovulating still. Really getting frustrated. It didnt take this long for my cycle to return after my first. I dont want to cut back on nursing bc i dont think it'd be fair but i am really not sure what to do!


----------



## Leinzlove

JessicaMarie said:


> Hi there! Didn't JUST have a baby...my youngest is 10 months, but we have been ntnp since she was born. I sooo badly want to ttc, my husband is on the fence, but no real point in "trying" as i am not ovulating still. Really getting frustrated. It didnt take this long for my cycle to return after my first. I dont want to cut back on nursing bc i dont think it'd be fair but i am really not sure what to do!

I've heard that your cycle doesn't have to return to get pg. Theres a TTC while BF part here on BNB. I think its in BF. I have no idea. But, I don't blame you for not stopping just to TTC. I hope you fall pg quickly. :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

I'd like to join you ladies! I am WTT #2. I had a very challenging pregnancy with DD and a traumatic birth and NICU stay and for that reason and others I want to have our next two kiddos as soon as possible so that I can go through the stress of pregnancy while I'm still young (I'm 30, DH is 27) and relatively healthy! DH wanted to wait 4 years but I don't want to.

On the other hand, I am totally in love with my daughter and feel guilty about introducing anyone into our lives that will take my attention away from her... Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Honey.Bee

Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies :wave:

CD3 for me today - I had long cycles before being pg so if they are the same, I'm not due to O until mid April. 

WantsALittleOne - I don't feel guilty, as such, but I know what you mean about being totally besotted with LO. The way I look at this is that she will enjoy her brother/sister when she is bigger and actually have very little recollection when LO is born. I reckon that would be easier on the jealousy front than introducing a baby with a toddler?


----------



## WantsALittle1

Honey.Bee said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies :wave:
> 
> CD3 for me today - I had long cycles before being pg so if they are the same, I'm not due to O until mid April.
> 
> WantsALittleOne - I don't feel guilty, as such, but I know what you mean about being totally besotted with LO. The way I look at this is that she will enjoy her brother/sister when she is bigger and actually have very little recollection when LO is born. I reckon that would be easier on the jealousy front than introducing a baby with a toddler?

Good point! I do think you're right about that. And besotted is such a great word for what I feel--I am totally smitten with her and don't want anything in this universe taking away the limited time I get to spend with her. I guess, ultimately, I am glad we're still WTT but I know I can't wait forever... In the end, I really do think she'll be happier with a sibling than without one. I was an only child and sometimes it really, really sucked sometimes! Are you TTC soon or just keeping track of your cycles in preparation for TTC? I found a neat app for tracking cycle length and symptoms called Pink Pad, and I'm using it to get an idea of how long my cycles are...


----------



## Leinzlove

I feel that #2 or later birth order babies never have an option for attention. They always have to have #1 around anyways.

Wantalittle1: My #1 had a rough first year, also. Nicu, Picu, 3 surgeries (2 major). I'm going to be 30 in three months. I hope I'm done having babies soon. :)

Honey.Bee- Super exciting! I hope this month is the one. And that O gets here sooner than you expect.

AFM: CD23 and its been a wild cycle. EWCM yesterday but -OPK, got the BD in and I'm hoping I see +OPK today.


----------



## Honey.Bee

WantsALittleOne - I guess we're NTNP at the moment but I'd like to be 'officially' TTC. DH still needs totally persuading but he keeps saying things like, "If we're going to have another one we'll need to buy a bigger car, think about schools etc". It's his way of showing that he has almost agreed :rofl: I've got a couple of weeks to twist his arm! He dotes on DD so I think I can wear him down pretty quickly.

Leinz - woo, sounds promising. Those :spermy: are waiting!!! I only ever got one positive OPK and that was the day DD was conceived x


----------



## Leinzlove

Honey.Bee said:


> WantsALittleOne - I guess we're NTNP at the moment but I'd like to be 'officially' TTC. DH still needs totally persuading but he keeps saying things like, "If we're going to have another one we'll need to buy a bigger car, think about schools etc". It's his way of showing that he has almost agreed :rofl: I've got a couple of weeks to twist his arm! He dotes on DD so I think I can wear him down pretty quickly.
> 
> Leinz - woo, sounds promising. Those :spermy: are waiting!!! I only ever got one positive OPK and that was the day DD was conceived x

We are totally crazy! :) I hope you can talk him into it. But, he can't be far off if you are NTNP. Just BD every 2-3 days for fun and that should send plenty of swimmers up there to wait. :)

DH was on board before I was. It took me about 5 days after he said "We should start making a baby." It got me thinking about it and now we are TTC. I was more worried about complications with back to back pg. But, I did my Dr. Google and I know no matter what there's always a chance for complications and I will always worry. I hope it happens this month, but I doubt it. It all depends on my body as I know there's plenty of swimmers waiting. :haha:

Our car would be fine for 3, but we will be buying another early next year. I need a Mommy vehicle. It's been nice not having a car payment, so I'm hoping to buy something outright. Not perfect but fitting. :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinz: So right! I know her siblings will have to share us with her, but I still feel so guilty about making her have to share us with them! Haha! 

Honeybee: Did you want your LOs to be close in age, or do you just have the pregnancy itch? :) As soon as DD wasn't a newborn, I started missing the newborn stage because they are sooooo cuddly when they are new.


----------



## Leinzlove

I know you didn't ask me. But, I just have baby fever soooo bad!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinzlove said:


> I know you didn't ask me. But, I just have baby fever soooo bad!

Yay for baby fever! It's the best kind of fever to have :)


----------



## zilla

Honey.Bee said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you? We are currently NTNP #2. DD1 was born mid-December but I've always wanted two children close together in age. There is 14 months between my brother and I would like something similar for DD, plus I'm 35 now so figured time isn't really on my side. I'm EBF but AF returned yesterday, despite the fact that DD does not STTN and loves to feed. I'm trying to persuade DH to actively TTC - I think he'll give in sooner rather than later :rofl:
> 
> Good luck to all of you x

Hello :) 
Welcome! 
Are you going to persuade your OH?

ps. OT, but I am SO jealous that you're from Newcastle! I lived there for a year for uni (I failed first year due to excessive partying :| lol)
Love it there though, planning a trip up in September for when my OH does the Great North Run...


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> I'd like to join you ladies! I am WTT #2. I had a very challenging pregnancy with DD and a traumatic birth and NICU stay and for that reason and others I want to have our next two kiddos as soon as possible so that I can go through the stress of pregnancy while I'm still young (I'm 30, DH is 27) and relatively healthy! DH wanted to wait 4 years but I don't want to.
> 
> On the other hand, I am totally in love with my daughter and feel guilty about introducing anyone into our lives that will take my attention away from her... Anyone else feel the same?

Hello :) 
Sorry you had a hard time! Bless you. xxxx
I feel the same sort of when it comes to introducing someone new but I'd rather do it at a young age when it's going to be less of a stress to him xx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Ha ha you two! I have always wanted to have two kids close together in age. I guess I didn't really think we'd be TTC this soon but it also helps in that if my maternity leave merges into the next it would be a lot better financially for us. It wil also take the pressure off the current need for me to relocate my work. My Mum had my brother and I 14 months apart and I still love it now (we're v close). My only real worries are whether I will be ovulating as I'm EBF and also how I'm going to get the energy/DTD as often as possible with a 14/52 baby who is insistent on sleeping in our bed!?!


----------



## Leinzlove

Zilla: Good to see you! Has AF returned? How is TTC going?


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hi Zilla :wave: We must have been typing at the same time! Yes, I love it here. We live out by the coast. Great for walks with the baby! Are you nearby? Our LO are v close in age too. DD was born 14/12/12. I'm pretty sure DH will be on board. He has mentioned it three times today - hardly the behaviour of someone dead against it. I think he just thinks I'm insane though...... At times I think he has a point x


----------



## WantsALittle1

zilla, totally makes sense and I agree completely. I guess I just have a little PTSD. My maternity leave was up while DD was still in the NICU and so I never really had time with her. I've always felt a loss because of that, but the truth is that she is very social and would love a friend (sibling) to play with and so her forlorn old mommy needs to get out of the funk and be okay with bringing another baby into the house! And like you said, doing it at a young age will make it easier!


----------



## zilla

Leinz - Still no AF! Have been OPKing and temping and CM charting but all three of them are all over the place. so no idea! What about you??

Honey - I wish I was close! I'm right down in the midlands now :( Ahh the coast up there is lovely, I've got family in Tynemouth & theres a lush Italian there that we always go to when I'm up there. 
14/12 is when my due date was! :) LO turned up 5 days early though. Not sure how much of it was due to being scared by me running headfirst into our Xmas tree by accident, I think he was thinking "sod this I'm out of here" :haha:
My OH is pretty much the same, I think. We had a scare that I was PG a few weeks ago .. at first we were panicking, but then I got used to the idea and was rather dissapointed at the negative test, so we decided to go for it! 
Are you actively TTC?xx


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> zilla, totally makes sense and I agree completely. I guess I just have a little PTSD. My maternity leave was up while DD was still in the NICU and so I never really had time with her. I've always felt a loss because of that, but the truth is that she is very social and would love a friend (sibling) to play with and so her forlorn old mommy needs to get out of the funk and be okay with bringing another baby into the house! And like you said, doing it at a young age will make it easier!

That's awful that you had to go back to work whilst she was still there! :( 
I know you get a rough deal in the US regarding maternity leave etc - we are lucky enough to get a year off, I can't imagine what it would be like going back to work so soon, especially in those circumstances! 

xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I just got my +OPK! I was shocked yesterday when I got my -OPK! Because I didn't check CM, but my toilet paper was loaded. This is CD23, so O is a bit late.

We all have LO close in age! :) I'm crazy! I have DD1 who is 23 months. DD2 who is 2 months, and hopefully #3 is about to be a tiny seed. :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Get to it Leinz!!! My O is usually CD22-24 too. You are seriously mental. DD2 is 2 months? I'm not sure I could even remember my name at that stage!

WAL1 - Yes, you US ladies have a seriously crappy deal on the maternity leave front. I can't even imagine that. We are so spoilt here. :hugs:

Zilla - my DD was due 8/12 but was late! Those were the longest, most frustrating days of my life! We're just up the coast in Cullercoats (the next one along from Tynemouth - it's a small world!). I am just mid first PPAF so this is the first month we could have TTC. When I was TTC DD I was clueless and it took 6/12, but only the second cycle with charting. I'm much more clued up now. I know my cycles and my body plus I'm not working away from home so I'm hoping that will help. I've told DH that he has got 2/52 to think about it :rofl: but I'm going to treat this cycle as TTC - temping, then saliva microscope and OPK plus will begin my vit B complex tomorrow. At worst I'll just get a better idea of my pp cycles.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Honeybee and Zilla - To add insult to injury, the maternity leave I did get was unpaid! I had to use my sick and vacation time, and had to work half time from home to try to stretch those out so I could be home with DD when she was released from the NICU. It's a mess here, and so hard to be a career woman if you want to have a family!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - As long as you have plenty of swimmers up there waiting, it's all good :D I tested this morning and it was BFN, I'm not sure when I Ov'd though, think I'm only 1 or 2 DPO so I expected nothing more than a BFN :haha: Love your profile picture by the way :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't deny it... DH and I are both mental. DD2 is 2 months and still getting up once a night. :haha:

Thanks EX! Our cycles are pretty close to being lined! Oh, let this month be it for us both. We'd be days apart in EDD! So exciting! BTW, Tyler is so cute in your profile pic also.


----------



## zilla

Leinzlove said:


> I just got my +OPK! I was shocked yesterday when I got my -OPK! Because I didn't check CM, but my toilet paper was loaded. This is CD23, so O is a bit late.
> 
> We all have LO close in age! :) I'm crazy! I have DD1 who is 23 months. DD2 who is 2 months, and hopefully #3 is about to be a tiny seed. :)

EEEE good luck! Get BDing!!!!
I got my first crosshairs on FF today, but I don't understand as all my OPKs were negative ... massive dip and spike though. So, maybe I have O'd and the OPK missed it. According to FF I would be 3DPO, but I'm not going to rely on that ...! It's only my first month ever of temping, so I probably have just messed them up somewhere along the line, I suppose! 



Honey.Bee said:


> Get to it Leinz!!! My O is usually CD22-24 too. You are seriously mental. DD2 is 2 months? I'm not sure I could even remember my name at that stage!
> 
> WAL1 - Yes, you US ladies have a seriously crappy deal on the maternity leave front. I can't even imagine that. We are so spoilt here. :hugs:
> 
> Zilla - my DD was due 8/12 but was late! Those were the longest, most frustrating days of my life! We're just up the coast in Cullercoats (the next one along from Tynemouth - it's a small world!). I am just mid first PPAF so this is the first month we could have TTC. When I was TTC DD I was clueless and it took 6/12, but only the second cycle with charting. I'm much more clued up now. I know my cycles and my body plus I'm not working away from home so I'm hoping that will help. I've told DH that he has got 2/52 to think about it :rofl: but I'm going to treat this cycle as TTC - temping, then saliva microscope and OPK plus will begin my vit B complex tomorrow. At worst I'll just get a better idea of my pp cycles.

I can imagine, I'm so glad I didn't go over, I was so glad that LO came early. Especially so close to Xmas, I'm glad I wasn't in hospital over the holidays. Although if by some miracle we do concieve this month (which is a very slim chance I reckon) it'll be similar due dates again :dohh:
Ah I know where you mean, lucky! I miss it there. 
Haven't even had a PPAF yet - driving me mad. With my first we were pregnant pretty much straight away - I came off the pill on Valentines Day and then we got our BFP on Good Friday, so took less than a couple of months. 
That's a good idea, is ferning easy to do?? Are the scopes expensive? my OH works in lab equipment so might be able to get him to borrow one ahhaa! 
What do you think your OH will say? 



WantsALittle1 said:


> Honeybee and Zilla - To add insult to injury, the maternity leave I did get was unpaid! I had to use my sick and vacation time, and had to work half time from home to try to stretch those out so I could be home with DD when she was released from the NICU. It's a mess here, and so hard to be a career woman if you want to have a family!

that's so horrible, I'm sorry you had to go through that :hugs: 
It annoys me when people in England go on about "Broken Britain"; and how bad it is here - we're lucky and people don't even realise it.


----------



## babydreams85

Welcome new ladies!!

Leinz YAY for O!!! Good luck this month to all of you!!!!!!! :hugs:

So sorry I haven't been on very often...it's a long story but lots of stress in my life right now. :(

On a positive note Weston is 6 weeks old today and I had my postpartum check up. Cleared for BDing!!!!!!!!! :) The doctor said my chances aren't that great of getting pregnant again while breastfeeding, but we will see. If nothing has happened by the time Weston is between 6 and 9 months I may start supplementing with formula. I do really want two close together as the more I think about it I do not particularly want a 2-3 year old and a newborn. I have cared for lots and lots of children over the years and that is my least favorite age (between 2 and 3). They are so challenging and I can't imagine having one that age and doing the newborn night feeds every few hours!!! Would rather have the youngest be at least 6 months old by the time Weston turns 2.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Zilla - I have this microscope:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001CQJPS4/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1364506980&sr=8-1&pi=SL75
It worked for me! Looking back at my last chart I got partial ferning about a week before O, then ferning for 4 days, beginning 2 days before OPK +, that day and O day (according to FF). I like using it with tracking temp/CM and then OPK once I first notice watery CM. I'm
A bit of a geek though! I love the charts!

I reckon DH will be onboard soon! Will keep you posted x


----------



## Leinzlove

Babydreams: Hey, Now! You are scaring me! DD1 turns 2 next month. :haha: It's already a bit crazy with her. She is into everything. 

I hope the stress in your life clears soon. Yay for the OK to BD. I had my ok at 4 weeks, but waited until I felt ready. I was a day shy of 7 weeks. With DD1 BD hurt for 3 months, this time it was great from the first time. 

I also had my first bowel movement three hours after labor. With DD1 it took days. Crazy eh?


----------



## WantsALittle1

A postpartum mommy (and/or a pregnant mommy on Zofran and iron supplements) can appreciate the shear glory of a poo in ways that your average person cannot comprehend. It took me 11 days to poo after my C-section. 11 agonizing, angst-filled days of cramping and flatulence. 

Since I had an EMCS I didn't get the experience of giving birth to a baby, but that doesn't mean I haven't been in labor. What a horrid experience! :nope:


----------



## Leinzlove

WantsALittle1 said:


> A postpartum mommy (and/or a pregnant mommy on Zofran and iron supplements) can appreciate the shear glory of a poo in ways that your average person cannot comprehend. It took me 11 days to poo after my C-section. 11 agonizing, angst-filled days of cramping and flatulence.
> 
> Since I had an EMCS I didn't get the experience of giving birth to a baby, but that doesn't mean I haven't been in labor. What a horrid experience! :nope:

Oh yeah! Labor is definitely horrid. Two inductions here with no epidural. As for the poo... I can't comprehend that long. :hugs:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinzlove said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> A postpartum mommy (and/or a pregnant mommy on Zofran and iron supplements) can appreciate the shear glory of a poo in ways that your average person cannot comprehend. It took me 11 days to poo after my C-section. 11 agonizing, angst-filled days of cramping and flatulence.
> 
> Since I had an EMCS I didn't get the experience of giving birth to a baby, but that doesn't mean I haven't been in labor. What a horrid experience! :nope:
> 
> Oh yeah! Labor is definitely horrid. Two inductions here with no epidural. As for the poo... I can't comprehend that long. :hugs:Click to expand...

Haha, in case I didn't explain it well enough, the labor I was referring to was the one that ended my 11-day stretch :)


----------



## Leinzlove

:haha: It totally went over my head! OMG! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sending lot's of baby dust to our lovely ladies in this thread :dust:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Excalibur said:


> Sending lot's of baby dust to our lovely ladies in this thread :dust:

Second that! Baby dust to everyone who is TTC and patience dust to those of us who are WTT!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks ladies! :dust: to all! :) :) :) I'm 1dpo, countdown to testing has began.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay Leinz! Wishing you a speedy TWW. Hopefully you have lots of stuff going on to keep yourself busy! xo


----------



## Excalibur

Eeeeeeks I can't wait to hear some baby news! :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

i had my first a little over 4 weeks ago, i had to be induced at 36 weeks and 4 days as he stopped growing at 32 weeks. luckly he turned out perfectly fine. he ended up being born by emcs. it was about a week before we decided we want another and we would like a year age gap, at the moment we are waiting till LO is 3 months before we start trying again.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Welcome, littlesteph! Are you BFing? Just something to think about when considering TTC because it may make it challenging to predict ovulation. My first PP period was at 3 months after DD was born, but I know lots of ladies who are 1 year PP and still haven't had a period because of BFing. The actively TTC ladies can tell you more, but just something to keep in mind!


----------



## Leinzlove

littlesteph: Congratulations! He's adorable! Not long until you are TTC again. :) I haven't waited either... DD#2 is 2 months old.


----------



## Leinzlove

EX: Have you tested again? Let's do this! :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Oooooh exciting Leinz and Ex. How long can you hold out before testing?!!!

Welcome littlesteph - my DD is 15 weeks now and AF returned last week. I'm EBF x

I had a bit of a reality check yesterday. DD and DH have both been poorly this week and yesterday I got it too. Felt really crappy and nauseous which made me worry about coping with DD if I have another bad pregnancy :( Still haven't ruled it out though. There just seem to be lots of pros for us as a family.


----------



## Excalibur

Littlesteph - Welcome to the thread :hi: Congratulations on your little bundle of joy :hugs:

Leinz - I haven't tested again since, might test again in the morning :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Welcome littlesteph!

Yay for TWW!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to see some BFPs very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Honey.Bee~ Always pros & cons TTC! Definitely take everything into consideration. I hope you all feel better soon. I remember the first time I fell sick with a new baby. It was a awful few days. :hugs:

EX: I can't wait for you to test! :) I don't know how you wait. I feel like I have more patience this time... But if I could know... I'd want to know! :) Let this be our month! When do you think AF is due?

Babydreams: Weston is gorgeous! Love your profile pic. There's no wonder you'd want to TTC again soon. :)

AFM: 2dpo, symptoms would be cramping and fatigue. But who knows if its creating life or things getting back in line after childbirth. I will be testing 8dpo and every day until AF or BFP! :haha: #1 BFP: 10dpo, #2 BFP: 9dpo, #3 BFP 9dpo.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - I don't know how I wait either to be honest :haha: I think AF is due around the 5th April. I tested this morning and it was a BFN! Lot's of baby dust to us all! :dust: Can't wait for you to test :happydance:


----------



## Honey.Bee

This is crazy to think that in less than a week there might be a BFP on this thread! Who knows? Well, I'm still alive! Yuk, what a horrible couple of days. Feeling much better now and even better DD is actually sleeping in her own cot and not on me. Keeping everything crossed. She's nearly at her personal best of 2 hours of sleeping independently :rofl: 

Thermometer out. Ready to chart tomorrow!! Happy Easter everyone x


----------



## Excalibur

I can't wait to see those BFP's rolling in :D 

Honey.Bee - Glad to hear that you are feeling better and that's great about your DD sleeping in her own cot :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Honeybee, congrats on the cot sleeping.

Testers and TWWers, fxed!

Today we had a lovely Easter egg hunt with our neighbors. They hid eggs for their own children and then hid a few for DD (who is 7.5 months old). It was so sweet of them. Whatever fear or guilt I had about having another LO and it somehow affecting my daughter negatively were put to rest. DD absolutely loved the noisy, boisterous atmosphere and was watching the other kids intently and wanting to do what they do. It was so adorable. She really loves being around other kids!!! It makes me feel so much better about TTC within the next year.

BTW, is anyone WTT/TTC after a C-section and, if so, are you worried about placenta acrreta at all? I know it's rare, but my CS scar is pretty thick on the outside so I wonder what it's like on the inside!


----------



## littlesteph

I'm WTTC after a c-section, i am little bit worried about all the things that could happen, but on the other hand i know i'd be classed as high risk so the doctors and midwives would keep a closer eye on me, i would have been high risk anyways as my lo stopped growing so had to be induced early.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Littlesteph, did they ever find out why your LO was IUGR?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies I had a friend that had 2 C-sections in one year. Her first child was emergency csection and she had a bad experience. However, her second that she worried so much about was perfect... And it was just a little over 12 months later.

Honey.Bee: I'm glad you all are feeling better. And yay for getting out your chart. :)

EX: Ahhh, NO! That's not the response I wanted! Maybe its to early yet. I'm testing April 5th, but don't expect BFP. I will be 8dpo. I'm not even going to try waiting. :haha:

AFM: 4dpo... Eeek! Cramping, but who knows if its just recovering from childbirth. I'm not going to crazy yet. :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I had a c-section but I'm not terribly concerned. My OB recommended spacing out the second baby so that they end up being born at least 2 years apart to minimize complications.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinz: Thanks for the info. That makes me feel better!

Hakuna: I'd never heard two years between CS were necessary. Hmmm, OH and I are planning to TTC #2 within the next 6 months, which I suppose will put us at just about that amount of time.


----------



## Leinzlove

Even if you didn't have a C-section they recommend 18 months between pregnancies! I choose not to listen.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinzlove said:


> Even if you didn't have a C-section they recommend 18 months between pregnancies! I choose not to listen.

Agreed. I would be pregnant right now if it weren't for OH telling me NO :p I'm the kid in the candy store, he's the level-headed parent who knows what's in my best interest :)


----------



## littlesteph

WantsALittle1 said:


> Littlesteph, did they ever find out why your LO was IUGR?

Nope, i wasn't told anything. it was all pretty rushed, in a 2 weeks i went from a normal pergnancy to get him out.


----------



## zilla

Anyone else in the UK watching 16 Kids and Counting on TV? Have a feeling we'll end up like that :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Honey.Bee

zilla said:


> Anyone else in the UK watching 16 Kids and Counting on TV? Have a feeling we'll end up like that :haha: :haha: :haha:

No, but might just watch it on catch-up tomorrow. No danger of it being me - one more and I'm done! Did you see Bedtime live? There were twins running riot. Now imagine if someone on this thread conceived twins :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wantsalittle: Maybe that's my problem... My DH was ready for another, before I was 2 weeks PP. lol

I'm choosing to ignore the twins on this thread, comment. :haha: I don't watch that, and I'm sure even with my severe, can't explain it baby fever... It won't be me! 

I think ladies here on BNB in other threads don't take me seriously. :haha: I'm really testing soon, and really went full force TTC.

Who can blame them though, in a few days if I see two lines. I'm sure my own mouth will drop. :haha:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinz, I commend you, and am slightly envious!! Your body must be made of steel to be ready at 10 weeks pp... I was such a mess at 10 weeks! :) DH and I were both so relieved when J was born because my pregnancy was such a nightmare. How were yours?!


----------



## Leinzlove

DD#1: I had a blood clot in my leg at 8 weeks, had to wear medical hose for the whole duration. Got High blood pressure at 34 weeks and had to quit working. I was NST every 2-3 days until induced at 39+2. DD#1 was born with Pierre Robin Sequence, she was transported to children's and I cried all night as I couldn't be with her. She had 2 major, one minor surgery her first year. She was in the Nicu for 5 days, and spent 7 days in PICU on life support. She was special fed until being bottle broke at 9 months. She is fine, she sees a speech therapist twice a month. A little behind in speech but perfect.

DD#2: Very easy pregnancy physically. It was emotionally harder as she's my rainbow. I had a MMC at 9 weeks last March. #2 was conceived cycle 1 afterwards. I had GD, but it was mild and didn't require anything extra. I was induced at 39+2. 

After #1, BD was painful for nearly 3 months. After #2, I waited the 6 weeks, cleared at 4 weeks. It was as if I'd never had a baby at all. Maybe because all was stretched. 

Both deliveries were considered normal vaginal. Labored all night... About 17 hours with #1, and about 5 hours with #2. However, #2 was all hard labor!

DD#2 stayed an extra day in the hospital as she took a bit longer regulating her sugar levels. It was from my GD.

DH and I had been together 8 years when #1 came. I'm the oldest of 10 and needed a break. But, we also knew we wanted our children close in age. I don't know about this close, though. :haha:

Didn't think of that. I could have my BFP before I'm 12 Weeks PP! WOW!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi ladies!
My LO is 11 weeks and hubby is the one who's keen for another, plan to go off pill at 6-8 months


----------



## zilla

Honey.Bee said:


> zilla said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else in the UK watching 16 Kids and Counting on TV? Have a feeling we'll end up like that :haha: :haha: :haha:
> 
> No, but might just watch it on catch-up tomorrow. No danger of it being me - one more and I'm done! Did you see Bedtime live? There were twins running riot. Now imagine if someone on this thread conceived twins :rofl:Click to expand...

hahhaaa, I was watching that too. OH was trying to turn over and watch the football though, urgh. I'd cry if I fell with twins with such a little one!



Leinzlove said:


> Wantsalittle: Maybe that's my problem... My DH was ready for another, before I was 2 weeks PP. lol
> 
> I'm choosing to ignore the twins on this thread, comment. :haha: I don't watch that, and I'm sure even with my severe, can't explain it baby fever... It won't be me!
> 
> I think ladies here on BNB in other threads don't take me seriously. :haha: I'm really testing soon, and really went full force TTC.
> 
> Who can blame them though, in a few days if I see two lines. I'm sure my own mouth will drop. :haha:

GOOD LUCK!! xxx



Still nothing here., haven't updated in a couple days as it's chaos as always! - I did get crosshairs on FF but then had another low temp a few days later and they vanished. Now back to square one! Still no AF or sign of anything happening.


----------



## littlesteph

my little one was about 2 weeks old when we decied we want another just have to wait for my 6 week pp check we are hoping to ttc when lo is 3 months


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Roll on April 5th :happydance: I started spotting today, I'm not due AF for 4 days! :cry: We are going to wait until Tyler is 1 to TTC #2. I shall still stalk you ladies though and keep sending you lot's of baby :dust: :thumbup:

Zilla - Twins run in my OH's family! :shock:


----------



## Leinzlove

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hi ladies!
> My LO is 11 weeks and hubby is the one who's keen for another, plan to go off pill at 6-8 months

Congrats! Our babies were born three days apart! :) How exciting!

EX: WHAT?? 1 year?? Spotting? Could it possibly be implantation? If its AF she's a few days early. So your LP would be fine. I was so hoping that we'd be prego together. Still possible, it may take me quite awhile.

I knew we were going to TTC soon. I had thought September though and not now... I think we may wait until September, if I don't find joy this cycle.

Zilla: Probably just your body getting back into the swing of things. Or maybe a mucked temp? I'm sure it will figure itself out soon. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Leinzlove are u ttc now? 
We are planning on NTNP when bub is 6 months and actively ttc at 1 year. Only because I had a c section or we prob would earlier!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I'm in TTC cycle 1... 6dpo and hoping to see a BFP this weekend. Eeeek! First AF came a day short of 7 weeks PP. 

Got my +OPK CD23 and thinking O day was CD24. So, a bit later than usual.

We started TTC#2 when DD#1 was 5 months old. We fell pg cycle 5 and MMC at 9 weeks. Fell pg with my January bean Cycle 1 after that. So, it didn't take to long, 8 months.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Leinzlove said:


> Yes, I'm in TTC cycle 1... 6dpo and hoping to see a BFP this weekend. Eeeek! First AF came a day short of 7 weeks PP.
> 
> Got my +OPK CD23 and thinking O day was CD24. So, a bit later than usual.
> 
> We started TTC#2 when DD#1 was 5 months old. We fell pg cycle 5 and MMC at 9 weeks. Fell pg with my January bean Cycle 1 after that. So, it didn't take to long, 8 months.


I haven't got my period back yet. I don't know if this is because breastfeeding (although I only breastfeed him to sleep at about 9pm and when he wakes at 6am so I don't have to get up and about haha) through the day he's formula fed. OR if its related to my pcos (I didn't get a natural period before but they said it would more than likely correct after birth) hence why we are planning on NTNP so I can try lose some weight which should help with the pcos. 

May I ask when u got your period ?


----------



## Leinzlove

I got my period a day short of 7 weeks PP. I formula feed. I BF for three days while we were in the hospital. But, I didn't have milk yet and she had problems regulating her blood sugar. So, she had to be supplemented. I put her to my breast, fed her, then pumped for twenty minutes on both sides. On day three she wouldn't take my breast anymore. And I wasn't about to exclusive pump. So, I gave up.

Yours should come soon if you aren't exclusively breastfeeding.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah I didn't know about mix feeding. I don't have enough milk to exclusively feed but between 6-8am he sleeps/ goes on and off breast and I get some extra rest! It's great!


----------



## melfy77

DD is 8 weeks old and we're just waiting for AF to come back. I also had an episo so I want to give my body a chance to heal. Until then I'm enjoying coffee, alcohol, sushi and delimeat:haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

melfy77 said:


> DD is 8 weeks old and we're just waiting for AF to come back. I also had an episo so I want to give my body a chance to heal. Until then I'm enjoying coffee, alcohol, sushi and delimeat:haha:

Congrats on your pink rainbow... I also had a pink rainbow in January. :) If I didn't fall pregnant this cycle... I'm definitely having a night of drinking with the girls. It's to bad I'm such a lightweight though. One drink and I'll probably be drunk. Lol


----------



## melfy77

Leinzlove said:


> melfy77 said:
> 
> 
> DD is 8 weeks old and we're just waiting for AF to come back. I also had an episo so I want to give my body a chance to heal. Until then I'm enjoying coffee, alcohol, sushi and delimeat:haha:
> 
> Congrats on your pink rainbow... I also had a pink rainbow in January. :) If I didn't fall pregnant this cycle... I'm definitely having a night of drinking with the girls. It's to bad I'm such a lightweight though. One drink and I'll probably be drunk. LolClick to expand...

Yup, only one glass of wine and I was already tipsy:haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Yeah AF arrived 4 days early! She hit full force today :( Fingers crossed we can be pregnant together though if you do decide to wait until September :winkwink:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Oh yeah. I'd be a really cheap date these days - I haven't had a drink in over a year (except a glass of champagne at Christmas) and I probably wouldn't make it past 9pm before I fell asleep!


----------



## WantsALittle1

To all those who are TTC this cycle, have you ever had hot flashes as an O symptom? I'm pretty sure that I Oed yesterday, and I've been having mad hot flashes and acne today. We conceived DD using CM only, but starting tomorrow I'm going to chart BBT just to get an idea of how much my temperature rises when I O. We're not planning to TTC for 3-6 mo, but I'm sure getting excited about charting and trying to figure out my O indicators!


----------



## Leinzlove

EX: NOOOO! That stupid :witch:! :( I was so hoping you'd be seeing those two beautiful lines. :hugs:

If I'm not pregnant already... I will be waiting until September! Well, we will use the pull out method, so there will be a chance for a surprise. However, we used nothing but that method for 8 years and no surprise. I will have a nice long beautiful summer... Then I will fall pg cycle 1, with my summer baby! :) I'd so love to be pregnant with you again. 

I want to be pregnant right now. I've been getting excited that its almost time to test. But, if its not my time yet, it will be soon. :)

Wantsalil: I haven't had any hot flashes in my life other than being sick. I don't know. Its a great idea on tracking your cycles. If this isn't my month, I will be just circling AF dates on the calendar.


----------



## Honey.Bee

WantsALittle1 - no, I haven't had hot flushes as an O indicator. Might be worth noting though so you can see how it fits with your chart? Have you seen fertility friend? I found it invaluable when TTC and they send you free tutorials too which explain about charting and supplementary signs x


----------



## littlesteph

anyone else finding time is really dragging at the moment.
as much as i love my son i do wish i could still work, it's only been 6 weeks since i had to stop working, not working seems to make time slow down.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinz: Me too, down to every detail! Just got the A-ok from hubby to start trying in September, and until then we are using the pull out method. Like you, we've been using it for ages and never had an oopsie because DH has excellent control, but I'm also hoping that somehow a miracle will happen :) Haha. DH and I talked yesterday and agreed that it's really not a good time, and won't be until he starts his new job and we move in Aug/Sept, but we also agreed that it wouldn't be so bad if something happened before then... :)

Honeybee: I've been using Pink Pad on my iPhone and that's been fun. It has a little symptom database, keeps track of cycle length and BD dates... Is Fertility Friend an app too? 

Littlesteph: Sorta kinda, but things are pretty crazy busy with our LO, so it sometimes feels like a week's gone by in a second... Other days, boy does it drag!

Oooh, btw, I have a personal question if anyone feels like answering... Looking at my Pink Pad, DH and I DTD every 3-4 days, and we're not actively TTC right now. When we were TTC, it was every day around O time, and every 3 days before and after O time. The personal question is how often do you and your OHs DTD when you are not TTC, and how does that compare to the frequency of BDing when you're TTC? Has anyone else gotten the "I feel like a piece of meat when we're TTCing" statement from their OH?:blush:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - It might be a blessing that the witch showed to be honest. Aww thank you hunni :hugs: There still might be a possibility that we will be pregnant together again at some point :happydance: That will be amazing if you did wait until September and you fell on first cycle, although it would be much better if you were pregnant already :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm excited that I will know soon either way. I will be a bit sad if not, but that's how TTC is. Trying to keep myself busy,,, not to hard with a exploring toddler and a happy infant. :) 

What will be will be. It's all out of my hands. :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Leinz - how long to testing now? Any symptoms?

WantsALittle1 - yes, fertility friend is an app which allows you to chart your cycle, temps etc. I found it invaluable and am using it again. As for DTD - I guess when not TTC probably twice a week. When TTC and in my fertile period, daily or at least every other day. Yes, I've had the piece of meat comment too. I just ignored him. He's not a man to say no to a bit of action anyway :rofl: This time is going to be a real challenge though with a 4 month old who is still battling against going in her cot. Sleep training about to start here in earnest!!!


----------



## littlesteph

Ask hubby last night if we could starting trying a month early then we agreed on, i think he thought i was joking as he just stood there smiled and giggled.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Sending you lot's of baby :dust: :D


----------



## Leinzlove

I thought I had updated this thread. Anyways, I'm out! I never got to testing! The :witch: got me at 8dpo. Wasn't ready. So, we are WTT until September!


----------



## Honey.Bee

I'm sorry to hear that Leinz :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Leinzlove said:


> I thought I had updated this thread. Anyways, I'm out! I never got to testing! The :witch: got me at 8dpo. Wasn't ready. So, we are WTT until September!

8dpo? What causes that? Do u think it was a chemical pregnancy or is it just something that happens after birth?


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Oh no! So sorry to hear the witch got you, evil little thing she is! :growlmad: Roll on September! :happydance:


----------



## WantsALittle1

So sorry, Leinz. I, too, am wondering how AF could show at 8DPO. How heavy is it and are you sure it's not some heavy implantation bleeding?


----------



## Leinzlove

It was AF and from the first looks I knew it wasn't IB. I've had that one 2ww though, and it was two tiny spots you'd surely miss if you weren't TTC crazy. :haha: It wasn't a chemical pregnancy either. I think with chemical AF comes on time or late.

I've had AF show up twice at 8dpo in my TTC life... Once was after my MC before first AF and then TTC 8 weeks PP. I definitely think its caused because my body isn't ready to have another pregnancy so soon. Which is one of the reasons I felt good about things going well if I did fall pregnant. I figured I wouldn't fall if my body wasn't ready.

It could be hormones not back to normal. Or the lining of my uterus was weak. With me it could be either one. I was questioning line squinter BFP's earlier in my cycle. And then ovulation came late... 

Either way, my time isn't now. And that's ok. I won't be trying until September. I love my winter baby so much. But, I don't like the sickness worry of flu season. I don't want to be first trimester tired all summer. Who knows when my cycles will be back to normal? I'm not prepared to be caught again at 8dpo right when its getting exciting to test. So, I'll back off give my body some time, get a bit healthier, enjoy my babies and try right after this summer for a summer baby. :)

Who in here is WTT September?


----------



## Leinzlove

I might technically be trying late August. Depending when cycle day 1 is then...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Why all the way to August/ September?


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinz, I am WTT August-September! We are relocating halfway across the states as soon as my husband is finished with school, which will happen sometime at the end of the summer. I've gotten the A-ok from him to start TTC as soon as we get settled in our new place. Can't wait!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Our bodies will be blessed with another little one when the time is right, I can't wait to TTC #2!


----------



## Leinzlove

WantsaLittle & EX: Yay, we are WTT together! :) How exciting! We have some more time to dream... :) We sure will be blessed again. :) I'll be around here to see the day for us all. In the mean time we can just enjoy our babies before the fatigue hits this fall.

Hopefulfor1st: I explained why in the last paragraph of my above post. :)


----------



## zilla

Now on 17 weeks PP & still no AF, even though I'm bottlefeeding. 
Mentioned it today to our HV & then spoke to my GP - who said if it's way longer than he would expect - and if no AF after another month, he's going to send me for tests or put me on meds to bring it on :(


----------



## Honey.Bee

Aw Zilla - that sucks. Did you BF at all? It's mad what our bodies have to go through, I guess x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

zilla said:


> Now on 17 weeks PP & still no AF, even though I'm bottlefeeding.
> Mentioned it today to our HV & then spoke to my GP - who said if it's way longer than he would expect - and if no AF after another month, he's going to send me for tests or put me on meds to bring it on :(



I'm at almost 13 weeks,
But I have pcos so I didn't get a natural period before but I was praying it would fix itself after I had bubs :( I guess not


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Yay! I can't wait! That is very true, let's enjoy our babies and having loads of energy before we are drained again for 9 months, which is so worth it though! :D


----------



## zilla

Honey.Bee said:


> Aw Zilla - that sucks. Did you BF at all? It's mad what our bodies have to go through, I guess x

Nope ... tried it and quit before we left the hospital :(


----------



## Honey.Bee

zilla said:


> Honey.Bee said:
> 
> 
> Aw Zilla - that sucks. Did you BF at all? It's mad what our bodies have to go through, I guess x
> 
> Nope ... tried it and quit before we left the hospital :(Click to expand...

That is odd then. I am only on my first cycle at 17/52 pp but I wasn't overly surprised as I am still BF. Hope things sort themselves out soon. Will you be actively TTC when normal service has resumed?


----------



## littlesteph

anyone else getting tired of the whole waiting to try?


----------



## Excalibur

It is a very long journey when WTT :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

i'm hating i feel like i'm getting more broody as the days go on


----------



## Excalibur

It's awful isn't it hun? I know the feeling! Ugh :coffee:


----------



## littlesteph

:( yep :(


----------



## WantsALittle1

Totally understand, Steph. So tired of waiting too, but deep down I know it's not a good time for us. We're moving in three months and I can't imagine having morning sickness and moving cross country... The flying (talk about a nausea/vomiting trigger), the stress, the settling, the belongings all over the place. Gah! I can't wait until we move--I want to start right away! :)


----------



## littlesteph

really wouldn't be a good time to start for you then


----------



## babydreams85

Leinz, I'm also WTT until Aug-Oct, somewhere in that time frame. I am so exhausted right now, I can't imagine being pregnant on top of it. I had such a terrible pregnancy too, I am a little scared to do that again so soon. Finally, I am concerned about my milk supply if I were to get pregnant, as Weston has a cow's milk sensitivity and gets very sick on any formula I have tried. I attempted to supplement him a few times by giving him a bottle before bed (so he would possibly sleep longer) and he also had to have a little formula the day I had my surgery. He vomited over and over again each time he had it...it was awful. He also has terrible reflux so that could be part of the issue. I think just about the only ones we haven't tried are the soy formulas & Nutramigen because they smell so awful...and I still want to breastfeed most of the time. So, I feel I need to wait until Weston is at least 6 months before trying for #2, just in case I were to get pregnant and lose my milk supply. By then he would hopefully be able to tolerate formula a little better if I had to switch him to it.


----------



## WantsALittle1

babydreams85 said:


> Leinz, I'm also WTT until Aug-Oct, somewhere in that time frame. I am so exhausted right now, I can't imagine being pregnant on top of it. I had such a terrible pregnancy too, I am a little scared to do that again so soon. Finally, I am concerned about my milk supply if I were to get pregnant, as Weston has a cow's milk sensitivity and gets very sick on any formula I have tried. I attempted to supplement him a few times by giving him a bottle before bed (so he would possibly sleep longer) and he also had to have a little formula the day I had my surgery. He vomited over and over again each time he had it...it was awful. He also has terrible reflux so that could be part of the issue. I think just about the only ones we haven't tried are the soy formulas & Nutramigen because they smell so awful...and I still want to breastfeed most of the time. So, I feel I need to wait until Weston is at least 6 months before trying for #2, just in case I were to get pregnant and lose my milk supply. By then he would hopefully be able to tolerate formula a little better if I had to switch him to it.

Our girl had a milk protein allergy so we tried Nutramigen.... oh my goodness, the smell was horrid. She would make the most disgusted face when we'd try to bring the bottle next to her face, and never even tried to suck on the bottle once. She was repulsed. Also, I totally understand the fear about getting pregnant again after a bad pregnancy (mine was essentially 8 months of stabbing leg pain, reflux, incurable anemia, and a feeling of suffocating). I also sympathize with the milk supply issue too! I'm an exclusive pumper, and never really got to BF, and have had to use expressed milk since day 1. I'm also worried about weaning too soon if we have another LO. DD will be 1 when we start trying again (August-Sept), but since she was a preemie I want her to get an extra long stretch of drinking breast milk.

BTW Earth's Best organic makes a great 'Sensitivity' formula that you might want to give a try. It's the only formula DD would drink, and after being on it for a month we transitioned her to the non-sensitive Earth's Best formula with no problems. Maybe that might work for you?


----------



## babydreams85

WantsALittle1 said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Leinz, I'm also WTT until Aug-Oct, somewhere in that time frame. I am so exhausted right now, I can't imagine being pregnant on top of it. I had such a terrible pregnancy too, I am a little scared to do that again so soon. Finally, I am concerned about my milk supply if I were to get pregnant, as Weston has a cow's milk sensitivity and gets very sick on any formula I have tried. I attempted to supplement him a few times by giving him a bottle before bed (so he would possibly sleep longer) and he also had to have a little formula the day I had my surgery. He vomited over and over again each time he had it...it was awful. He also has terrible reflux so that could be part of the issue. I think just about the only ones we haven't tried are the soy formulas & Nutramigen because they smell so awful...and I still want to breastfeed most of the time. So, I feel I need to wait until Weston is at least 6 months before trying for #2, just in case I were to get pregnant and lose my milk supply. By then he would hopefully be able to tolerate formula a little better if I had to switch him to it.
> 
> Our girl had a milk protein allergy so we tried Nutramigen.... oh my goodness, the smell was horrid. She would make the most disgusted face when we'd try to bring the bottle next to her face, and never even tried to suck on the bottle once. She was repulsed. Also, I totally understand the fear about getting pregnant again after a bad pregnancy (mine was essentially 8 months of stabbing leg pain, reflux, incurable anemia, and a feeling of suffocating). I also sympathize with the milk supply issue too! I'm an exclusive pumper, and never really got to BF, and have had to use expressed milk since day 1. I'm also worried about weaning too soon if we have another LO. DD will be 1 when we start trying again (August-Sept), but since she was a preemie I want her to get an extra long stretch of drinking breast milk.
> 
> BTW Earth's Best organic makes a great 'Sensitivity' formula that you might want to give a try. It's the only formula DD would drink, and after being on it for a month we transitioned her to the non-sensitive Earth's Best formula with no problems. Maybe that might work for you?Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice! I will try that formula. I would just like something to supplement him for the bedtime bottle, as he tends to just was to "comfort suck" while falling asleep and will sometimes use me as a pacifier for an hour before finally passing out. Also I have heard the formula gets them to sleep a little longer, and he is a much happier baby when he has had a good nights sleep. He was on a pretty good schedule until I had surgery, and then it all went to crap and he went back to every 2-3 hours at night. It has not been fun getting no sleep while trying to recover from surgery--LOL! :wacko:

What were the symptoms and how did you find out she had a milk protein allergy? Weston also gets this horrible diaper rash everytime I drink milk or eat too much ice cream, so I am suspecting he has either an allergy or sensitivity. I mentioned it to his pedi and she really didn't have much of an answer, just that generally with a cow's milk allergy you see a rash all over the body (not just diaper rash). :dohh:


----------



## WantsALittle1

^ Screaming. All-night screaming. Infrequent BMs, and screaming accompanying those BMs. In the hospital when they started fortifying my breastmilk with formula, she was constipated for two days where before she'd been having 2-3 BMs a day. She got so backed up that she had bile in her stomach. As a NICU graduate, we were instructed to add Neosure to two of her bottles each day. We'd do the bottles at night, and she would end up waking up every hour screaming, fussing, inconsolable. We asked the Ped what might be going on and she suggested a milk protein allergy and we stopped the Neosure and I cut out dairy. The screaming fits stopped immediately and she started sleeping longer, but the weird thing is that a month or so later I started slowly eating dairy again and she had no problem. I don't know if milk protein allergy is something they grow out of, or if in our case it was just milk protein sensitivity due to immaturity of the gut and not a true MPA. When we finally decided to do formula (6 months actual, 4 months corrected age) we started her on the sensitivity formula to be safe, and she did very well on it...

Do you know if true milk protein allergy is for life, or if it clears up as it does in our case?


----------



## Leinzlove

BabyDreams & Wantsalittle, Sorry to hear about milk allergies. :( I hope things get better fast.

Can't believe my LO turned 3 months today. Still waiting until September, happier about that by day. My first born was a NICU graduate. She was born with birth defects. Not many issues at the moment though. Sure scared me! 

As for the second pregnancy and birth... Everything went fine... So, I'm sure they will for you too! I was worried the whole time of going through the experience again. But #2 is healthy and perfect. It makes this time so much easier.


----------



## pichi

i just had my little boy November. he's a dream. we also have a little girl and i thought that my wee dude would be our last but strangely i feel like i'm not done. that sound's really strange so i guess i am WTT... i may be WTT for forever as we don't know if we'd manage a 3rd in the house and with the financial situation we are in. We're not in a bad financial state but we're comfy. 

it's really weird because my little boy is still so small but i am so broody and get jealous seeing pregnant woman :dohh: haha! i would NEVER have thought i would have gotten like this so quickly having Xavier. Trying to use weightloss as a distraction but i can't help but want another.


----------



## littlesteph

i found i got broody really quickly as well my little one was born at 36 weeks 4 days, i had to get induced with him as he stopped growing, they think he stopped at about 32 weeks. i found when he was 2 weeks i started getting broody, didn't help hubby asking when i wanted to start trying for the next. we are hoping when he's 3 months (crazy i know) but it all depends on what my doctor says tomorrow


----------



## pichi

i would start now if i could! Or i would have started ttc already but yeah:( you're not mad


----------



## littlesteph

glad i'm not the only one who wants to start trying so quickly


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Happy 3 months Zoela :cloud9:

I wanted to start trying again as soon as Tyler was born, I missed my bump! :blush:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls were not trying yet till shes 9 or 10 month after my wedding x x


----------



## babydreams85

WantsALittle1 said:


> ^ Screaming. All-night screaming. Infrequent BMs, and screaming accompanying those BMs. In the hospital when they started fortifying my breastmilk with formula, she was constipated for two days where before she'd been having 2-3 BMs a day. She got so backed up that she had bile in her stomach. As a NICU graduate, we were instructed to add Neosure to two of her bottles each day. We'd do the bottles at night, and she would end up waking up every hour screaming, fussing, inconsolable. We asked the Ped what might be going on and she suggested a milk protein allergy and we stopped the Neosure and I cut out dairy. The screaming fits stopped immediately and she started sleeping longer, but the weird thing is that a month or so later I started slowly eating dairy again and she had no problem. I don't know if milk protein allergy is something they grow out of, or if in our case it was just milk protein sensitivity due to immaturity of the gut and not a true MPA. When we finally decided to do formula (6 months actual, 4 months corrected age) we started her on the sensitivity formula to be safe, and she did very well on it...
> 
> Do you know if true milk protein allergy is for life, or if it clears up as it does in our case?

Aww poor baby girl! I'm 99% sure that they outgrow it, so that could make sense. Everything I've read says to re-introduce dairy later if they can't tolerate it at first. It sure sounds like that's what she had, especially if everything got better when you cut it out. Glad she is doing so well now!


----------



## babydreams85

pichi said:


> i just had my little boy November. he's a dream. we also have a little girl and i thought that my wee dude would be our last but strangely i feel like i'm not done. that sound's really strange so i guess i am WTT... i may be WTT for forever as we don't know if we'd manage a 3rd in the house and with the financial situation we are in. We're not in a bad financial state but we're comfy.
> 
> it's really weird because my little boy is still so small but i am so broody and get jealous seeing pregnant woman :dohh: haha! i would NEVER have thought i would have gotten like this so quickly having Xavier. Trying to use weightloss as a distraction but i can't help but want another.

I do the same thing! I feel so jealous of pregnant women and I had a TERRIBLE pregnancy and was so ready to have him out! LOL


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't feel like I NEED another baby yet but I know we're going to have another and think why delay the inevitable?


----------



## Leinzlove

Its baby fever for sure! I find myself looking forward to the end of August. :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

babydreams, thank you so much :heart: and I hope you have some success with your little man! Also, so jealous of preggo women even though my pregnancy was a nightmare too.

Leinz, me too! Can't wait until August!

I'm excited, though, DH has mentioned our next kiddo TWICE in the last week! On Friday he asked Jeannie if she was ready for little brother or sister so she'll have a new friend to play with. Last night he said "you look hot. Wanna go make a baby?" I was so tickled!!!! I told him that he's mentioned it twice now, and in the sweetest way he said, "I know... I just wanted to make it abundantly clear that I'm really excited to start trying again." :blush:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Ooh and ladies, got a question for you all... Do you get gussied up for BD, or is it just kinda heat of the moment, you noticed-you-O'ed, no time for getting pretty?!


----------



## hakunamatata

Both. I peed on a stick and then put on a cute outfit :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

usually a heat of the moment thing for me


----------



## pichi

I'm usually quite in tune with my cycle so we know exactly when is best haha. We fell 2nd cycle trying with dd, 1st cycle with pregnancy #2 which ended in a mc and 1st cycle after mc we fell pregnant with our Ds


----------



## MissyMo120

Hello ladies. I have been MIA for quite awhile. My sister passed away the end of March, so it's been kind of rough, 1st our daughter in Jan, grandfather in Feb and my sister in March. But.... Finally good news for our family! I took 3 tests at home this morning and all had faint lines. Went to the store and got FRER and Clearblue digital and both are BFP!! I am so excited. Just got done doing my blood work, so hoping it's all good news!! I will have to read back to see what I have missed!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Missy, welcome. So sorry for your multiple losses darling but you sure are joining a loving and supportive bunch here. Congratulations on your BFP. It sounds like you have three angels who were watching over you and this LO and I hope those angels see him/her through til he/she is ancient!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, MissyMo. Congratulations on your BFP! :wohoo:

Hakunamatata: Happy Ovulation! Let this be conception! :wohoo:

For me its usually DD's in bed, lets go kind of thing. :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Missy - poor you. You really have had a rough time. I'm so sorry that you have had so many losses to bear. I hope your BFP is the start of a very happy time in your life.


----------



## littlesteph

Sorry for your loses missy. congrats on the BFP


----------



## pichi

oh jeez, i am pretty sure this is 'eggy dispatch' time for me but no TTC :( gah, this is torture knowing i'm OV'ing... and i sound mad O_O!


----------



## littlesteph

i don't think your mad,
i had the what i think was ovualtion musus stuff 2 weeks ago, last night sorry tmi had a but of pink when i wipes hoping this is the start of my cycles again, nothing yet just some cramping


----------



## pichi

you'll find your cycles are a little hit or miss for a bit then they generally settle down :)


----------



## littlesteph

damn i thought it would start by now :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

MissyMo - Sorry to hear about your losses hun but a massive congratulations on your BFP! :hugs: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Honey.Bee

So, I've lost track. Is anyone else TTC this month? CD25 for me today and keeping everything crossed that my cycles are back on track with O today or tomorrow. As for DTD - it's a military operation these days with a 4/12 old who still prefers to sleep on me or in full body contact! I've been transitioning her to her cot - we're getting there slowly......


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I am on the mini pill but not too religious with it! 
I just POAS for the fun of it but bfn! My period still hasn't returned, damn pcos :( 
Wine time tonight!!!


----------



## littlesteph

i'm still waiting in mine to return as well, i do keep getting cramps, have been cramping on and off for about 2 weeks now and the last few nights i've been having a bit of pink discharge sorry tmi i know


----------



## Excalibur

I have seen loads of pregnant ladies around lately and it makes me very broody :blush:


----------



## melfy77

I *think* I got AF last week, but it lasted 3 days and was really light (but still some bright red blood though). I also had some fertile CM 2 weeks-ish before so pretty sure it was AF. Anyway we are now officially TTC, although we're going to my in-laws next week so we'll DTD before and after, so more like a NTNP since I'm not sure I'll have a 28 day cycle:shrug:


----------



## littlesteph

My cycles have returned to. i also noticed the cm 2 weeks before hand, i even wrote down on the calender when i had the cm when i thought af would arrive, i write down 2 possible days and was actaully right. :D


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay melfy, congrats on officially TTC. So much :dust: to you!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm so Devo :(
I think cos of my pcos I need to lose some serious weight to get my period back :(


----------



## Honey.Bee

Yay Melfy!

Littlesteph - mine was exactly the same and I was spot on too. 

Hopeful - good luck and lots of :hugs:

AFM - well no idea what is going on with my cycle here. I'd normally get a positive OPK around day 23 with O the day after but I'm now on CD 28 with temps still down, negative OPK's and v little EWCM. LO has been sleeping badly lately do maybe my body is just too tired to O this month :( On a positive note, we are officially TTC now!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Honeybee congrats on TTC!!! So excited for you! What has your CM been for the last few days? Could you have a cold or anything that might be causing your temp to be off? I know you mentioned a negative OPK too... could you have Oed ridiculously early this month?


----------



## babydreams85

Missy, I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: , but BIG CONGRATS on your BFP!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!!

Yay Honey, officially TTC!!! 

We FINALLY DTD for the first time yesterday (since Weston was born) and OMG it was so painful! I had two bad tears and an epi so I'm assuming that's why. I bled a little afterwards. I had a ton of EWCM last week so I'm not sure if that was O or? I really would be surprised if my cycles return normally while I'm exclusively BFing. I would like to combi feed but it's challenging with his formula sensitivity/allergy. I have yet to try the Earth's Best, it's hard to find around here. May order from Amazon this week and just see how it goes!!!


----------



## WantsALittle1

babydreams: First, thanks for creating this awesome viral thread! Second, we use Earth's Best and it really is the only formula that DD would tolerate. We tried nutramigen (blegh, disgusting) and all kinds of Similac formulas and we had night after night of screaming. She likely had a milk protein allergy. We gave up on formula and gave breast milk only until she was 7 months, when we started back with Earth's Best Sensitivity. She loved it. Now she is onto the Earth's Best regular formula. We really love the stuff! Also love that the formula container has a little blurb about how breastfeeding is the best for baby, but when breastfeeding fails, Earth's Best is there. Hah! :) About the DTD, the first few months were incredibly painful for me too but then I didn't have the epi so my issue was dryness. If you think that might be the cause it might help to use a lube or to ask your OB about doing a little Estrace to help get your estrogen back on track after birth. Estrace is really supposed to help with painful, dry postpartum DTD.


----------



## Excalibur

Good luck to all you ladies currently TTC! Sending you all lot's of baby :dust:


----------



## MissyMo120

Thanks ladies! Trying to stay positive, have no reason to believe that anything other than a beautiful baby will be at the end, just still wrapping my head around having a baby again!!!
I haven't had a chance to read back a lot, I know, I'm bad :( just so busy these days, not to mention so tired ha. But I see that some are trying right now. I didn't even know that I had O'd. The only indication was my +OPK for 3 days. But who knows when I actually O'd. We did the SMEP, for the most part. And I'm still thinking that's what did it this time around, or that I'm super fertile all of a sudden lol.... It's worth a shot, eh? 
I wanted to say, I love coming on these groups and seeing the smiles of your happy baby's. Knowing we will have our rainbow soon. There are times I just get on here, look at some stuff and get off of here, but I always smile looking at the profile pic! I know, I'm a bit odd lol... Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## babydreams85

WantsALittle1 said:


> babydreams: First, thanks for creating this awesome viral thread! Second, we use Earth's Best and it really is the only formula that DD would tolerate. We tried nutramigen (blegh, disgusting) and all kinds of Similac formulas and we had night after night of screaming. She likely had a milk protein allergy. We gave up on formula and gave breast milk only until she was 7 months, when we started back with Earth's Best Sensitivity. She loved it. Now she is onto the Earth's Best regular formula. We really love the stuff! Also love that the formula container has a little blurb about how breastfeeding is the best for baby, but when breastfeeding fails, Earth's Best is there. Hah! :) About the DTD, the first few months were incredibly painful for me too but then I didn't have the epi so my issue was dryness. If you think that might be the cause it might help to use a lube or to ask your OB about doing a little Estrace to help get your estrogen back on track after birth. Estrace is really supposed to help with painful, dry postpartum DTD.

You are so welcome! Although, I had no idea it would become so popular! LOL :haha:

That's awesome that your DD is tolerating the Earth's Best. I didn't even know about that formula until you mentioned it to me a few pages back, but that's definitely the one I'm going for when I try him on formula again! Do you combi feed now or just do the formula exclusively? 

Thanks for the tips on DTD. We actually did use a lube and it was still that awful. :( I can't use anything with estrogen either because I have something called a hemangioma on my liver that could get larger if I were to use any artificial hormones. I can't be on most types of birth control either. Condoms, copper IUD, or sterilization are my only options from now on. We are just doing condoms now although I hate them!!! :wacko:


----------



## WantsALittle1

babydreams85 said:


> You are so welcome! Although, I had no idea it would become so popular! LOL :haha:
> 
> That's awesome that your DD is tolerating the Earth's Best. I didn't even know about that formula until you mentioned it to me a few pages back, but that's definitely the one I'm going for when I try him on formula again! Do you combi feed now or just do the formula exclusively?
> 
> Thanks for the tips on DTD. We actually did use a lube and it was still that awful. :( I can't use anything with estrogen either because I have something called a hemangioma on my liver that could get larger if I were to use any artificial hormones. I can't be on most types of birth control either. Condoms, copper IUD, or sterilization are my only options from now on. We are just doing condoms now although I hate them!!! :wacko:

Ugh, hate condoms too. They always give me BV and yeast infections. Ick. I'm so sorry about the pain... That's really awful :(

We are combi feeding, alternating bottles of milk and formula. We also do one meal a day of baby food and we let her chew on our food here and there. It's such a hodgepodge!


----------



## Bittersweet

Just popping in, I would love three kids but with the complications I have had in th past one would be okay :). Unsure when I would be TTC maybe soon maybe in a year or so but I can't wait :D x


----------



## zilla

Just nipping by - haven't been in on a while as, as usual, it's been mad here. 
DS has had his first 2 teeth break through so a lot of sleepless nights here, and a lot of Bonjela has came into our house never to be seen again! 
Still nothing at all on the AF front, Got to go to the GP again in the next couple of weeks. Now at 20 weeks PP & have been FF the whole time - so no idea what's going on! 
I was temping/OPKing to see where I was - whether anything was going to happen anytime soon - but it got a bit disheartening and I got too worried about not getting AF so my BBT thermometer & OPKS have all gone into the back of the cupboard.

I think we're going to hold off on the TTC for a while - we've just bought a house, which won't be finished until October - and then I'm doing a degree too so I think we're going to put #2 on the back burner for the moment. Also I've been a bit poorly the past couple of weeks - not sure what with - but I found it really hard coping with LO when I was feeling off - so not sure how I'm going to cope with morning sickness, etc.

In all honesty I've found the past few weeks really hard - been very emotional and stressed etc. - Do you think this could be because I haven't had AF yet - could my hormones still be all over the place??

:dust: to everyone though!




MissyMo120 said:


> Hello ladies. I have been MIA for quite awhile. My sister passed away the end of March, so it's been kind of rough, 1st our daughter in Jan, grandfather in Feb and my sister in March. But.... Finally good news for our family! I took 3 tests at home this morning and all had faint lines. Went to the store and got FRER and Clearblue digital and both are BFP!! I am so excited. Just got done doing my blood work, so hoping it's all good news!! I will have to read back to see what I have missed!

I'm so so sorry for your loss!!
Massive congratulations on the BFP though, H&H 9 months to you! 
In the past few years, I have lost my Mum and Dad (both when I was 17), my Grandad (Who I Lived with when Mum/Dad died) & my other Nan (Who I lived with a lot when I was a kid). 
Having a LO really does heal a broken heart .. 

I do still wish all of those people were here to meet him though.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Awwww Zilla :hugs: :hugs: Sounds like there is lots going on for you at the moment, Hun. I hope all those horrible feelings are just your hormones settling themselves. If its any consolation I felt similar right before my cycles came back and the as soon as AF arrived I felt oddly 'normal' again. 

Looks like I've finally O'd on CD 29. No positive OPK this time though and our timing wasn't good because DH refused to DTD last night after a stupid disagreement. Grrrr. Unless there are some persistent swimmers holding out, I think we've missed the boat this cycle. It was a wierd one anyway.


----------



## littlesteph

when i got pregnant the first night of my opk we had a disagreement so didn't end up doing the deed we ended up doing it on the second night instead and that was the night that got me pregnant. 
you never you could still have a chance if you do the deed tonight :)


----------



## pichi

you don't OV until up to 72h after an OPK so you're always in with a chance ;)


----------



## melfy77

Well we finally DTD this morning and it will be the only timi for the next 5 days since we're visiting in laws. Am probably CD 13 and O is usually on CD 14 or 15, so not much but it only takes one swimmer. :haha: and I won't feel too bad about drinking coffee and alcohol:haha:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Thanks ladies. My temp dropped again today so I'm either having a crazy cycle, an anovulatory cycle or my temps are out with waking up too many times to feed LO!


----------



## zilla

Honey.Bee said:


> Awwww Zilla :hugs: :hugs: Sounds like there is lots going on for you at the moment, Hun. I hope all those horrible feelings are just your hormones settling themselves. If its any consolation I felt similar right before my cycles came back and the as soon as AF arrived I felt oddly 'normal' again.
> 
> Looks like I've finally O'd on CD 29. No positive OPK this time though and our timing wasn't good because DH refused to DTD last night after a stupid disagreement. Grrrr. Unless there are some persistent swimmers holding out, I think we've missed the boat this cycle. It was a wierd one anyway.

Thank you :hugs: I needed that! I just want AF here so I can feel normal.


Good Luck!!:dust:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Babydreams: BTW, regarding being stuck with condoms as your BC method, DH and I have used the withdrawal method exclusively for the last 2 years and we only ever conceived when we were actively trying. I won't let him put a condom on--it's either withdrawal or nothing for us. I know some ladies think withdrawal is risky, but there are studies out that tout it as being as effective as condom usage when done properly! We've never had a problem with it.

Bittersweet: Best of luck to you and so sorry to hear that you've had complications in the past. I hope your baby wishes come true!

Zilla: Oh no, teething! Congrats on the house and so sorry to hear that AF hasn't returned yet I do hope you get some answers soon, hon. That's amazing that you're pursuing a degree and I understand wanting to hold off on #2. I was pregnant in grad school and oh my goodness was that tough Morning sickness during an 8am lecture is NOT FUN. I do think that the emotions could be due to hormones, but I'm not sure in what way. Some women just take longer to get their cycles back to normal postpartum. Maybe the intense emotions means that your period is finally on its way back? Do hope so!

Honey: O'ed on CD 29! Wow! What a bummer about the disagreement with your DH. Hope your next cycle is more normal. Were you using CM this cycle, and are you sure you didn't O sooner than CD 29? You mentioned that you never got a positive OPK so maybe it was waaayyy sooner than you were expecting, like CD 10-14? I bet your temps are wacky from waking up a lot, like you said I'll wager you O'ed way early.

Melfy: I think you have a great chance if you DTD on CD13! Good luck and :dust:!

Ladies I'm so excited. We are officially NTNP as of last night, and boy is it fun :) We decided not to be 'TTC' for a while because we don't want the stress of having to DTD because I'm O'ing. We are both hoping for a pregnancy, but we want it to happen in the most organic way possible heat of the moment, swept up by emotions (and not the consistency of my CM), and letting our LO decide when he/she wants to come along. FXed for this upcoming cycle. I am on CD4, and even though I am tempted to get tickers and do the full-on TTC thing, I am holding off and just seeing what happens If LO comes along this cycle, awesome! If he/she doesn't, that's just fine too. Really enjoying the close time with DH and the magic of watching DD blossom like a rose!

xoxo to you all, :dust: to the TTCers and FXed that everyone who is having cycle regularity problems gets a nice regular cycle soon.


----------



## littlesteph

May have done something a little silly last night. might be a bit tmi, anyone came off AF yesturday and hubby being the way he is everytime around that time, he like to tease me not fair :haha: but we ended up having it unprotected it was kinda heat of the moment thing, my little one is only 8 weeks and we weren't going to start doing that untill he's 12 weeks, so sure what it means for us now whether we're going to be doing the ntnp thing or still use condoms


----------



## hopefulfor1st

littlesteph said:


> May have done something a little silly last night. might be a bit tmi, anyone came off AF yesturday and hubby being the way he is everytime around that time, he like to tease me not fair :haha: but we ended up having it unprotected it was kinda heat of the moment thing, my little one is only 8 weeks and we weren't going to start doing that untill he's 12 weeks, so sure what it means for us now whether we're going to be doing the ntnp thing or still use condoms


Didn't you have a c section aswell?


----------



## littlesteph

hopefulfor1st said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> May have done something a little silly last night. might be a bit tmi, anyone came off AF yesturday and hubby being the way he is everytime around that time, he like to tease me not fair :haha: but we ended up having it unprotected it was kinda heat of the moment thing, my little one is only 8 weeks and we weren't going to start doing that untill he's 12 weeks, so sure what it means for us now whether we're going to be doing the ntnp thing or still use condoms
> 
> 
> Didn't you have a c section aswell?Click to expand...

yep, i think thats whats worrying me more then anything about trying again so soon, i have done a lot of research and i'm yet to come across a story where it hasn't ended in mother and baby being healthy


----------



## hopefulfor1st

littlesteph said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> May have done something a little silly last night. might be a bit tmi, anyone came off AF yesturday and hubby being the way he is everytime around that time, he like to tease me not fair :haha: but we ended up having it unprotected it was kinda heat of the moment thing, my little one is only 8 weeks and we weren't going to start doing that untill he's 12 weeks, so sure what it means for us now whether we're going to be doing the ntnp thing or still use condoms
> 
> 
> Didn't you have a c section aswell?Click to expand...
> 
> yep, i think thats whats worrying me more then anything about trying again so soon, i have done a lot of research and i'm yet to come across a story where it hasn't ended in mother and baby being healthyClick to expand...



Same we are starting at 4.5 months, even though my doc wants me to wait til 9-12, my ovaries are pretty dodgy though so I see it taking a while!


----------



## littlesteph

hopefulfor1st said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> May have done something a little silly last night. might be a bit tmi, anyone came off AF yesturday and hubby being the way he is everytime around that time, he like to tease me not fair :haha: but we ended up having it unprotected it was kinda heat of the moment thing, my little one is only 8 weeks and we weren't going to start doing that untill he's 12 weeks, so sure what it means for us now whether we're going to be doing the ntnp thing or still use condoms
> 
> 
> Didn't you have a c section aswell?Click to expand...
> 
> yep, i think thats whats worrying me more then anything about trying again so soon, i have done a lot of research and i'm yet to come across a story where it hasn't ended in mother and baby being healthyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same we are starting at 4.5 months, even though my doc wants me to wait til 9-12, my ovaries are pretty dodgy though so I see it taking a while!Click to expand...

my doctor didn't say anything he asked what we wanted to use for proctection we said condoms, he then asked if i wanted to go on the pill i said no because when i came off it the last time it took 25 months to fall pregnant with our son.
i told him i wanted about a years age gap and he didn't say anything, he said nothing about having to wait. so we've taken that as a green light to start when he's 3 months.
i've been told so many different things one doctor as told me i have pco, and another says i don't as the blood tests dosen't show it. i was irregular untill i had a chemical 5 month before falling pregnant with my son after that i was every month. crazy how the body works


----------



## pichi

im also a c-section x2 we were told a year for scar tissue etc to heal and be strong enough... Saying that though i know a few people that have fallen pregnant right after a cs and been fine


----------



## melfy77

Well something interesting happened: 12 hours after we DTD, welll, hum, AF came back:haha: And the real one:haha: Bt very few cramps so I'm totally ok with it!! I guess 2 weeks ago was just some random bleed, and it was wayyy to heavy to be related to ovulation, especially because it lasted for 3 days!! So we are now officially TTC:thumbup:


----------



## littlesteph

good luck, hopefully you get your BFP soon :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

littlesteph said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> May have done something a little silly last night. might be a bit tmi, anyone came off AF yesturday and hubby being the way he is everytime around that time, he like to tease me not fair :haha: but we ended up having it unprotected it was kinda heat of the moment thing, my little one is only 8 weeks and we weren't going to start doing that untill he's 12 weeks, so sure what it means for us now whether we're going to be doing the ntnp thing or still use condoms
> 
> 
> Didn't you have a c section aswell?Click to expand...
> 
> yep, i think thats whats worrying me more then anything about trying again so soon, i have done a lot of research and i'm yet to come across a story where it hasn't ended in mother and baby being healthyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same we are starting at 4.5 months, even though my doc wants me to wait til 9-12, my ovaries are pretty dodgy though so I see it taking a while!Click to expand...
> 
> my doctor didn't say anything he asked what we wanted to use for proctection we said condoms, he then asked if i wanted to go on the pill i said no because when i came off it the last time it took 25 months to fall pregnant with our son.
> i told him i wanted about a years age gap and he didn't say anything, he said nothing about having to wait. so we've taken that as a green light to start when he's 3 months.
> i've been told so many different things one doctor as told me i have pco, and another says i don't as the blood tests dosen't show it. i was irregular untill i had a chemical 5 month before falling pregnant with my son after that i was every month. crazy how the body worksClick to expand...


I have pcos, Jace was conceived with clomid, I have heard pcos can be cured after pregnancy but apparently that's not me as he's almost 15 weeks and still no period. So were gonna take it easy and NTNP for a few months b4 going back to clomid


----------



## littlesteph

i've not heard that before. 
hopefully you won't have to go back on it and they'll come back naturally. have the doctors done any more tests to find out why they havan't come back, or it just because of the pcos


----------



## Excalibur

Melfy77 - Good luck TTC! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

littlesteph said:


> i've not heard that before.
> hopefully you won't have to go back on it and they'll come back naturally. have the doctors done any more tests to find out why they havan't come back, or it just because of the pcos

My doc isn't doing anything because its the same as b4 I went on fert drugs and I responded to the drugs so well he thinks well do that again. Only Thing is with drugs u only get 6 rounds and you've just gotta go for it, I would like to take a more relaxed NTNP approach and try shettles for gender swaying


----------



## Honey.Bee

Melfy - good luck on your TTC journey!

WantsALittle1 - I have long cycles anyway. O around CD 22+ is normal for me, but I'm pretty sure this cycle is annovulation. I used OPK, fearning, CM and temps. I never got a positive OPK, full fearning or as much CM as normal so guessing this is my body getting back to normal?


----------



## WantsALittle1

Honey: Hmm. Sounds like it might indeed be an anovulatory one. Bummer!


----------



## pinkstarbinks

hi can i join, we'd like another one oh feeels 3 years time i feel broody right now so maybe we'll compromise around a years time :) x


----------



## babydreams85

Welcome pinkstar! I hope your OH comes around and you can have another before 3 years!! 

Sorry about this cycle Honey, it's probably just your body getting back to normal. Mine did strange things after my last miscarriage (Feb 2012). We were TTC immediately following my D&C but I had a really short LP and I ended up trying soy isoflavones to lengthen it. It took 4 cycles I believe to get my BFP. Don't worry, things will regulate for you soon!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinkstar - Welcome :hi: 

Hope you can compromise with your OH and start TTC sooner :winkwink:


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Thanks ladies corr its really friendly here :D It seems i missunderstood OH. He's said that children aren't off limits, that he wants a little girl (obv would be fine either way in reality) im staying here though as he didnt specify when so maybe not just yet (was a brief convo). after having a 3 year gap with these two boys... i'm now completely in favor of close age gaps for our subsequent little people hehe :) x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My LO is 3.5 months and ive just gone off the pill but don't want it to happen for at least another few weeks or they'd be having the same birthday! (Ill be having a scheduled cs next time)


----------



## littlesteph

I'm in two minds at the moment i want to ask hubby if we can start trying again now but on the other hand i'm worried that because i had an EMCS 9 weeks ago my scar won't be as ready as it would if we were to start trying when my next cycle gets here, i'm also meant to be going out with a few ladies on my patch here on the 25th and at that point if i was to fall pregnant first time then i'd be about 4 5 weeks.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

littlesteph said:


> I'm in two minds at the moment i want to ask hubby if we can start trying again now but on the other hand i'm worried that because i had an EMCS 9 weeks ago my scar won't be as ready as it would if we were to start trying when my next cycle gets here, i'm also meant to be going out with a few ladies on my patch here on the 25th and at that point if i was to fall pregnant first time then i'd be about 4 5 weeks.

Hubby just made a move and I went through with it but made him pull out haha
My LB was due 27.1.13 and had an emcs 13.1.13 and if I was to fall pg (unlikely, but just in case)now I'd be looking at a due date of 29.1.14 and a scheduled cs 15.1.14 lol, don't wanna do that to my kids so I'm just gonna avoid doing it for 2 weeks lol


----------



## littlesteph

hopefulfor1st said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> I'm in two minds at the moment i want to ask hubby if we can start trying again now but on the other hand i'm worried that because i had an EMCS 9 weeks ago my scar won't be as ready as it would if we were to start trying when my next cycle gets here, i'm also meant to be going out with a few ladies on my patch here on the 25th and at that point if i was to fall pregnant first time then i'd be about 4 5 weeks.
> 
> Hubby just made a move and I went through with it but made him pull out haha
> My LB was due 27.1.13 and had an emcs 13.1.13 and if I was to fall pg (unlikely, but just in case)now I'd be looking at a due date of 29.1.14 and a scheduled cs 15.1.14 lol, don't wanna do that to my kids so I'm just gonna avoid doing it for 2 weeks lolClick to expand...

i am leaning more towards waiting a bit, just because i know it would be safer too, if i was to fall pregnant when we oringally planned then there would be about a year age gap, which is what we would like but thinking about it wouldn't be fair on the kids, like you said :)


----------



## babydreams85

littlesteph, I understand wanting to wait a little after a cs. I think your risks are a little increased directly after one, I would probably hold off until at least 6 months PP or so....in the broad spectrum of things that's not much time at all and you will still have 2 LOs very close in age! :) 

hopeful, I don't know how I would feel about having two with a birthday so close either! It does seem like it would take away from their "special day" a little, and also I'm thinking it wouldn't be too kind to mom and dad either having to spend twice the amount of money for birthdays all at once! LOL

pinkstar, it sounds like you and OH will be able to compromise! Yay! We would also love to have a little girl next time, although we would love either of course. Our little angel who we lost last Feb was a girl, so I'm hoping we have equal chances since we have had 1 of each at this point.


----------



## pichi

hopefulfor1st said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> I'm in two minds at the moment i want to ask hubby if we can start trying again now but on the other hand i'm worried that because i had an EMCS 9 weeks ago my scar won't be as ready as it would if we were to start trying when my next cycle gets here, i'm also meant to be going out with a few ladies on my patch here on the 25th and at that point if i was to fall pregnant first time then i'd be about 4 5 weeks.
> 
> Hubby just made a move and I went through with it but made him pull out haha
> My LB was due 27.1.13 and had an emcs 13.1.13 and if I was to fall pg (unlikely, but just in case)now I'd be looking at a due date of 29.1.14 and a scheduled cs 15.1.14 lol, don't wanna do that to my kids so I'm just gonna avoid doing it for 2 weeks lolClick to expand...


my 2 are near the same birthday haha. daughter is 14th Nov and son is 22nd Nov. 2yrs 1week and 1 day apart! his EDD was the 16th Nov!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes especially since its just after Xmas too! 
I know your meant to wait 6 months after cs but I don't think it'll happen soon anyway, plus I felt the mini pill I was on was screwing with me as alot if its side effects are same as my pcos.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Steph, I agree with others that it would probably be better to wait until at least 6 mo PP. I had am EMCS too and am nervous being NTNP at 8 mo PP. Doing some Googling, other ladies have certainly gotten pregnant soon after a C-section (sooner than 6 months), and ended up fine, but I personally wouldn't risk it because a C-section is major abdominal surgery. I'd think that the uterus should be nice and healed in order to be properly vascularized to support a baby, and also for the scar to be strong enough to support the uterine expansion. It's so hard to wait, really do understand. 

It helps to pass the time by focusing on LO, though! You are going to be reaching the really interesting, engaging phase of LO's development soon and things will pick up and time will pass by much more quickly. The first few months seem to go slowly because LO can't do much but sleep, but it gets more exciting I swear! :) :flower:


----------



## zilla

sorry another late check-in! 
How is everyone?? 
Off to the doctors this afternoon, 21 weeks after giving birth & still no AF even though am bottle feeding. 
Was convinced last week that we were already pregnant - had literally every symptom going - nausea, fatigue, heavy boobs, weeing, emotional, weird smells, dizziness and bloating to the point where my OH noticed & told me to do a test as it looked like a bump (charming!), have been testing with internet cheapies and BFN and then tried Clearblue and still BFN so haven't got a clue what is going on! 
x x x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

zilla said:


> sorry another late check-in!
> How is everyone??
> Off to the doctors this afternoon, 21 weeks after giving birth & still no AF even though am bottle feeding.
> Was convinced last week that we were already pregnant - had literally every symptom going - nausea, fatigue, heavy boobs, weeing, emotional, weird smells, dizziness and bloating to the point where my OH noticed & told me to do a test as it looked like a bump (charming!), have been testing with internet cheapies and BFN and then tried Clearblue and still BFN so haven't got a clue what is going on!
> x x x


We're u regular pre pregnancy??
Mine hasn't come back either but I have pcos


----------



## melfy77

Good morning ladies:flower:

How's the weather where you live? Here it's sunny and warm...FINALLY!!!!:happydance:

Pinkstar: Have you heard of the Shettles method? Basically if you want a boy you should DTD the day before and the day of ovulation as Y swimmers are faster but have a shorter lifespan. For a girl, you should DTD 2-5 days before ovulation, but not after! Last may, DH and I could only see each other on weekends because of work, so we DTD saturday night and sunday afternoon, and I'm sure I didn't ovulate until tuesday or wednesday. And sure enough it was a little girl:happydance:

So something very interesting is happening to me. I've always had 27 to 29 days cycle, ovulating on CD 13 or CD14. I always notice lots of EWCM a few days prior to O so we would just DTD. But yesterday I notice lots of EWCM, so decided to take an OPK, and sure enough it was positive...on CD 8...what the heck!!!Of course we DTD and will do it again tonight and tomorrow, sice ovulation might not occur 'til 72 hours later, but that would be a very short cycle for me!! I've had some short ones before, but it's unusual. Any of you ladies experienced the same? I'm not complaining about it, as long as I ovulate I'm happy, and with short cycles you have more opportunities to get pg in a year:happydance:

Hopeful: Good idea to see your doctor. You said you're bottle-feeding, I'm assuming it's FF? Because if you breastfed and pumped even for a few weeks, in can make quite the difference. And every women is different. I got AF 11 weeks postpartum, but then again, my reproductive system is just like me...always running lol :haha: Gotta say I was quite happy about it after my miscarriages, as it didn't take long to get pg again


----------



## zilla

hopefulfor1st said:


> zilla said:
> 
> 
> sorry another late check-in!
> How is everyone??
> Off to the doctors this afternoon, 21 weeks after giving birth & still no AF even though am bottle feeding.
> Was convinced last week that we were already pregnant - had literally every symptom going - nausea, fatigue, heavy boobs, weeing, emotional, weird smells, dizziness and bloating to the point where my OH noticed & told me to do a test as it looked like a bump (charming!), have been testing with internet cheapies and BFN and then tried Clearblue and still BFN so haven't got a clue what is going on!
> x x x
> 
> 
> We're u regular pre pregnancy??
> Mine hasn't come back either but I have pcosClick to expand...

Sort of, but not massively. 
I spoke to the GP about a month ago who said to go see him if it hasn't came back by now.
maybe all the symptoms are signs of it coming back, or something? 
I dunno x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I bf til 3 weeks and then started ff except for a bf morn and night- but didn't think 2 a day would make a difference? 2-3 weeks ago we went full formula after he got sick and developed breast rejection. 

Also until a few days ago I was on mini pill, my doc said it wouldn't affect my cycle but dr google says in 40% of women it can!! Was going to take it til I was in the c section clear zone but straight in the bin it went! Also can cause weight gain and I've gained 6kg/13-14 pounds since starting it. 
Working on my weight now incase its the one causing issues....


----------



## littlesteph

got a positive opk today shame we're not trying yet


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla: maybe you are preggers but it's still too early for a BFP?! That sure sounds like preggo symptoms to me!

Steph: yay for +OPK! Now you can be confident that you are for when you guys start trying!

Melfy: wow, O on CD8! Curious to know how long the EWCM lasts! Keep up the BDing!!!

Hopeful: ick about the mini-pill! I hope you feel better having trashed it!


As for us, we are plodding along NTNP. I'm avoiding CD tickers because they make me anxious but I had a BBT surge that started two days ago even though I still don't have EWCM. It's milky right now so I think I'll be Oing soon. We had a bit of fun last night so hopefully our eggie and spermies are in a social mood :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Zilla how did u get on?


----------



## melfy77

WantsALittle1 said:


> Zilla: maybe you are preggers but it's still too early for a BFP?! That sure sounds like preggo symptoms to me!
> 
> Steph: yay for +OPK! Now you can be confident that you are for when you guys start trying!
> 
> Melfy: wow, O on CD8! Curious to know how long the EWCM lasts! Keep up the BDing!!!
> 
> Hopeful: ick about the mini-pill! I hope you feel better having trashed it!
> 
> 
> As for us, we are plodding along NTNP. I'm avoiding CD tickers because they make me anxious but I had a BBT surge that started two days ago even though I still don't have EWCM. It's milky right now so I think I'll be Oing soon. We had a bit of fun last night so hopefully our eggie and spermies are in a social mood :)

I started having EWCM 2 days ago but OPK's were negative. Yesterday still lots of EWCM and 2 +OPK's (2 pm and 7pm). Today still EWCM but OPK's are negative. I always have at least 3-4 days of EWCM before and during O, so we will DTD again tonight and tomorrow. I don't think BBT would really work since DD wakes up during the night.


----------



## WantsALittle1

melfy77 said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Zilla: maybe you are preggers but it's still too early for a BFP?! That sure sounds like preggo symptoms to me!
> 
> Steph: yay for +OPK! Now you can be confident that you are for when you guys start trying!
> 
> Melfy: wow, O on CD8! Curious to know how long the EWCM lasts! Keep up the BDing!!!
> 
> Hopeful: ick about the mini-pill! I hope you feel better having trashed it!
> 
> 
> As for us, we are plodding along NTNP. I'm avoiding CD tickers because they make me anxious but I had a BBT surge that started two days ago even though I still don't have EWCM. It's milky right now so I think I'll be Oing soon. We had a bit of fun last night so hopefully our eggie and spermies are in a social mood :)
> 
> I started having EWCM 2 days ago but OPK's were negative. Yesterday still lots of EWCM and 2 +OPK's (2 pm and 7pm). Today still EWCM but OPK's are negative. I always have at least 3-4 days of EWCM before and during O, so we will DTD again tonight and tomorrow. I don't think BBT would really work since DD wakes up during the night.Click to expand...

Same here! I wake up to pump at 3am or so, so the longest stretch of solid sleep that I get is 3-4 hours :( Awful for BBT tracking!


----------



## zilla

Hey ladies

GPS said it's possible but unlikely that I'm pregnant -she did say though that if you're a bit further on in a pregnancy, it might not show on a test as your levels of hcg might have peaked and dropped off. 
She's sending me for bloods to test for pregnancy, testing my thyroid and other hormone type stuff.
No idea what to think of it all at the moment to be honest ! 
Looking very bloated today ... yuk.

Hopeful - sorry for your little one being ill! I went on the mini pill before and it made me bleed for 2 weeks non stop. I wouldn't advise going on it but that's just my experience!

Steph - fab news, at least now you know you're all good to go the you do start trying :)

Wantsalittleone- I know what you mean about the tickers, that's why I got rid of mine too. Hope you o soon!!

Melfy -good luck!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes Zilla it has promptly gone in the bin now! 
Ah would be nice if the doc tells u your already preggers!!


----------



## littlesteph

zilla - i wasn't expecting it to be honest, my cycles were every where before i had my chemical in febuary last year, that made my cycles regualr so feel pregnant with james 4 months later, wasn't expecting for my cycle to become regular again, i'm on CD 14 which is great hoping my cycles stay regular.
I hope you get the news you want


----------



## zilla

Thanks ladies.
Hopefully by this time nextweek I'll know either way!
Lo#2 would be nice but I'm not holding out much hope really. 
X


----------



## Excalibur

CD2 for me :( Hopefully just 7 more AF's before we start TTC #2 :happydance:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay Ex! 7 is a lucky number! Hope it goes by fast hon!

Lots of cramps today, CD13, ugh! Anyone else had cramps around O time before? I never have. The only thing I've ever experienced with Oing is the one-sided pain, but this time it's almost like menstrual cramps.


----------



## melfy77

WantsALittle1 said:


> Yay Ex! 7 is a lucky number! Hope it goes by fast hon!
> 
> Lots of cramps today, CD13, ugh! Anyone else had cramps around O time before? I never have. The only thing I've ever experienced with Oing is the one-sided pain, but this time it's almost like menstrual cramps.

Yesterday I felt a definite twinge on my left side! With my OPK being positive the day before it could make sense that I O'd yesterday or today. I didn't have as much EWCM today, so thinking it was today, which would be perfect since we DTD 2 days ago and yesterday!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay Melfy! :dust: :dust: :dust: and happy TWW!


----------



## diggory77

Can I join please? My little Poppy is 4 months old and I've got the pregnancy itch! Won't be able to have another until we can take advantage of the 15 hours free childcare though, we can't afford two in nursery at the same time :-(
So hopefully when my lo is around 2 I can start thinking about cooking another little one!
I'm too excited! We're currently renting a 2 bed flat though, so I guess not too ideal
Xxxx


----------



## WantsALittle1

Welcome, diggory! What an adorable picture of LO as your profile pic!


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - Thank you hunni, me too! :D

Melfy - Hope the 2WW goes by quick for you :) 

Diggory - Welcome :hi:


----------



## littlesteph

think me and hubby are NTNP


----------



## Excalibur

littlesteph - Yay! Good luck NTNP hunni :dust:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you :) 
i got a positive opk thursday and we did the deed yesturday and this morning. little worried that its too soon though


----------



## Excalibur

You're welcome, I think you are covering all the bases :winkwink:


----------



## littlesteph

i'm hoping so :) would be nice to fall pregnant first cycle, after how long it took to fall pregnant with our little one.


----------



## Excalibur

Aww bless, sending you lot's of lucky, sticky baby dust :dust: :D


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, now have the whole 2 week wait :D


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay Steph! Happy TWW :flower:


----------



## melfy77

littlesteph said:


> thank you :)
> i got a positive opk thursday and we did the deed yesturday and this morning. little worried that its too soon though

They say that when you get your first positive OPK, you can expect to ovulate within the next 12 to 48 hours, max 72, average being 24-36, so you're fine:winkwink: I got 2 positive OPK's on Wednesday (2 pm and 8 pm) and we DTD that night and thursday night, and I'm 99% I ovulated on the friday. And it's best to DTD BEFORE ovulation so the little swimmers are waiting for the egg:thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

I have a DD who is 5 months on the 11th of this month. We're planning to start NTNP when she's 9 months and go onto TTC when she's a year if we haven't got pregnant by then. We'd like them close in age because of previous LTTTC and we'd rather have them closer in age than we wanted than too far apart.


----------



## littlesteph

melfy77 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> thank you :)
> i got a positive opk thursday and we did the deed yesturday and this morning. little worried that its too soon though
> 
> They say that when you get your first positive OPK, you can expect to ovulate within the next 12 to 48 hours, max 72, average being 24-36, so you're fine:winkwink: I got 2 positive OPK's on Wednesday (2 pm and 8 pm) and we DTD that night and thursday night, and I'm 99% I ovulated on the friday. And it's best to DTD BEFORE ovulation so the little swimmers are waiting for the egg:thumbup:Click to expand...

When i got pregnant with my little one we BD the day after my first positive OPK, done the same this time kinda hoping it happend :D. but don't have my hopes up to high :haha:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Greygirl, welcome. You are in good company--I think we all want our LOs close in age for various reasons. For DH and I, it's a health thing. My pregnancy was very rough so we want to have our 3 total kiddos while I'm still young enough to be able to survive the pregnancy (and while he's young enough to survive me being pregnant ;) )


----------



## tryingforno2

Do you ladies mind if i join? I was so glad i found this thread!! i had my second DD 15/2/13. She is nearly 3 months, my eldest is almost 4, it took us 18months.to concieve with our 2nd so i really didnt want to wait to start trying.again.but i know people will.think.I'm.crazy, i.don't like.pregnacy, it brings.out.the worst in.me lol, i really want. big family but i. don't want. huge gap between my first and.last so we have decided to.go.for it and see what happens.....i know.I'm.going on.but.I'm.extremely.exctited and wanted to find.so buddies to. go.along this journey with.:) x


----------



## littlesteph

i don't think your crazy my LO is 10 weeks on thursday and we're NTNP we're plan on starting to try when he's 3 months. we want kids close in age, and it took us 25 months to fall pregnant, thats why we want to start trying so early


----------



## melfy77

I don't think you're crazy at all! We would like our kids to be close in age. I didn't have a hard time getting pregnant, but I miscarried twice so in total from our 1st cycle TTC to my 3rd BFP that resulted in DD, it took 9 months. Hopefully my next BFP will be a sticky one!!


----------



## Honey.Bee

Welcome to all of the new girls! GreyGirl - our LO are only 3 days apart. Sounds like you were a lot braver than me with the whole labour thing though. I had hoped for a water birth but the costume never made it out my hospital bag. My ticker would just have a long list of drugs!

Fingers crossed littlesteph and Melfy! xx

CD43 here, still no O, when will this cycle end so I can finally get on with a 'normal' one? Actually willing AF to get here now......


----------



## Excalibur

We are supposed to be waiting until December when Tyler turns 1 but I guess we are NTNP because..well..we stopped using the pull out method :blush:

I guess whatever happens, happens ;)


----------



## WantsALittle1

That's awesome, Ex. We're doing the same!


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 said:


> That's awesome, Ex. We're doing the same!

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks for the welcome guys :) 



Honey.Bee said:


> Welcome to all of the new girls! GreyGirl - our LO are only 3 days apart. Sounds like you were a lot braver than me with the whole labour thing though. I had hoped for a water birth but *the costume never made it out my hospital bag*. My ticker would just have a long list of drugs!
> 
> Fingers crossed littlesteph and Melfy! xx
> 
> CD43 here, still no O, when will this cycle end so I can finally get on with a 'normal' one? Actually willing AF to get here now......

Nor did mine! I was so desperate to get in, I didn't get changed, I just stripped down to my vest top and bra and got right in - bliss! :D


----------



## babydreams85

I *think* we are also NTNP now...:blush::shhh::winkwink:


----------



## MetalMaiden

hi girls!! new here :) just thought id check out this section of B&B (and this thread!!) :) as you can see had DD 4.5 months ago and am completely infatuated :cloud9: i am SO in love with her and being a mom :cloud9: i just feel inspired! we're having some sleep regression but its manageable co-sleeping.



babydreams85 said:


> I *think* we are also NTNP now...:blush::shhh::winkwink:

wow NTNP already??? (and aww born on VDday :flower:) Good luck!! I dream of another baby and told DF today my uterus is quivering for another one lol but there is no way we could do it right now... we want to wait til we buy a house soon (and can I really handle it?? lol) My other self is so envious! lol i hope i get knocked up on my copper IUD :haha:


----------



## GreyGirl

babydreams85 said:


> I *think* we are also NTNP now...:blush::shhh::winkwink:

Best of luck! I'm hoping it'll only be 4months now until we are NTNP :happydance:

I keep having horrible thoughts about secondary infertility and that LO will be an only child. I try to think positive but sometimes it just doesn't happen! Anyone got any tips on how to change mindset and think positively that you will be blessed a second time?


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi everyone! :wave:

Can I join you?? I had my beautiful boy on the 7th january an he is simply the best thing to ever have happened to me - I can't believe I waited so long! My worry is i'm 34now and will be 35 by the time he is turning one. Ive seen the stats for deteriorating fertility after 35 and am scared shitless it's not gonna happen again :wacko:

Soooo, we are thinking of starting to try again next March/April even though the thought of two under two is terrifying, it's nowhere near as terrifying as the thought of never doing this again!

Nice to meet you all xx


----------



## GreyGirl

LilMissCheer said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> Can I join you?? I had my beautiful boy on the 7th january an he is simply the best thing to ever have happened to me - I can't believe I waited so long! My worry is i'm 34now and will be 35 by the time he is turning one. Ive seen the stats for deteriorating fertility after 35 and am scared shitless it's not gonna happen again :wacko:
> 
> Soooo, we are thinking of starting to try again next March/April *even though the thought of two under two is terrifying, it's nowhere near as terrifying as the thought of never doing this again!*
> 
> Nice to meet you all xx

The bit in bold is exactly how I feel! I am scared of the thought of 2 close together in terms of the work involved, but due to previous fertility issues I'm even more scared of never getting to do it again and my baby being an only child. So I'd rather more work in the short term than heartbreak in the long term!


----------



## babydreams85

Wow! We have lots of new ladies--welcome everyone!!!! :) 

I feel exactly the same way...terrified of two so close together BUT we had multiple losses before DS, so the thought is always in the back of my mind that the older I get the lower the chance of being able to have another child. I am also planning on going back to school when my mom retires and can babysit in a year and a half...so I would just rather have another before that happens so I won't have to miss school, etc. 

Metal we are co sleeping now too and it's amazing! I started out with him in a bassinet and then actually moved him to the crib in his room when he outgrew it. I cried for the three nights he was in there, just could not handle it. So we bought a cosleeper and he is either in that right beside me, or in the bed between us. He loves it and sleeps better, and I am so much more comfortable too.


----------



## Excalibur

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

Babydreams - Yay for NTNP! Good luck :happydance:


----------



## melfy77

Happy mother's day:flower:

I got my BFP yesterday at 8 dpo:happydance: Praying for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## zilla

melfy77 said:


> Happy mother's day:flower:
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday at 8 dpo:happydance: Praying for a sticky bean!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!! H&H 9 months to you :) 





Update on us: 
Well, I went for my blood tests on Friday and should get the results tomorrow. They are testing for TSH, FSH, LH & Prolactin & my GP requested a blood Hcg test too, as we were having unprotected sex.
It's now been 23 weeks and still no sign of AF!
Been having mild signs of PG but every urine test has been negative, but when my Mum was PG with me she didn't get a + result until 12 weeks.
Tiredness, emotional, etcetetc ...

Went to the hospital for the blood test, they took what they needed then I asked how long it would be for the results. The nurse went out of the room to find out, then after ages a doctor came in and told me that I would have the results for Prolactin, FSH TSH and LH tomorrow ... but they REFUSED to do the blood pregnancy test! They told me that a urine test is good enough & that they wouldn't do it.

WHAT?

I'm sure it's very unlikely that I am pregnant but if I'm not having periods and I'm having unprotected sex, they should at least do it to put my mind at rest, especially if my DOCTOR REQUESTED IT!

Little bit annoyed to be honest...

x

How is everyone else?


----------



## zilla

Update: 

FSH/TSH -- levels normal
Prolactin/LH -- still waiting on 

GP is now sending me for bloods testing testosterone levels and sex hormone binding globulin (whatever that is) & requesting a pelvic ultrasound to see if there is anything that might be delaying AF.

He didn't specifically say what he was looking for, but after a nose on the internet it looks like he might think it's PCOS? 

I was on the pill pretty much from starting my periods so that could have masked any issues with my cycle...

Doesn't look like we'll be trying/ntnp for a while now .


----------



## WantsALittle1

melfy: OMG, congrats!!!!!!!!! Stick, little bean, stick!

babydreams: Congrats on NTNP!!! Welcome to the club!

Zilla: That's so frustrating about the negative tests, and super frustrating that the hospital wouldn't do your blood test! Ugh. Haven't these nurses ever wanted a baby, and don't they know how frigging frustrating it is to have the possibility of a good quantitative test dangled in front of you, only to be yanked away at the last minute?! Grrr! 

As for us, been a frustrating 3 days. I started having awful nausea on Friday, so bad that I couldn't eat all day Saturday. Took a test, BFN (7 DPO, duh me!). The nausea was starting to fade yesterday and so I thought maybe it was some sort of implantation hormonal surge but took another test this morning and BFN. Still nauseous as all heck, and my milk supply has gone down, and am having leukkhorea. I still don't know when, exactly, I O'ed, but last time I got my BFP at 8 DPO and now 8 DPO has come and gone with only BFNs. Dunno what to think :(


----------



## melfy77

WantsALittle1 said:


> melfy: OMG, congrats!!!!!!!!! Stick, little bean, stick!
> 
> babydreams: Congrats on NTNP!!! Welcome to the club!
> 
> Zilla: That's so frustrating about the negative tests, and super frustrating that the hospital wouldn't do your blood test! Ugh. Haven't these nurses ever wanted a baby, and don't they know how frigging frustrating it is to have the possibility of a good quantitative test dangled in front of you, only to be yanked away at the last minute?! Grrr!
> 
> As for us, been a frustrating 3 days. I started having awful nausea on Friday, so bad that I couldn't eat all day Saturday. Took a test, BFN (7 DPO, duh me!). The nausea was starting to fade yesterday and so I thought maybe it was some sort of implantation hormonal surge but took another test this morning and BFN. Still nauseous as all heck, and my milk supply has gone down, and am having leukkhorea. I still don't know when, exactly, I O'ed, but last time I got my BFP at 8 DPO and now 8 DPO has come and gone with only BFNs. Dunno what to think :(

8dpo is still really early. When I tested the line was BARELY there:winkwink:


----------



## WantsALittle1

melfy77 said:


> 8dpo is still really early. When I tested the line was BARELY there:winkwink:

But with DD I at least saw the faintest ghost of a line at 8 DPO. There was *nothing* there this morning when I looked and I was really expecting to see something because of how sick I've felt... With your first LO, what DPO did you get your BFP?


----------



## Excalibur

Melfy - Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Bentlee

Hallo,

I would love to join you, may I?

My son Bentley is 6 months old on thursday and we are already talking about #2. We'll start ttc (or ntnp...) in August, since we want them close together in age. I'm currently studying dog behavior counseling and will be self-employed afterwards. So it doesn't make a whole of a lot sense to me to start a business and then stay home with a baby again, that's also why we put family first and I can completely concentrate on my job once #2 will be one year ol.

well enough talking for now, Bentley just woke up.

- Bentlee


----------



## melfy77

WantsALittle1 said:


> melfy77 said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo is still really early. When I tested the line was BARELY there:winkwink:
> 
> But with DD I at least saw the faintest ghost of a line at 8 DPO. There was *nothing* there this morning when I looked and I was really expecting to see something because of how sick I've felt... With your first LO, what DPO did you get your BFP?Click to expand...

I got the faintest line at 10 or 11dpo with a dollar tree test in the afternoon, got a clear positive on a FRER a few hours later. But I got a BFN the day before


----------



## zilla

Literally had enough of this now. 
Got the rest of my blood tests (LH + Prolactin) back, and they're all normal but the receptionist said on the phone to me that they DID run the HcG test & a note has been placed by it saying "further action needed" and that I need to give in a urine test so they can test for pregnancy.
Not sure if that means if it was positive or not?!
Surely if I was PG my prolactin levels wouldn't be "normal" anyway.

The doctor I spoke to yesterday only had a few of the results (TSH/FSH - normal) & scheduled me in to have testosterone/sex hormone binding globulin tests and a ultrasound .. and told me to "forget" about it being pregnancy .. well if that's true then why are they asking me for urine to do a pregnancy test on.

I literally have no clue what's going on & the doctor can't call me back until tomorrow now.

Sorry for ranting 


Update: 15/05/2013

Doctor has now CANCELLED my ultrasound, cancelled the rest of my blood tests, didn't even mention my urine tests, said it's not pregnancy & is putting me on a tablet to force me to have AF and sending me to a gynaecologist instead.


----------



## sweetmere

Hi ladies!! I haven't read this thread yet (I will :)) but just wanted to kind of introduce myself. I'm about to make another thread on the WTT board, I will link it here. It has my WTT situation in it - beware, it's a doozy! HERE IS THE LINK!!!

I'm 22, DH is 26. We just had our first child on March 20 after 8 months TTC. *If* we have another child (odds are we will, like I said, weird situation), it will be when Audrey turns 2, so around March of 2015. I can't wait to get to know all of you!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Melfy! Yay! :) 

Babydreams: Yay for NTNP!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Melfy - Woohoo! Amazing news. Happy and healthy 9 month, honey xxx

Zilla - :hugs: Seriously hope you get some answers soon. How frustrating to have all of the chopping and changing xxx

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

CD50 here...grrrrr.


----------



## daddiesgift

Hello ladies! Hope I can join you. We are NTNP as of now. I just stopped taking birth control two days ago :haha: As my ticker says I have two boys Dominic is 20 months old and Anthony is 5 months old. 15 months apart for them, also not planned. Its been eventful so far and Im a little concerened with having three littles. Anyone else planning a 3rd? My husband is really determined to have another one now so we came to a compromise where we would just NTNP for now and maybe in a few months or year :haha: we will start charting and all that.

Though I am excited to have another baby im also very scared! :dohh:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Welcome, sweetmere and daddiesgift!


----------



## Excalibur

Welcome to all the new lovely ladies :hi:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hi ladies. I need to unload :wacko:

DD has got her first proper cold. The last three nights have been awful--she wakes up every hour or so, fussy as can be, and needs a bottle to partially settle (she's been sleeping without a midnight feeding for a month now!), and someone holding her arms and legs to settle the rest of the way into sleep. Then she's up again in an hour! She's got sniffles and a little cough, and screams her lungs out when we try to use the bulb syringe to clear things out.

So, so tired. We've gotten 4 hours of sleep the last three nights. :(


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - I'm sorry to hear that your DD has got a cold hun, I hope she feels better soon :(


----------



## WantsALittle1

Thanks, Ex. Now I've got some sniffles and a cough too, argh! 

And I've also had a chemical this cycle according to my OB. I went in for a u/s today after getting 2-3 days worth of faint lines on Wondfo tests and then having a shooting pain on the right side under my pubic bone. OB said my uterus thinks I'm PG, but that there was no gestational sac on the transvaginal ultrasound and that the test I took there in the office was negative so he thinks I was definitely pregnant but that I lost the little blast right after implantation. I asked if I might just be too early to see anything on the u/s and he said no. Bummer!


----------



## besty

Hi ladies can I join you all. I had my beautiful daughter on 19th feb and I just love being her mummy. We have decided to TTC about October time as we would like a small age gap between our babies. It did take us 11months to conceive so hoping wont be so long next time


----------



## daddiesgift

WantsALittle1 said:


> Thanks, Ex. Now I've got some sniffles and a cough too, argh!
> 
> And I've also had a chemical this cycle according to my OB. I went in for a u/s today after getting 2-3 days worth of faint lines on Wondfo tests and then having a shooting pain on the right side under my pubic bone. OB said my uterus thinks I'm PG, but that there was no gestational sac on the transvaginal ultrasound and that the test I took there in the office was negative so he thinks I was definitely pregnant but that I lost the little blast right after implantation. I asked if I might just be too early to see anything on the u/s and he said no. Bummer!

Sorry to hear that :nope:Hopefully soon!! 



besty said:


> Hi ladies can I join you all. I had my beautiful daughter on 19th feb and I just love being her mummy. We have decided to TTC about October time as we would like a small age gap between our babies. It did take us 11months to conceive so hoping wont be so long next time

:hi: Good luck with TTC! It took two years for #1..but #2..TWO months! So you never know it could happen quicker then you think. Ours are 15 months apart..#1 was 5 months when I got :bfp: I was really nervous having two so close but so far its going pretty good..somedays :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - I'm so sorry to hear that you had a chemical hun :hugs:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hi ex and daddiesgift, thank you so much. I'm happy to say that actually there was a light at the end of this tunnel: my OB was wrong! I was not having a chemical. 

My 'chemical' was pumping out an hCG of 176 this morning at 9am, a doubling time of 24 hours based on my Tuesday reading of 44 mIU/mL. Needless to say we are over the moon and officially baking our number 2 kiddo now, hoping that this LO decides to be a sticky bean. We are calling him/her Little G (from a story DH read when he was a kid) until we know whether it's a blue or pink bump. 

I can't believe it happened so quickly--I am really in shock as I was still pumping for DD when I got pregnant, and then suddenly my supply started to drop dramatically at around 7-8 DPO. Thank you all for being so supportive ladies. In case anyone is interested here is my testing thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...hpts-getting-darker-update-pg-7-pregnant.html

So much love to you all, beautiful mommies!


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> Hi ex and daddiesgift, thank you so much. I'm happy to say that actually there was a light at the end of this tunnel: my OB was wrong! I was not having a chemical.
> 
> My 'chemical' was pumping out an hCG of 176 this morning at 9am, a doubling time of 24 hours based on my Tuesday reading of 44 mIU/mL. Needless to say we are over the moon and officially baking our number 2 kiddo now, hoping that this LO decides to be a sticky bean. We are calling him/her Little G (from a story DH read when he was a kid) until we know whether it's a blue or pink bump.
> 
> I can't believe it happened so quickly--I am really in shock as I was still pumping for DD when I got pregnant, and then suddenly my supply started to drop dramatically at around 7-8 DPO. Thank you all for being so supportive ladies. In case anyone is interested here is my testing thread:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...hpts-getting-darker-update-pg-7-pregnant.html
> 
> So much love to you all, beautiful mommies!




FABULOUS NEWS :hugs:


----------



## zilla

How is everyone doing??
Finally got AF after almost 6 months - took 5 days of Provera & now I'm hoping it'll kickstart my system again. 
This seems to be a lucky thread though - 2 BFPs already! :) 
H&H 9 months ladies xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Honey.Bee

WantsALittle1 - Amazing news! Stick little bean, stick.

Hurray Zilla - back on track. Why are you feeling lonely, Hun?

All I've got to say is CD61 .......... Fast running out of time on my TTC 'window of opportunity' to have back to back mat leave :(


----------



## WantsALittle1

That's awesome news, Zilla. What was the final verdict on what was happening and why AF wasn't returning even though you weren't BFing?

Honeybee, sorry to hear that the maternity leave situation isn't going to work out. Have you been charting or anything during the last 61 days to see if there are any indicators of Oing?


----------



## Honey.Bee

Yes, I've been charting, and even though my temps will be off because of waking up to feed LO, the cycle looks anovulatory :( DH says it is because LO is not ready to share me just yet!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Honey.Bee said:


> Yes, I've been charting, and even though my temps will be off because of waking up to feed LO, the cycle looks anovulatory :( DH says it is because LO is not ready to share me just yet!

Awwww, that is so sweet of him to say :) If it's any consolation according to my chart I was having an anovulatory cycle too (but obviously wasn't!) Temps were all over the place, and I was waking every 2-3 hours because of LO. Still 61 days is quite a bit of time. Did LO suddenly start BFing more after your last AF?


----------



## melfy77

Wantsalittleone: I tell you sometimes I just feel like we know more than doctors when it comes to pregnancy:wacko: Stick baby stick!!

I have an U/S tomorrow, and I'm really nervous. My lines are just way too dark to be a chemical (the 2nd line being as dark as the control line on a dollar tree test, and with a very diluted pee!!), I'm confident it's a sticky one:happydance:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Good luck tomorrow Melfy!

WantsALittle1 - this is my first cycle since LO. I am pretty sure I O'd before AF because the CM was v obvious, but this one is odd - patches of 'half-hearted' CM but nothing clear. I'd say LO feeds less frequently now too as she has moved to 3 hourly feeds rather than very much on demand and is also eating solids. I did have a day away from her when I pumped. I thought this might have triggered AF and then LO continued feeding has delayed O? Not even sure if this is something I should see my GP about.


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> That's awesome news, Zilla. What was the final verdict on what was happening and why AF wasn't returning even though you weren't BFing?

Thank you :) There wasn't anything! No reason at all. So they just gave me provera to bring it on. Hopefully I'll go back to normal after this. was expecting the worst AF ever but it hasn't been too bad. 

Fab news though for you :hugs: ; just read through the separate post you linked on here - amazing story. Exciting!!



Honey.Bee said:


> Hurray Zilla - back on track. Why are you feeling lonely, Hun?
> 
> All I've got to say is CD61 .......... Fast running out of time on my TTC 'window of opportunity' to have back to back mat leave :(

Thank you! I'm glad. 
Ah nothing much, just feeling a bit miserable one day, think I was being melodramatic! lol! thank you though :flower: 

I know what you mean about the TTC window though. We passed the very very end of that window last weekend. To be honest though, OH has got a new job and I won't have to go back to work anyway so it doesn't really make a difference! 


How is everyone enjoying the bank hol (UK)? 
LO is ill with a chest infection, my & OH went to see Muse in London last night & left LO with MIL, (very reluctantly, I didn't want to leave him poorly but OH persuaded me as we already had the tickets and he was meant to be asleep the whole time anyway) & he was awake until 4am for her. oooops.
Hopefully he's better for us tonight.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Honeybee: I was thinking something very similar. Perhaps that little one STTN and then regressed, so your prolaction dropped (AF returned) but then went back up. I definitely noticed that my cycles were longer when I would cluster pump to increase supply. It messed things up big time!

Zilla: Thanks for reading my post. It's been a very wacky experience but I'm glad that in the end our LO is still here. I hope that he/she decides to hang out with us for 36 more weeks! Oh no! Where did LO get the chest infection? Poor little guy. And awesome that you guys are Muse fans. 'Glorious' is my fav :) Good for you guys for taking a night off together and sorry for your MIL that LO was having a rough time sleeping.


----------



## Damita

:wave: I'm wtt until next year when we move :)


----------



## dizzy65

We are WTT but it will be a while yet before we start NTNP :)


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> Honeybee: I was thinking something very similar. Perhaps that little one STTN and then regressed, so your prolaction dropped (AF returned) but then went back up. I definitely noticed that my cycles were longer when I would cluster pump to increase supply. It messed things up big time!
> 
> Zilla: Thanks for reading my post. It's been a very wacky experience but I'm glad that in the end our LO is still here. I hope that he/she decides to hang out with us for 36 more weeks! Oh no! Where did LO get the chest infection? Poor little guy. And awesome that you guys are Muse fans. 'Glorious' is my fav :) Good for you guys for taking a night off together and sorry for your MIL that LO was having a rough time sleeping.

I'm so glad for you! it's a fab story. What did your OB say when you told him??
Have you told many family members? When we were PG with LO we told people really early, but I don't know if I would again. 
Not sure when we're going to start TTC if the provera has kicked my cycle in gear. We've bought a house which won't be built until September, so I don't really want to be pregnant (even a little bit) at that point, so maybe we'll wait until we're in the new house and see how space goes! 
I think he got it from me. I had it but my GP wouldn't give me antibiotics for it until I'd had it a week as they hate giving out antibiotics, so he got it off me :( 
He's a lot better now but he keeps coughing and waking himself up and getting grumpy. Bless him! 
Yeah it was a good night, very weird as I kept forgetting LO wasn't there at first and kept looking around for him :haha: 
how is your pregnancy treating you so far??xx


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla: Oh wow, I remember you mentioning buying a house but I didn't know that it wasn't built yet. How exciting--a brand new house! As for the cold we've just been through the same thing here with LO. She had a tiny cold last week that was nothing more than a runny nose, occasional cough, and two really rough nights where she was waking up every hour. But honestly, pretty low stress. Then I catch it and holy moly. I've been sick for 8 days now, sick as a dog. Hacking, blowing my nose constantly, spiking fevers, and all this while pregnant in this extremely important formative stage for LOs neural tube and major organs. My OB said that when you're pregnant, a little cold can turn into a nightmare because you basically have no immune system. Ugh!

Unfortunately I didn't get to tell DH in a magical way. I was planning not to tell him until I'd had a u/s and surprise him with a photo and heartbeat, but I got nauseous the day after Oing (large corpus luteum cyst, we later found out) and started seeing doctors and testing daily to figure out if I was nausea from being PG. So he knows, and not in the most romantic way :( We have told quite a few people. It's really hard to keep it in. I won't be telling most people until they can see the bump, though. Really don't want to be judged. The judgment has already started to roll in "Really? Pregnant again so soon.... On purpose?" Not looking forward to more of that!

Glad you had fun at the concert and so jealous! Finding time for a date when you've got a little one at home is pretty rough... And I know what you mean about looking around for LO. When you actually do go out without LO, you feel like something huge is missing. It's sad first, but then a little liberating as you start to feel your old self coming back a little bit.

I hope you guys get many more awesome dates in the near future! xo


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - Yay! Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## melfy77

Wantsalittleone: I didn't tell DH in a magical way either. He offered me some sunny side up eggs and I said I couldn't. One thing led to another and BAM, i told him:shrug:

I had an U/S today; we saw the sac, yolk sac and fetal pole, but no heartbeat yet, which is not surprising considering I'm 5+2, so I have another one next week. Hopefully we'll see the heartbeat then!!


----------



## WantsALittle1

melfy, seeing a fetal pole at 5+2 is awesome! Congrats! I'm going for my second u/s at 5+1 and hopefully we can see a FP too!


----------



## Excalibur

Melfy - Great news about your scan! :happydance:

WantsALittle1 - Good luck for your scan tomorrow :D


----------



## GreyGirl

Great news about the scan! :)

It's just over 3 months until we start NTNP and just over 6 til TTC - so excited but terrified at the same time! I'm not even worried about coping with 2 close together, I'll deal with that when the time comes...I'm terrified I won't get pregnant or having another loss. I'm trying to stay positive. I'm trying to get healthier before getting pregnant again. So much to think about!


----------



## Excalibur

GreyGirl - I know the feeling of being scared about having another loss or it taking a while to get pregnant again :hugs:


----------



## Honey.Bee

WAL1 and Melfy - I am so excited about your pregnancies. Does it feel weird counting the weeks and 'doing the fruit' all again? 

GreyGirl - totally relate to your post. I worried right until LO popped out and I'm not sure Im quite ready for that again. Like you, I'm going to try and use this time to get healthy so my body is ready to do this again.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Honeybee, this time around I'm just not as obsessed with everything as I was the first time around. I think having a LO already helps keep me distracted, but I very seldom think about the fact that I'm pregnant. The only times it dawns on me is when DD is jumping on my tummy, when I have to turn down alcohol, and when I'm feeling lazy about taking my vitamins. Then I remind myself that I'm pregnant. I have the ticker, but I don't know, I'm so much more relaxed this time around?

You mentioned that you were worried with LO #1 but I bet it will be more mellow for you the second time around as well. There just aren't as many unknowns, you know? I love your strategy of using this time to prepare yourself. I think that preparation will pay off! <3


----------



## Honey.Bee

WAL1 - thanks! That makes me feel loads better. I hope I'll be the same if/when my time comes. I wouldn't say I was climbing the walls with anxiety with #1 but I certainly wasn't mellow either! I wonder if the time will fly by with a LO in tow? Not much opportunity for peace and quiet, I guess! x


----------



## WantsALittle1

Oh certainly. I think having a LO makes weeks disappear without a trace. I think it will go by quickly!


----------



## daddiesgift

The second pregnancy goes much faster then the first! Even to people I know thought I wasnt pregnant long with #2 :haha: Time goes by even faster with both of them here :cry:


----------



## misspriss

I'm WTT (and wishing I were NTNP) after LO...I planned to have this wonderful pregnancy and birth that was all peaceful and natural and breastfeed right away and yadayadaya....you get the idea.

I had a great pregnancy that had an abrupt halt at 33 weeks due to pre-eclampsia and ended with induced labor that failed to progress and then got EMCS and a NICU preemie...the story goes as such.

I love LO so, so much...I can't believe I am already thinking about another...but I had a close sibling in age and I want LO to have a close sibling (around 2 years, 2.5 max) but I am supposed to wait at least 18 months after C-section to get pregnant again...I will be a lot less worried after 12 though. But since I want a VBAC...

I also need to get in shape better so I am healthier and less chance of repeat Pre-eclapsia. But anyway, I am WTT for now and hating it...but I am breastfeeding and no period or anything yet, so it's not like I would be getting pregnant anyway...


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hi misspriss, welcome! My daughter was born via EMCS at 31+3, so I can relate to the dream of a perfect pregnancy that was shattered by an early delivery and NICU stay. I can also relate to the feelings of guilt at wanting another baby so soon, but in my case it was a matter of needing to have my children as soon as possible for health reasons. I had a very rough pregnancy, and my problems will only be worse if we had waited to try for LO #2.

However, my OB told me to wait 6 months (a year ideally) after a C-section to start trying again, and so at 9 months we started TTC and have LO #2 on the way. I am planning a VBAC too, but was just curious about the 18 months thing? I had never heard that before.


----------



## misspriss

WantsALittle1 said:


> Hi misspriss, welcome! My daughter was born via EMCS at 31+3, so I can relate to the dream of a perfect pregnancy that was shattered by an early delivery and NICU stay. I can also relate to the feelings of guilt at wanting another baby so soon, but in my case it was a matter of needing to have my children as soon as possible for health reasons. I had a very rough pregnancy, and my problems will only be worse if we had waited to try for LO #2.
> 
> However, my OB told me to wait 6 months (a year ideally) after a C-section to start trying again, and so at 9 months we started TTC and have LO #2 on the way. I am planning a VBAC too, but was just curious about the 18 months thing? I had never heard that before.

Different OBs say different things I guess, glad to hear your OB said 6 though, makes me not worry so much about TTC after 12 months instead of 18...


----------



## daddiesgift

:hi: misspriss! I see you are from Arkansas..me too! Just living in Arizona now boo hoo :winkwink:

Im so sorry to hear your idea of a perfect birth was shattered but it is great that your lo is doing fine and you and your OH are open to a second chance! I wish you all the luck! I think everyone has a ideal birth but somehow it rarely turns out that way! 

Ive never heard the 18 months thing but I had a vaginal birth both times and was told 12 months so I could see it being 18 months for a csection. Obviously we didnt wait 12 months to have #2 nor are we waiting 12 months for #3 but I will say it was much harder on my body then I ever expected having two close together. So I am a little nervous what could happen this time, but I guess it wasnt that bad to wait :haha:


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> Zilla: Oh wow, I remember you mentioning buying a house but I didn't know that it wasn't built yet. How exciting--a brand new house! As for the cold we've just been through the same thing here with LO. She had a tiny cold last week that was nothing more than a runny nose, occasional cough, and two really rough nights where she was waking up every hour. But honestly, pretty low stress. Then I catch it and holy moly. I've been sick for 8 days now, sick as a dog. Hacking, blowing my nose constantly, spiking fevers, and all this while pregnant in this extremely important formative stage for LOs neural tube and major organs. My OB said that when you're pregnant, a little cold can turn into a nightmare because you basically have no immune system. Ugh!
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get to tell DH in a magical way. I was planning not to tell him until I'd had a u/s and surprise him with a photo and heartbeat, but I got nauseous the day after Oing (large corpus luteum cyst, we later found out) and started seeing doctors and testing daily to figure out if I was nausea from being PG. So he knows, and not in the most romantic way :( We have told quite a few people. It's really hard to keep it in. I won't be telling most people until they can see the bump, though. Really don't want to be judged. The judgment has already started to roll in "Really? Pregnant again so soon.... On purpose?" Not looking forward to more of that!
> 
> Glad you had fun at the concert and so jealous! Finding time for a date when you've got a little one at home is pretty rough... And I know what you mean about looking around for LO. When you actually do go out without LO, you feel like something huge is missing. It's sad first, but then a little liberating as you start to feel your old self coming back a little bit.
> 
> I hope you guys get many more awesome dates in the near future! xo


Hello xx sorry for the late reply, I tend to use the Tablet PC nowadays which is a bit of a pain when I'm trying to write a long reply, so I dug out my laptop :) 
House is going good, went to see it this week and the roof is on. Only thing is, whenever I go, there are builders working on it, topless which means I can't really look at it too much in case I look like I'm checking them out :haha:

How is LO's cold now? My LOs cough is better, he had 1 week of antibiotics that did nothing but a couple of weeks later and it seems to have cleared up by itself.

How are you now? How is your pregnancy going? it's amazing that there are 2 pregnancies on this thread :) and like almost 400 replies to it! amazing! 

Ahh bless you! I know what you mean about telling him in a good way .. it spoils the surprise a little doesn't it! I would want to surprise my OH but I know I would never be able to keep a secret long enough! NExt time we're definitely waiting until 12 weeks before telling family though. Last time I told people at 6 weeks and went into hospital with a suspected ectopic a few days later ... all was ok but it was horrible with people knowing and fussing etc. Tend to prefer to keep myself to myself if you know what I mean! 

Don't worry about what people say! I think that whatever you do, people will comment on it .. just ignore it :thumbup:
If you breastfeed, you get people saying "blah blah you don't know how much they're getting etc", if you bottle feed they say "breast is best!", 
if you have one straight away they call you "mad" or think it's an "accident" .. if you wait too long you get comments about "long age gaps" blah blah blah. 
Sorry for the rant haha :haha:

thank you, we've got a friend coming over on Saturday afternoon and babysitting for the evening - she offered to babysit and kept asking (she loves LO) so I couldn't really say no - going to get a new dress and go and sit in a beer garden in the sunshine with OH :) yay! :hugs:

Melfy: How is your pregnancy going??? :hugs:


Welcome to all the new ladies BTW :) :flower:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Thanks for all you said Zilla. I have to type this on my phone (traveling at the moment) so I understand the challenge in writing long responses :)

Beer garden sounds amazzzinnngg. I hope you and OH are just soaking that in, girl. LO is well, I still have a horrid cough from the cold, and I don't feel PG at all. In fact sometimes I worry about MMC because I have zero symptoms.

Hilarious about the topless workers. At first glance I just saw 'topless' and 'workers' and my brain put together that you were sunbathing topless over there and the workers were peeking! Then I re-read. Your version of the story is much less scandalous than minr, but I'd say go look, and let em think you're peeking. In fact, peek! Unless they're gross, that is :)

xo


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - I didn't have many symptoms during my pregnancy so I wouldn't worry too much, my major symptom was heartburn! :(


----------



## WantsALittle1

Thanks Ex :)


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 said:


> Thanks Ex :)

You're welcome :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Wantsalilone! :) :wohoo:


----------



## zilla

just an update, this week I got + OPK & yesterday got crosshairs on FF


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay, Zilla!!!!!! You're Oing! :) What CD are you on?


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> Yay, Zilla!!!!!! You're Oing! :) What CD are you on?

I'm on CD 31, & 2 DPO. O'd on CD 29 
How are you and bump?x


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - Go catch that eggy! :happydance:


----------



## WantsALittle1

^wss! 

Zilla: When are you going to start testing, and are you going to post your symptoms anywhere? I *cannot* waittttttt to see some tests!

Bump and I are doing well except for some light nausea, shortness of breath, and (TMI) constipation. Only about 10000 days to go, or so it seems!


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> ^wss!
> 
> Zilla: When are you going to start testing, and are you going to post your symptoms anywhere? I *cannot* waittttttt to see some tests!
> 
> Bump and I are doing well except for some light nausea, shortness of breath, and (TMI) constipation. Only about 10000 days to go, or so it seems!

I might start a blog, but on blogger/BlogSpot. I did one for all of my last pregnancy and for the first few weeks of LOs life  
I'll test if I haven't had AF in 14 days - don't want to test before as I've spent so much on countless OPKs trying to see where I am in my cycle., might invest in come internet cheapies though. 

Bless you, do you feel different about pregnancy this time around? xx


----------



## WantsALittle1

ICs worked great for me this time around--much more sensitive than FRER! I'd highly recommend em :)

I do feel differently about pregnancy this time round. Namely, I don't really think about it. With DD, I was obsessed with it. Looking up my progress weekly, thinking about it every waking moment, pushing my gut out on purpose to show it off. Nowadays, I just stare at my daughter with totally smitten eyes, play with her, and in doing so notice that another 5 days have gone by. I catch myself laying on my stomach playing, or letting her tromp on my belly when we're making faces at each other. Oops. Then I worry about our little peanut and feel really guilty that I was so careless. I don't know why I'm so absent-minded about it. Of course we deeply deeply wanted DD's little sibling, but I often forget that he/she is there... Very odd.


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Haven't been on this forum in SO long but was just thinking about you all and wanted to check in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

8dpo here... getting excited about testing!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hi babydreams and leinzlove! Hope you all are doing well! 8 DPO, can't wait to hear about those tests Leinz. Keep us posted please!


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, super faint line showed up on IC mainstream. Pic is in last post of TTC journal. I don't think you can see in in the pic though. Waiting till morning to test again! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Eeeeeks how did the testing go? :D


----------



## babydreams85

I posted on your ttc thread Leinz! Any updates?


----------



## babydreams85

Wantsalittle1 how are you feeling? Are you leaning towards boy or another little girl?


----------



## Leinzlove

BFN


----------



## babydreams85

Aww sorry Leinz! Don't give up yet, keep testing!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinz: Boo for BFN! Are you sure? My tests always go positive-negative-positive-negative in the first few days.

babydreams: We are thinking boy! We've only done Intelligender and the nuchal scan so far, so really all we have is rough estimates :) How is TTC going hon? What CD are you on?


----------



## zilla

Leinzlove said:


> BFN

:hugs: 



babydreams85 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Haven't been on this forum in SO long but was just thinking about you all and wanted to check in!!!!!!!!



Still waiting on AF! 8 months after giving birth now.
Had all the tests done - LH FSH TSH Prolactin & all normal
took Provera for 5 days to induce an AF to kick start cycle .. that was 60 days ago & still no natural AF :(

Went for a scan on Friday as I think they're thinking it's PCOS but will have to wait a week for the results as I don't think the sonographer was allowed to tell me what the results were. 

Had a couple of squinters/dye runs/faulty tests along with some pretty convincing "symptoms" but nothing at all. (massive dissapointment).

We're now preventing ... not TTC or even NTNP at the moment as I want to find out the results from the scan first & get a bit more healthy.
Also ... we're planning a runaway wedding for next year so we're going to be concentrating our attentions and finances on that and LO#1 for now. :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - I'm so sorry to hear that you got a BFN :hugs:


----------



## detterose

Hi ladies. Wanted to join in on this. I had my LO on January 26th, I refused to go back on BC as I really hate synthetic hormones. However we found ourselves very unexpectedly pregnant in June. Unfortunately, I MCd last weekend my OH is not ready to try again. We aren't financially stable enough for a second baby and I had terrible PND after my son. I would LOVE to try for #2 maybe when LO is about 1.5 years old! I am sooooo broody already though :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Zilla: So sorry to hear of your trouble. I hope AF gets here soon! :(

Deterrose: I'm so sorry for your loss. Congrats on your January baby! I too have a January baby!

AFM: Tested today BFN! But, I'm sure I have line eye. :( Will test again tomorrow and see.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, would love to join, I just had my son this Feb. 26, 6lbs 5oz 19in long, and I'm so in love with him. He is truly a blessing from God!! But I now have baby fever again. I want to be pregnant again I miss that stage as well as the labor. BUT bc I'm trying to finish Nursing School me and DH have to wait until I finish:wacko: I know that's going to seem like forever but Nursing School has to be my 2nd Priority now after my son SO we are WTT, but until then I'm dieting trying to get myself back down to normal weight and trying to be a wonderful wife to my DH and a super mom to my son


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Nevergivingup! I know all about baby fever! It can be trying! 

AFM: I'm still getting line eye but BFN. It's 11dpo so I'm still holding out hope.

Thanks for the support in here. You ladies are amazing! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

THanks Leinzlove for the warm welcome!! And sorry ab the BFN, my FX for u!! 

I think I'll take a Hpt to maybe get some of this baby fever out of me although I know I'm not prego, but maybe that'll help:shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

There's no cure for baby fever! I thought having #2 would do it. But now I want #3.


----------



## nevergivingup

Lol, Oh no. I was really hoping it was just a phase bc DH and I can't try again until 2015, that's my Grafuation date since I had to stopped due to labor. Now I start bk next month. And we're not using in contraceptives....just the pull out method, and with me taking prenatals pills and being active I'm really just begging for it, huh. How lucky u are to be working on baby # 3!! I can't wait until I get there, I love the idea of a big family. I guess I won't buy any hpt tommorrow maybe an Ovulstion kit, as u can see I so miss TTC and the pregnancy stage, even with knowing what comes once pregnancy has reached it timeframe.


----------



## detterose

Leinzlove said:
 

> Zilla: So sorry to hear of your trouble. I hope AF gets here soon! :(
> 
> Deterrose: I'm so sorry for your loss. Congrats on your January baby! I too have a January baby!
> 
> AFM: Tested today BFN! But, I'm sure I have line eye. :( Will test again tomorrow and see.

How fantastic are they at this age? I love it soooo much. Wonder weeks aside :haha: Hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## zilla

Got my scan results & it's PCOS :-( got to go for more bloods this week and then speak to my GP properly.

How is everyone???Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Detterose - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

Nevergivingup - Congratulations on your little Prince :D Great name too, our little Prince is called Tyler :cloud9:

Leinz - Fingers and toes are tightly crossed for your BFP hun! :dust:

Zilla - I'm so sorry to hear that you have been diagnosed with PCOS :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS EXCALIBUR!!! I saw ur sig and saw your baby was name Tyler as well, I def fell in love w/ that name wen my DH name him. And Congrats to your little Prince as well, they are so amazing aren't they!

Sorry Zilla ab the PCOS, hope it gets better w/ time.

Detterose: sorry ab your lose.


----------



## Excalibur

Nevergivingup - You're more than welcome :D Tyler sure is a cute and amazing name hehe :blush: Thank you very much, they sure are amazing :cloud9:


----------



## detterose

Excalibur: Thank you :flower: Hopefully we get a rainbow baby in another year or so. I think the wait may kill me!

Nevergivingup: That's what I did haha I was a few days late but convinced it would be negative but the idea of testing was just so fun. You can imagine my shock when it was a BFP!


----------



## Leinzlove

AFM: The :witch: got me... Onto cycle #3, but taking this month off and maybe next. Means no NTNP, but Preventing and WTT! 

Nevergivingup: I wouldn't say you are begging. I've never used anything but the pull out and I haven't gotten a surprise yet. It's been 10 years! I hope you are able to TTC sooner than you think. I've also learned it depends on how many kids you'd like to have... I kind of get sad about #3 because I'm nearly sure its our last. DH would like 4 or 5, but personally I don't see myself able to handle that many. And I'd like all mine close together!

It will happen for you hun! Enjoy the dreaming. I have bad baby fever too. I've gotten a journal (have for all 4). I write in it if DH and I talk about #3, or if I think about them from time to time... then in the 2ww and throughout pregnancy. I also ordered a soft lamb baby stuffed animal and I cuddle it thinking of #3. Seems to help me a lot. (My loss had a Panda Bear, its been such a treasure in my grieving process and forever.) Also my journal too. Even though its far to short.

Detterrose: I love this age to. Except Zoela is going to fast. Needs a nice slow down! :) She is up on all 4s and rocking! Read my message to nevergivingup, some pertains to you! :)

EX: Where is all the juicy details about you?


----------



## zilla

Leinz: I was wondering about the lamb reference in your journal!!!  
GL xxxx


----------



## nevergivingup

Detterose: Now I will be def testing and convincing myself its Negative, maybe I'll be in for a surprise as well!


----------



## Excalibur

Detterose - You're more than welcome :flower: My fingers and toes are tightly crossed for you! :dust:

Leinz - I'm so sorry to hear that the evil witch got you! :growlmad: :hugs: 

There isn't really any juicy gossip on me at the moment, we are WTT as I have too much going on at the moment, I am on anti depressants and also attending Counselling sessions (Cognitive Behavioural Therapy) I wouldn't like to risk getting pregnant whilst on this medication as it can affect baby and it wouldn't be very fair :(


----------



## detterose

Nevergivingup: My fingers will be crossed for you ;) We werent on BC. I thought I knew my cycle well enough to not use it (obviously not lol!) But we also used the withdrawal method. Which funnily enough is how we fell preg with DS! We are just very fertile I guess 0_0


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Detterose!! And yes w/drawal method and still fell pregnant, you are def "Fertile Mirtle!!" Which is an awesome thing!! I'm secretly shooting for twins again next time:haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

Zilla- sorry to hear of your PCOS. I sometimes wonder if this is what is going on with me or has gone with me. How funny Ive been tested for everything and the TWO times Ive been scheduled for a laproscopy Ive fell pregnant! So I had to cancel to appointments which wouldve told me if endometrious/pcos may be an issue. :dohh: dont stress you can still have a healthy pregnancy! 

Excalibur- Hope things get sorted out for you soon. Ive taken antidepressants for years..9 years to be exact. I had to go through a ton just to find some that actually helped. So now for a couple years Ive taken lamictal and its worked great! I stopped taking it during pregnancy though I was told I could (my sister also took antidepressants during three pregnancies and her kids have no issues at all. 12 yo, 6 yo, 1 yo) odd enough during pregnancy was the best feelings Ive had mood wise in my whole life! :wacko: good luck!

We NTNP #2 and seriously didnt have sex at all that month because we were all sick so it was a huge shock I fell pregnant with #2! and we had ttc #1 for 2 years so falling pregnant after 2 months of sex was pretty crazy! We wanted to NTNP then TTC now we are WTT :haha: I think you can get caught in baby fever and not really look at the big picture. This is my OH deal anyways :dohh: in my heart I felt it just wasnt the right time so Ive convinced him we should wait a tad longer. I wanted to not take birth control but Im too scared to accidently fall pregnant, which we would still be happy about but I do want to wait. 

I love our boys age difference even though it wasnt planned that way. But it is hard having two littles especially since my OH is in the military it makes me having to do everything for them as he is always gone at work ect. I kept thinking how on earth will I go grocery shopping with two todders and an infant?? I want to shoot myself taking the boys together now! Our cars wont fit three car seats. Neither boy is potty trained right now. And we have an upcoming move that I REALLY do not want to to do with two toddlers and an infant or while pregnant. Ive moved too much while pregnant :haha: I want to lose more weight and stop adding to the stretched skin! I want to get two vehicles that can fit three littles. I want one boy potty trained and our routine to be a little better. I also want to spend as much one on one time I can with each boy before adding a third. I feel we do a great job with both boys but there is guilt that comes a long with thinking of how it was with #1 and how it just cant be that way with #2. 

Think I got off track :haha: anywho we are going to WTT till January 2015. We will moving to our "permanent" place by permanent I mean a few years instead of 6 months. The boys will be 3 and 2 thus probablly making them 4 and 3 by birth of new baby. They will be in preschool so I can have one on one time at home with an infant. We can buy our new cars and I HOPE by then both boys can be out of diapers :haha: and by gosh I better have lost this last 15 pounds by then :dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

Daddiesgift - Thank you ever so much for your kind, reassuring words, they mean a lot to me. Sorry to hear that you have been through and are still going through what I am going through now, I am currently taking Fluoxetine 40mg. My Doctor said that he doesn't really want to keep upping my dose as there will be more risks of side effects :wacko: 

Sounds like you have everything planned out for your near future, that is great! :thumbup:


----------



## daddiesgift

Its okay really :flower: I had a troubled childhood/teen years which seeing a therapist helped LOADS but after that was over there was still the genetics of depression and the chemical imbalance of depression. I wanted to be happy, I felt something was wrong with me, I was scared Id be like some in my family that had deep issues but its not like that. The medicine helped the things the counciling just couldnt. I would feel down or sad for no reason. Things could be going great but Id just wake up feeling down and hopeless, like nothing could make the light come into my life. Thats how I knew it was more than just some bad experiences. It does suck to take something every day that could cause issues with your body but I had to ask myself do I want to live a long miserable life or a MAYBE shorter happier life? No contest there. And light at the end of the tunnel Im actually on the lowest dose this brand offers now! Ill probably never be able to not take it but its good to know as time goes on things do get better!! 

Sorry pretty passionate about breaking barriers of depression/mental illness. :haha: 

I hope we have it figured out! In my journal is about 10 pages of "should we have a baby? no we wont have a baby! well maybe well just ntnp. Okay we are going to do it. Okay no we arent" :wacko: it changes every week :haha: as of now..no babies!


----------



## kittylady

Hey,

I'm waiting to try till November 2015. I feel like I wouldn't be able to cope with a second at the moment as I had a bout of pnd which I can only describe as a dark period in my life. I am now coping with dd but I feel another child would tip me back over the edge.


----------



## detterose

Nevergivingup: Yes! At least when we are ready for #2 we won't have much problems conceiving haha, I hope!! I bet when we actually try it will probably take us forever! Ohhh I would secretly love twins, but my LO is a handful, and there is only one of him!! LOL


----------



## zilla

daddiesgift - thank you! Hope you're doing good now?? You sound like you are  & read on your sig that you're cloth nappying 2 LOs at the same time .. amazing! I tried but lasted a couple of months before giving in. My washing machine broke and I got too used to using disposables, unfortunately!


Feeling a bit miserable today - I spoke to a family member about PCOS & all they said was that I was going to have to "put it with it and deal with it" and that they brothers and sisters and weren't close so it doesn't matter if LO stays an only child? 
...thanks! :| 

Kittylady: sorry to hear about your PND, I'm glad to hear you're doing well now though :hugs:

detterose: I know what you mean about twins! They look cute in their matching outfits but I don't think I could handle 2 at the same time ... eeeek! Although if I do go for meds to concieve with PCOS as I'm not ovulating, apparently there's a 1/10 chance of multiples, oh gosh.


----------



## nevergivingup

Detterose, I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING, haha!! I don't have a problem concieving, I got pregnant everytime we tried BUT the problem is getting a good sperm baby or either getting my body to hold unto the baby...a living baby that is. I've had 3 m/c's and only 1 baby to show for it In my case I'll take those twins and run with it!! My son was a twin but of course the other one heart stopped beating @ 8wks. But I'm so grateful that God still gave me 1 of them!!

I'm worried once I start trying in Jan 2015 I won't be so lucky. O well Positive Thinking Only right.


----------



## SophL

I've been following this thread a while! I have a 10 month old son and am desperate for number 2 but have to wait until I finish my degree and work for a year. TTC in approx 3 years! Sob! 

On the upside when I have my next baby I'll be able to work part-time :) and can TTC #3 immediately after :D.


----------



## daddiesgift

Zilla- Im doing pretty well besides getting ovarian cysts all the time :wacko: I love cloth diapering. I got into it full time when I found out I was pregnant with #2 disposables were just too expensive! Now I havent bought disposables in ages!! Im a cloth addict :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Daddiesgift - Yeah that is very true, I still have about 14-16 Therapy Sessions left so I am hoping that helps, I need to start thinking more positive about myself though because if I can't help myself, no-one can :( Depression is a horrible thing to have to deal with, messes with our emotions so much! I'm hoping the combined medication and therapy will do me some good. I think I would rather live a shorter, happier life to be honest! 

Kittylady - Sorry to hear about your PND :hugs: 

SophL - Welcome to the thread :hi:


----------



## detterose

Nevergivingup: So sorry for your losses. It is hard. But thank The Lord for your beautiful boy, I know I do. I certainly hope we have no future problems!! I can't wait to actually try!! Getting OH on board is another issue lol, he is quite content with just one.


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Detterose!!! I def hope next time will go smoothly being that we have to wait. Hey my DH is content w/ our one at the moment as well I don't c how bc I'm doing all the work well as far as I suppose o do. 

I'm with you, I'm ready to try too!! 2015 seems so long away...my baby will be going on two AND by time my baby gets here he'll be going on 3. I guess that isn't to bad.


----------



## WantsALittle1

SophL - welcome!

detterose - may I suggest telling DH that the difference between having 1 kid and 2 kids is MUCH smaller than the differencr between 1 kid and 0 kids--you guys have already done the hard part! :)

Nevergivingup - I hope you get lucky with the pull-out method (I always wished for it too, haha!) and that school is going well. I just graduated last summer and it was such a relief to be DONE!

Ex - so sorry you are battling depression honey. I fought depression and anxiety for years, and have tried every med on the planet. I was on 4 at a time once. I hope meds work for you, but truthfully the best therapy for me was cycling. I was able to go off meds totally when I was riding every day, and my mood and sleep issues resolved completely. Is that a possibility for you? I don't exercise much anymore an they have returned, but something about being out in the air just sets everything straight for me. Do you journal at all? Do you have a creative outlet? xoxo

I also hope babydreams, leinz, zilla, melfy, and all the other darlings from this thread are doing okay! xoxo


----------



## detterose

Nevergivingup: Haha always the way hey. I do all the hard work with my LO as well. I have only been on the pill for a week now and already want to just chuck the damn thing in the bin! It has made me so hormonal and bloated, I may as well be pregnant! At least I know it would be worth it in the end, but the pill, there is no good end result! Just a whole bunch of hormones lol!

Wantsalittle1: Haha soooo very true. Unfortunately he has a good argument at the moment, we are living in a small unit which barely has enough space for our one LO to run around in once he's old enough let alone 2. And I am only working 2 days a week, enough to help pay our bills. So financially, a second baby isn't anywhere in our near future :cry:


----------



## zilla

Hi girls, 

how are you all??? 

Had more bloods last week - SHBG/progesterone - all normal.
LH/TSH/FSH/Prolactin were all normal too ... 
so the only symptom of PCOS is anovulation & the cysts.
no excess hair, or weight, or acne ... nothing.

Not sure if it's PCO and maybe the anovulation is caused by something else? 

Been told by the GP to see if anything happens between now and November, and if we're not pregnant, he will refer me to a Gynaecologist for fertility treatment. 

How is everyone?
This heat is a killer! x


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla, seriously! I'm in Houston and it's awful here--nearly 99F (37.2C) every day! 

That's great that your hormones are all normal. This may sound stupid, but can PCOS be temporary? Is there any chance that this is just a short bout of PCOS and that your cycles will become regular/ovulatory in the future and you can return to a normal menstruation pattern?

detter: that's a bummer, I'm so sorry to hear that. Are you guys working toward a bigger place anytime in the future or do you see the financial situation changing soon?


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> Zilla, seriously! I'm in Houston and it's awful here--nearly 99F (37.2C) every day!
> 
> That's great that your hormones are all normal. This may sound stupid, but can PCOS be temporary? Is there any chance that this is just a short bout of PCOS and that your cycles will become regular/ovulatory in the future and you can return to a normal menstruation pattern?
> 
> detter: that's a bummer, I'm so sorry to hear that. Are you guys working toward a bigger place anytime in the future or do you see the financial situation changing soon?

Woahh, and I was complaining here that it's 33c! :haha:
I don't think that's a stupid question at all!! 
I've had a look on the internet and found this: 

"Many cases of PCOS are temporary. More specifically, many cases of so-called PCOS that we see in our clinic can more accurately be described as post-Pill syndrome. Your doctor will not tell you this, but it is a medically recognised fact that it can take up to 2 years for normal ovulation to resume after stopping the Pill."

as the pill and pregnancy are very similar (ish, doesn't the pill mimic pregnancy to prevent ovulation?) maybe that's sort of what I'm having after giving birth? It's really odd that I've got no other symptoms at all.x


----------



## WantsALittle1

If I remember correctly, you didn't have the anovulatory/irregular cycles when trying for your LO, right?


----------



## detterose

WantsALittle1: We are moving to a bigger place probably end of the year. Financially though, unless we really start to struggle money wise I want to continue only working 2 days a week as I get to spend time with LO more that way. He is only 6 months so I am really not keen on doing anything more then 2 days, I would hate to miss out on anything, you know? Once he is a bit older, I will do a few more days a week, but for now I am enjoying the 2 day break where I get to be a grown up talking to adults and then spending the remaining 5 playing with my baby :D


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> If I remember correctly, you didn't have the anovulatory/irregular cycles when trying for your LO, right?

Nope, never had any problems with my cycle until now! Although I was on the pill quite a lot which might have masked it. but I fell pregnant with LO 6 weeks after coming off the pill. x


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - Thank you, Depression and Anxiety is an awful thing to have, my Doctor won't up my meds though as he is frightened that they will give me side effects, he said to just carry on with what I am taking and see if my CBT (Cognitive Behavioural Therapy) helps also. Wow, 4 meds at a time! I sadly don't own a bike so can't cycle, don't think I would have the confidence to go out cycling at the moment anyway :( I'm glad to hear that cycling helped you to get over it though, that's great! The only Journal I have is my Parenting Journal, I did enjoy my Arts and Crafts but at the moment, I'm finding it very hard to concentrate on them and if I do get to do something, I feel like a failure because I mess it up :nope: It seems to be one thing after another at the moment though, I told my Doctor about a problem that I had been dealing with since as long as I can remember, I am now booked in to see the Nurse and have my bloods taken to check my hormone levels as he thinks that I may have PCOS, depending on the blood test results, he might have to send me for an ultrasound scan to check my ovaries, I have regular cycles though each month :wacko: xx

Zilla - So glad to hear that your hormones are normal, that's great xx


----------



## WantsALittle1

Ex -- CBT is supposed to be really good! I hope it works for you. Have you ever read Feeling Good by Burns? That book was a life-changer for me. It really was. I couldn't put it down, and I couldn't part with the message once I was finished with it. The main gist of the book is that thoughts lead to emotions, and not the other way around. How we appraise the things that happen to us determines how we feel about them. When we change what we think, the emotions follow. It really did set me free from my thinking patterns, which had become very bleak. I hope you have some relief--it is so great once you get to the other side of depression, and I KNOW you'll get there girl! It sounds like some of this might also be hormonal--do you think so?


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - I hope so, it's still early days for me though so hopefully by the end of my sessions, I will feel a lot better! I can't say I have read that no, sounds like it is a very good read though, I might have to look into getting that book! Yeah I think it could be down to hormones too hun, I guess we will soon find out once I have my blood tests. Thank you very much, I am determined to beat this! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thought I would poke my nose in here to say I'm Pregnant. It took 4 cycles, so not to long at all.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Already told you this in your journal, but deepest congrats Leinz!


----------



## zilla

Congratulations :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla, how are things going for you love?


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower: :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Very early miscarriage at 4+5. Ouch!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: <3


----------



## zilla

Leinz - I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:

Ex - did you find out about PCOS? Hope all is ok with you.

Wantsalittle1 - It's going ok. (ish).
Almost at 11 months PP & have only had one provera induced AF & had a natural AF a few weeks ago but then had random spotting, which makes it almost CD40. So no idea if my cycles are settling down or if the AF/spotting was a one off. 
Almost at 8 months of TTC now .. because of PCOS my GP wanted to see me in November if nothing had happened so he could refer us but I don't think I can face it right now to be honest. 
OHs sister announced yesterday that she's pregnant, so that stung a little bit. 
Even when you have sex at the right time of the month & you're ovulating .. each cycle gives only 25% chance of pregnancy. So what chance is there when I've O'd (I think) once in 10 months! 

How are you??? x


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla what a bummer. I'm so sorry about the difficult news of OH's sister getting pregnant and about how wacky your cycles are behaving. My cousin had a surprise pregnancy while on the pill when she was 19 years old and assumed that further children would be easy to conceive. Little did she know that she had an arduous journey ahead of her, as her next kiddo did not come quickly. That is when she got her PCOS diagnosis. Her 3rd took 2 years and her 4th took 4 years. Her shortest TTC period, for her second son, was 9 months. What made things go more quickly for her was Clomid, trigger shots, and IUI, so I don't know if you're open to these options though you did mention that you could get a referral in November...

I know it must be hard to think about going down that road but with PCOS it may be necessary to face the frustrations of assisted conception. I can't remember if I mentioned it before but could you ask your doctor about Vitex? It's supposed to help regulate cycles and ovulation. 

One more anecdote about my cousin with PCOS. After 4 years of trying for her 4th with all kinds of meds, etc., she had a family Disneyland trip scheduled. Tired of the nausea and fatigue from the drugs, she stopped taking them and went on rollercoasters, ate junk food and did all the bad stuff, and only BDed once. Her daughter popped out 37 weeks later :)


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies :flower:. Don't mean to crash your thread but I may be nipping in and out of here ever so often as it refers to me :). 

My DD is 11 months old, she's a star :cloud9:. Me and husband thinking of waiting till end of 2014/beg 2015 till we try for #2. It however took us 2 years to conceive Reimi (an had two losses in that time) so not sure what im walking into with the next TTC. 

Just wanted to say Hi, and wish you all the best with your TTC :thumbup:

*Sorry for your early loss Leinz :hugs:* 

xx


----------



## WantsALittle1

Welcome, Inoue! I was WTT when I joined this thread, but thinking about TTC made me quickly upgrade to NTNP, which for me meant I was basically trying. Haha. We had a misdiagnosed chemical that turned into a sticky bean, so we are grateful for that. 

I think being in a community of ladies who think and talk about babies all the time tends to accelerate us toward TTCing. I tried so hard to stay WTT but really didn't last for long! :)

Sorry for your two losses and the long TTC journey you had. I hope next time around, it is quick!


----------



## Inoue

^^ Thank you for the warm welcome :)

Yeh, I can kind of see this thread will speed up my TTC date :haha:. I must however stay strong and wait till Reimi is over 2, I don't think I could manage if the spacing was any closer. 

Guess I can keep following you guys and cheer you on from the side lines :happydance:

xx


----------



## WantsALittle1

I will tell you that it is very hard to be 2nd trimester pregnant with a young toddler. I throw my back out every couple of days, and the internet tells you that as a pregnant woman you should "make sure you get lots of rest!" Haha. I'm 26 weeks and I had contractions and lost part of my mucus plug last night after lifting DD for a dance. My body simply cannot handle this! 

I think you're wise to wait a little bit, especially if you tend to have rough pregnancies like I do :)


----------



## Inoue

Oh my! I always wonder how they say "get plenty of rest" when you have a toddler to keep entertained :wacko:. Our pregnancies sound right on track, I lost part of my mucus plug with Reimi at that gestation, I was freaking out but hospital couldn't care less :haha: I did reach term +1 just to give you the positive side :winkwink:. x


----------



## WantsALittle1

Oooh that helps a lot for me to know! I was freaking out about the plug (seeing my OB tomorrow about it) because having one preemie is enough for me for this entire lifetime. I want to be able to leave the hospital with a baby in my arms this time around!


----------



## Inoue

Oh heck, no you defiantly don't want another preemie, not that I've experienced it before but I couldn't imagine leaving LO in hospital while they 'expect' you to get on with normal life. Hope the OB puts your mind at ease tomorrow - all the best :hugs: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - I did get tested for PCOS but my results all came back normal. 

I'm sorry to hear about your OH's Sisters news, I know how horrible it must feel for you :hugs: <3 

Inoue - Welcome to the thread :wave:


----------



## Biotechick829

Hi ladies! :wave:

I know this thread has been going for awhile but it caught my eye. DH and I have a beautiful 4.5 month old baby girl and are planning on trying for another baby after next summer. My concerns are that I have PCOS (our little girl is a clomid baby) and that I plan on BF'ing until June when she's 1 year. I'm worried my body will be out of whack for awhile after BF'ing. We're using barrier methods for the time being, but I also chart and no sign of ovulation (though I know that's expected with BF'ing).

Anybody have any experiences they'd like to share?;)


----------



## Inoue

*Wants a little 1* ~ how did you get on with the OB? Everything ok? :/

Welcome to the thread *Biotechchick*! :happydance:. Im a new peep here aswel, but welcome all the same :D. No experience with PCOS so unable to help im afraid, hopefully someone else can help you. 

Thanks for the warm welcome *Excalibur* :)

xx


----------



## WantsALittle1

Inoue: Everything went well. OB approved my plan to do a C-section if LO is more than 8 lb, and to try for the VBAC if he comes out naturally (I can't be induced) and is less than 8 lb. She said the mucus plug will re-generate, but she's pretty sure that's what it was. Unfortunately nothing further can be done about the back and leg pain, but she said there may be hope of bring LO out between 37-39 weeks because of his size and because of my anxiety about cord issues after what happened to DD. So there is some hope!

Biotechick: Welcome! I don't have any personal experience with PCOS, but my cousin has struggled with it for years. She has four beautiful kiddos but each one took quite some time to conceive. She has been BFing her daughter for 20 months now, with no sign of AF. She only BFs a few times a day, but still hasn't returned to her (semi) regular ovulation patterns. Have you heard of Vitex?


----------



## Inoue

Glad that everything went ok (as much as it could of anyway). How much did your DD weigh? If your lad is a fair size now then maybe over 8lbs is possible. Do you have a preference for either option or you happy to just go with the flow? x


----------



## Excalibur

Inoue - You're more than welcome :D


----------



## WantsALittle1

Inoue: DD was 4lb 3oz at 31+3, which is large for that gestational age. LO is 93rd percentile weight, which puts him on track to be 10+ lbs, just like his daddy and uncle were :) 

Ex: Though people count it at different times, I noticed you're pretty much 2nd tri! Congratulations! (I count 2nd tri at 13.33 weeks = 13w2.5d)


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - Thank you ever so much! Happy 27 weeks to you too :happydance: I count 13 weeks as the 2nd Tri so in my eyes, I'm already there hehe :blush:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay! You totally are. A mom's definition of trimester changeovers completely trumps anyone else's definitions haha :)


----------



## zilla

Off to the GP today - he said to go back End of Oct/early Nov. 
Wonder what'll be in store now. 



Hopefully Clomid will be something that they're willing to give me a go with. 

Ordered some ICs online that arrived this morning - obv as my cycles are irregular I test occasionally just to see as I won't be "late" ... surprise surprise, BFN.

I hope all is well with you?? Not long till Xmas! 
I've been a massive kid & have completely decked my house out with Halloween stuff. Don't usually do it but I'm so excited this year for it to be LOs first. 
His little friend is coming round for Scooby Doo, pumpkin carving and festive treats:devil:


----------



## WantsALittle1

That's wonderful about Halloween and all the cheer you've surrounded yourself with, but not so wonderful about SIL. I take it she is aware that you are facing fertility challenges? If so, that is very insensitive to be texting you about her pregnancy symptoms. I guess some people are not aware of how deeply it can affect a person with fertility issues to hear of a pregnancy when they've been trying, but some people are definitely aware and can't resist their urge to brag. Can you give her a little wake-up call and tell her that it really hurts to hear about PG symptoms right now? Or at least give her a particularly heart-wrenching story of a recent test you took and how disappointed you were when it was BFN, and like... hope she takes a hint?


----------



## zilla

Went to the doctors .. and it'll be another 4-5 months before referral (so probably another 5-6 months before we're seen and another 6-7 months until we would get Clomid if they give us it) ...
They're putting me on the pill for 3 months to try and kick start my system????!!!! Which I don't know if it'll work as Provera does pretty much the same thing and didn't work for me. 
Then they want to try Metformin for a couple of months before referring me. 
The doctor actually told me that the fertility clinic won't be that inclined to help as we've already got DS1.
xx


----------



## WantsALittle1

Ugh, how frustrating. You may have to be really, really blunt with her. Or maybe stop responding to her baby-related texts? 

I can't believe they are putting you on the pill. That seems like the FURTHEST thing from a solution, and IMO it will just make it that much harder to conceive. Even among women who don't have PCOS, it can be 6 months after coming off the pill before they can conceive! 

What about Vitex? It's natural and supposed to help make things more regular. I've never taken it but have read forum posts about it. A friend of mine took it post-conception (no trouble conceiving, but trouble sustaining pregnancies) after suffering 2 m/c and went on to have a healthy baby girl. It is supposed to be a natural progesterone regulator that helps luteal phase defects and overall hormone levels.

https://europepmc.org/abstract/MED/8369008/reload=0;jsessionid=WjOTa1ylkyg5dPbs5y6z.48
https://www.mypcos.info/1/treatments/natural/vitex/


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> I can't believe they are putting you on the pill. That seems like the FURTHEST thing from a solution, and IMO it will just make it that much harder to conceive. Even among women who don't have PCOS, it can be 6 months after coming off the pill before they can conceive!
> 
> What about Vitex? It's natural and supposed to help make things more regular. I've never taken it but have read forum posts about it. A friend of mine took it post-conception (no trouble conceiving, but trouble sustaining pregnancies) after suffering 2 m/c and went on to have a healthy baby girl. It is supposed to be a natural progesterone regulator that helps luteal phase defects and overall hormone levels.
> 
> https://europepmc.org/abstract/MED/8369008/reload=0;jsessionid=WjOTa1ylkyg5dPbs5y6z.48
> https://www.mypcos.info/1/treatments/natural/vitex/



That's what I thought. Am I still classed as "TTC" if I'm on the pill with the aim of it getting me pregnant at the end..? I don't understand it. It's annoying too that I know now that I'm not going to have a "little surprise" in the next few months. Which was really unlikely anyway, but still ... I can fantasize, right?

I'll have a read into Vitex, thanks 
Been reading about Metformin and according to studies, it is little more effective than a placebo. 
Plus it's generally prescribed to those with PCOS with a BMI of 25+, mine is 21, so I haven't got a clue!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ah hun, Zilla... I hope it happens for you soon and you won't need a referral. How insensitive of your sister. :hugs:


----------



## zilla

ladiess...!
I got a little surprise! (actually, let's call that "LITTLE SHOCK"!!!)
somehow, even after BDing twice this "cycle", (50 day long cycle too) ... 
As I don't come on, I test every few weeks anyway so when my ICs arrived this week I got a faint BFP but didn't get too excited as I've had false positives on them before. 
Did 2 more this morning & a darker line appeared,did a FRER & BFP! Then did a CBD which gave 1-2 so I'm around 3-4 weeks! 
In complete and utter shock!
but v. happy too. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - YAY Congratulations!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## zilla

Thank you :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla, oh my gosh, congratulations on your :bfp:!!!! Now you can tell 'em to put those birth control pills where the sun don't shine :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay!!! Congrats Zilla! That is wonderful and amazing! Have a H&H 9 months! :wohoo:


----------



## Inoue

Wow!!!! Congrats Zilla! Didn't expect that from your posts one page back :haha:. So pleased for you, happy & healthy 9 months :happydance:

xxx


----------



## zilla

early MC here unfortunately.
Hopefully though I should be able to try again in a few months, at least I know now that it's possible ... x


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla, I am so sorry, how horrible. After all you've been through sweetie. <3 <3 <3

Are you going to do what your doctor suggested with the BC pills and all that, or is this evidence enough for him/her to allow you to continue with what you've been doing?

Just wanted to note that my friend who took the Vitex had recurrent early m/c with low progesterone measurements and Vitex seemed to help with the PG that finally stuck. I know many hormones can be affected by PCOS and that my cousin had to take progesterone too to get her beans to stick. I know it's still so soon but wanted to put that out there as food for thought.

Much love darling.


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - I am so sorry to hear of your loss, thinking of you hunni :hugs: <3


----------



## girlnboots

Hope you don't mind me popping in!

Sorry, Zilla :-( but If it helps at all, I ttc for 3 crazy-cycled years with no luck, went on BCP for 2 months, and got my bfp the first cycle. So it's not too crazy of an idea!

Ok, I'll scoot on my way now


----------



## Leinzlove

Zilla: Ahhh hun! I hate hearing this. :hugs: I don't know how you can wait. I surely can't. Having joy and then it being gone just sucks. I'm sorry.


----------



## Inoue

Zilla - im so sorry sweetie :cry:. 

I was the same as *girl in boots*. I had two m/c's, then went on the pill for 2 cycles, then stopped and got preg the month later (resulted in DD). I don't really know how it works doing that, it seems like your taking a step backwards but it worked for me :wacko:. 

xx


----------



## WantsALittle1

How is everyone doing? xo


----------



## Leinzlove

Wantsalittle1: Almost time for your son to arrive! :) Eeeeek!

AFM: Newly pregnant!


----------



## Inoue

Congrats Leinzlove!! :happydance:. H&H 9 months to you xxxx

Not long now wantsAlittle1 - 6 weeks and counting! Cant believe how quick this last trimester has gone :wacko:

AFM, our TTC date has been moved from Nov '14 to May '15. We've decided to travel to Tokyo in April '15 with our DD, get that out of the way before we concentrate on having #2. I am looking forward to both events though :D.

xx


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - I'm not too bad thank you, how are you? :D

Happy 34 weeks :happydance:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinz: I know, it's so close yet feels so far away! Can't wait for this to be over frankly so I can have little man in my arms and snuggle him night and day :) You know I've been stalking your testing and journal threads but I'll congratulate you again. Never can congratulate enough when it comes to a new pregnancy, right? Can't wait to see some u/s pics of Giraffe!

Inoue: Yes it has gone by so quickly--the whole pregnancy really. I think it's 100% because I have a toddler to chase around, and that really helps make days disappear into oblivion. I feel like it was just yesterday that I went for my 20-week scan! 

Ooo a trip to Tokyo sounds fun and it doesn't seem like you're bummed about the TTC date pushing back a little bit? Are you from Japan or just going on a vacation? I've never been there but hope that I will be able to some day!

Ex: Doing well, just eager to be at the end! C-section date is 5 weeks 1 day away, but hoping LO decides he wants to come out sooner so that I can try a VBAC. If he comes between 37-37+4 I get to try a VBAC. Otherwise if he comes after 37+4 I have to have a C-section because I have polyhydramnios and he is 90th percentile weight :( Congrats on 20 weeks! Did you have a scan, or are there any pictures of LO? And did you find out gender?


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - Glad to hear that you are doing well. I will keep everything crossed for you that you get to try a VBAC. Hopefully he will come before 37+4. Thank you, We have our 20 weeks scan on the 23rd December so we will hopefully be finding out the Gender then if baby doesn't have their legs crossed.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Ex: Awesome! Did you get a nuchal scan done and by chance did you post pics in the gender prediction forum? Nub theory was correct in both of my pregnancies, so if you have a nub photo anywhere I'd love to take a look! <3


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - Yeah we had the Nuchal Scan at 12 weeks, not sure wether you can see the Nub or not though, I did post pictures in my Parenting Journal but I couldn't tell you what page! I didn't post pictures in the Gender Prediction Forum no, I would love for someone to guess the Gender for me though ;)


----------



## Inoue

WantsALittle1 said:


> Inoue: Yes it has gone by so quickly--the whole pregnancy really. I think it's 100% because I have a toddler to chase around, and that really helps make days disappear into oblivion. I feel like it was just yesterday that I went for my 20-week scan!
> 
> Ooo a trip to Tokyo sounds fun and it doesn't seem like you're bummed about the TTC date pushing back a little bit? Are you from Japan or just going on a vacation? I've never been there but hope that I will be able to some day!

I've heard most people say the second pregnancy goes much quicker because of #1 running riot :haha:. We and hubby both from UK, we go there for holidays, long flight but its worth it :). OH is currently looking for another job with better hours so if that comes forward, then we may have to re-think things. 

Incase im not online before the 25th, I hope you all have a lovely Christmas :hugs: xxx


----------



## zilla

wantsalittle1: I can't believe that's gone so fast! You must be so super excited :) ee x Do you have any names planned?

Leinz: Sorry to read about your loss, sending positive thoughts your way! :hugs: 
I hope you're doing okay. 

Inoue: Tokyo sounds amazing! I'm super jealous! 

Ex:hope all is well with you and bump xxx

-

LO was 1 last week! And had a cake smash shoot which was super cute. He also had a party with all his little friends and had a lovely time, despite putting the candle on his cake out with his hand :| 
He also took 5 steps this week and met Santa today, he's keeping me very busy! So excited for Christmas.

HAVE A LOVELY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE x


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla, missed you! It's so great to hear from you!

We are naming our son Alexander James. The first name is after a dear friend of mine who was a musician, artist, and beautiful free spirit and passed away too young. The second name (which is what little man will actually be called) is after the lead singer of Tool :) 

We're Toolheads, haha!

Happy Birthday to your LO! 1 year, yay, but ouch about the candle trick :( And 5 steps, that is so so exciting hon! How did the Santa meeting go? We didn't try it this year, but my sister sent me the funniest picture of my little nephew PETRIFIED, sitting on Santa's lap. Hope it wasn't like that for your LO!

xoxo


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - Everything is great over here thank you! Had our Gender scan today and we are having another little Prince, Jayden George :blue: Hope you are well? :) 

Happy belated 1st Birthday to your LO, Tyler was also 1 on the 19th December. Yay for your LO taking 5 steps, you must be so proud!

WantsALittle1 - Lovely name choice! :D

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas <3


----------



## WantsALittle1

Ex, congrats on your :blue: bump!


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - Thank you ever so much! :D


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> Zilla, missed you! It's so great to hear from you!
> 
> We are naming our son Alexander James. The first name is after a dear friend of mine who was a musician, artist, and beautiful free spirit and passed away too young. The second name (which is what little man will actually be called) is after the lead singer of Tool :)
> 
> We're Toolheads, haha!
> 
> Happy Birthday to your LO! 1 year, yay, but ouch about the candle trick :( And 5 steps, that is so so exciting hon! How did the Santa meeting go? We didn't try it this year, but my sister sent me the funniest picture of my little nephew PETRIFIED, sitting on Santa's lap. Hope it wasn't like that for your LO!
> 
> xoxo

Hello x aw thanks I missed all you guys too! 
I love the name :) 
Sorry to hear about your friend x although naming a child after someone is definately one of the best ways to honour their memory!
Bless him. Santa went well, although "Santa" was a very skinny female dressed up so the pic isn't that great, haha! But it went well, I welled up a little when he was getting a cuddle! Must be getting soft in my old age!

Did you have a lovely Christmas??? My living room now looks like a small branch of Hamleys, it's ridiculous. Although LO has been kept very occupied and happy! 




Excalibur said:


> Zilla - Everything is great over here thank you! Had our Gender scan today and we are having another little Prince, Jayden George :blue: Hope you are well? :)
> 
> Happy belated 1st Birthday to your LO, Tyler was also 1 on the 19th December. Yay for your LO taking 5 steps, you must be so proud!
> 
> WantsALittle1 - Lovely name choice! :D
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas <3

 
wooo! That's so exciting, what a wonderful Christmas present! We're all good thanks except I have a rotten cold and am off sale shopping in the morning, should be fun! Although I have vouchers to spend to get an outfit for NYE so very happy :) How is your pregnancy going? It seems to have flown by! 

Did you have a lovely Christmas?


Hope everyone is enjoying the festive season :flower::xmas16::xmas23::xmas9::xmas6::xmas12:


----------



## WantsALittle1

zilla said:


> Hello x aw thanks I missed all you guys too!
> I love the name :)
> Sorry to hear about your friend x although naming a child after someone is definately one of the best ways to honour their memory!
> Bless him. Santa went well, although "Santa" was a very skinny female dressed up so the pic isn't that great, haha! But it went well, I welled up a little when he was getting a cuddle! Must be getting soft in my old age!
> 
> Did you have a lovely Christmas??? My living room now looks like a small branch of Hamleys, it's ridiculous. Although LO has been kept very occupied and happy!

Yes, we hope that Alex's spirit lives on in our son! 

That is hilarious about Santa a lady Santa, never seen that! And I can understand getting teary--the Santa picture is one of those milestones that you sorta dream about when you imagine your children, so when it actually happens it is definitely an emotional moment.

Our Christmas was indeed lovely, lots of presents for AJ so she is also very occupied and happy. I wonder how long it will take for our kiddos to become bored of this flood of toys Probably just in time for birthdays, so they can get flooded with toys again :)

Happy New Year darling--I hope your family is doing something special. 

hug hug hug


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - It sure was a lovely Christmas present. Glad to hear that you are all ok but sorry to hear about your cold, hope you feel better soon! I'm just getting over a cold myself. Hope you have fun shopping tomorrow and you manage to find an outfit for NYE :D

We had a great Christmas thank you, although I think it will be better next year when Tyler is a little older and understands more. Did you have a good Christmas? :D

Pregnancy is going great thank you, it sure is flying by, can't believe I am 22 weeks already! :shock:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Excalibur said:


> Zilla - It sure was a lovely Christmas present. Glad to hear that you are all ok but sorry to hear about your cold, hope you feel better soon! I'm just getting over a cold myself. Hope you have fun shopping tomorrow and you manage to find an outfit for NYE :D
> 
> We had a great Christmas thank you, although I think it will be better next year when Tyler is a little older and understands more. Did you have a good Christmas? :D
> 
> Pregnancy is going great thank you, it sure is flying by, can't believe I am 22 weeks already! :shock:

Wow less than 2 weeks til V-day Ex! Yayyyy!


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> Yes, we hope that Alex's spirit lives on in our son!
> 
> That is hilarious about Santa a lady Santa, never seen that! And I can understand getting teary--the Santa picture is one of those milestones that you sorta dream about when you imagine your children, so when it actually happens it is definitely an emotional moment.
> 
> Our Christmas was indeed lovely, lots of presents for AJ so she is also very occupied and happy. I wonder how long it will take for our kiddos to become bored of this flood of toys Probably just in time for birthdays, so they can get flooded with toys again :)
> 
> Happy New Year darling--I hope your family is doing something special.
> 
> hug hug hug

Glad to hear you had a lovely day!! 
Oh gosh, I hope LO doesn't get bored any time soon! 
Happy new year! Me and OH are going for a night out together, as FXd we will be pregnant/have a small baba for the next NYE. Well, that's what I'm hoping anyway! 




Excalibur said:


> Zilla - It sure was a lovely Christmas present. Glad to hear that you are all ok but sorry to hear about your cold, hope you feel better soon! I'm just getting over a cold myself. Hope you have fun shopping tomorrow and you manage to find an outfit for NYE :D
> 
> We had a great Christmas thank you, although I think it will be better next year when Tyler is a little older and understands more. Did you have a good Christmas? :D
> 
> Pregnancy is going great thank you, it sure is flying by, can't believe I am 22 weeks already! :shock:

Glad your cold is clearing! Christmas was lovely thank you! We went to my OHs Dads for the day and had a great big family Christmas. I lost my Mum 2 weeks before Christmas when I was 17 and was never close to my Dad (he died 10 months later) so I spent a good few years hating Christmas and everything to do with it, but now I have a little family of my own, it really is the best time ever. 
Currently watching OH trying to pack away LOs new toys that keep going off and singing/playing music at him, lol :haha: 


Does anyone know if being ill in bed and probably a little dehydrated can affect the result of an OPK? Had a + today (it's on another thread if you want to take a peek!), but not sure if it's because I'm ill. x


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - Yay! :happydance:

Zilla - Thank you, I hate having a cold! Glad to hear that you had a lovely Christmas. I'm really sorry to hear about your Mum and Dad :hugs: Haha I know that feeling very well! Have to turn the toys off quickly :haha:

I'm sorry but I'm not sure about the OPK and being ill, hope someone can help you though :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Zilla: I'd say BD! BD! BD! 

Wantsalittleone: AWWWWEEEE Alexander! :)

Ex: Love the name Jayden! I know one in RL! :)

AFM: I'm loving all the blue in this thread! :) x


----------



## WantsALittle1

zilla said:


> Does anyone know if being ill in bed and probably a little dehydrated can affect the result of an OPK? Had a + today (it's on another thread if you want to take a peek!), but not sure if it's because I'm ill. x

Zilla from what I can tell from some cursory Googling, the illness would not affect the result but the dehydration might. In order for illness to affect the LH amount in your blood, you'd have to have some sort of illness that was messing with your pituitary gland, or be taking some kind of medication that can cause LH surges (like Clomid). A cold/flu shouldn't affect your pituitary.

Dehydration, however, would tend to concentrate your urine and may make it appear as though the LH amount is higher than it actually is. This dilution/concentration effect is why (I assume) they advise that you don't drink large amounts of fluids before taking the test :)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Aww thank you very much :D I don't hear the name Jayden very often around here :)


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hello lovely ladies! Must find time to catch up with all your news. It looks like it had been a busy Christmas all round. We're still in the NTNP boat but yet to see AF since DD was born over a year ago. Guess it wasn't meant to be just yet. Right going to put the kettle on and read! xxx


----------



## sweetmere

I haven't been on in ages!! Congratulations to all of the newly pregnant mamas. We are still WTT...hubby has decided he isn't "sure" he wants another anytime soon. He would wait 3-4 years if I let him. I am hoping we are at least TTC within one year :)


----------



## kintenda

Hi :) my little one is 9 months and we will be TTC from September, though I am still breastfeeding and my period is AWOL, so hopefully it'll come back by then! Before I had a child I wanted bigger gaps between babies, then I realised how awesome it is! Plus it took us a while to get pregnant last time as I have PCOS. I know that the time between now and September will fly by. First time around WTT just dragged on, but life is so busy now...


----------



## WantsALittle1

Welcome, kintenda! 

Totally agree that things seem to fly by when you've got a kiddo already! Weeks seem to disappear without a trace, as compared to a first pregnancy, which draggggggssss...


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies! I'd like to join this thread, I'm wtt and have a two year old daughter and a two almost three week old little boy...with one loss in between them at 12 weeks.

Hubby and I would like to try for another next Christmas. Loving being a mummy of two, my daughter is so sweet and loving to her little brother. I'm EBF so I'd like to wit the twelve months before we start trying so my spoky doesn't dry up, when I fell pregnant before this pregnancy (dd was almost 6 months) my supply dried up almost immediately. I'd also like to shift about 25lbs and get back into decent shape. 

Ds is a lovely, calm baby, just like dd was...they both are so similar. We love the age gap of two years so far. There's actually two years and one week between them...we hope for a similar if slightly less of agap between the next baby and our ds.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Welcome Sweedot and congratulations on your new arrival! My supply also disappeared as soon as I got pregnant with this little guy (I was 9 months PP) so I can understand wanting to wait the full year to be safe. 

It was really sad, but frankly I was happy to let my dry-up happen because I was scared somehow that continuing to pump while pregnant would cause contractions that would make me m/c. I know that's a silly worry but I was pretty scared :/


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Sweetdot! :)


----------



## zilla

Congrats Sweedot! 

hope you're all well ...
, what's new with everyone? :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

zilla said:


> Congrats Sweedot!
> 
> hope you're all well ...
> , what's new with everyone? :)

Hi Zilla, hope you're well too!

Well I went in today for my NST and had loads of long (2-3 minutes EACH!) contractions, but LO was responding well to them. I'm 50% effaced and 1 cm and my OB could touch baby's scalp. 5 days ago I was 0% effaced and only a fingertip dilated at the cervical opening. Hoping that labor starts soon, because this irritable uterus thing is torture. I spend 6-8 hours a day contracting painfully (no painkiller will touch it) and these awful contractions have been producing virtually no cervical change. It's been going on since 34+3 so I'm hoping that since things have finally begun to change, the end of the daily pain in sight. 

Sending frosty love to everyone from Texas--it's been in the upper 20s here for the last 3 days. I know that's nothing compared to the cold that some of you must be enduring, but it's been quite unpleasant as it's SUPER dry and windy too!


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> zilla said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sweedot!
> 
> hope you're all well ...
> , what's new with everyone? :)
> 
> Hi Zilla, hope you're well too!
> 
> Well I went in today for my NST and had loads of long (2-3 minutes EACH!) contractions, but LO was responding well to them. I'm 50% effaced and 1 cm and my OB could touch baby's scalp. 5 days ago I was 0% effaced and only a fingertip dilated at the cervical opening. Hoping that labor starts soon, because this irritable uterus thing is torture. I spend 6-8 hours a day contracting painfully (no painkiller will touch it) and these awful contractions have been producing virtually no cervical change. It's been going on since 34+3 so I'm hoping that since things have finally begun to change, the end of the daily pain in sight.
> 
> Sending frosty love to everyone from Texas--it's been in the upper 20s here for the last 3 days. I know that's nothing compared to the cold that some of you must be enduring, but it's been quite unpleasant as it's SUPER dry and windy too!Click to expand...


That's good that LO responded well! - Hopefully you'll be meeting LO#2 very very soon, eee I'm so excited for you! They don't do that here in the UK, I had to google what it was! x

It's supposed to snow here next week, it's been so rainy this week - we've got a drainage ditch opposite our house and it's flooded so much that we now have ducks living outside - they're so noisy though lol! 

As for me ... haven't got a clue what's been going on. 
Haven't had ANYTHING since CP in November, thought I had a +OPK 10 days ago but I'm not 100%, thought I had a +HPT last Friday (but then I had 3BFNs that day and 1BFN the day after, first + test was an IC and tested a couple hours later with FRER and it was BFN so think the IC had a dye run or something...) 

But then yesterday I thought I was getting AF ... had weird pinky/brown CM for like a couple hours ... could only see it when I checked my CM & not on the TP or anything, but then this morning there's nothing there?? 
So no idea what that could have been. Maybe the +OPK was accurate & it's IB?
Has anyone had IB?


----------



## Sweedot

Well. I'm three weeks pp now and suffering horribly with haemorrhoids...blah...they re terrible and I am always a,aged that they only ever come up a week or so pp...otherwise I never have issues with the,. Not during pregnancy, birth..and I only pushed for five minutes, lol. Anyway, despite the pain and discomfort of recovery, I a, already incredibly broody for a third baby. Its nuts...it must be the hormones.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Sweedot said:


> Well. I'm three weeks pp now and suffering horribly with haemorrhoids...blah...they re terrible and I am always a,aged that they only ever come up a week or so pp...otherwise I never have issues with the,. Not during pregnancy, birth..and I only pushed for five minutes, lol. Anyway, despite the pain and discomfort of recovery, I a, already incredibly broody for a third baby. Its nuts...it must be the hormones.

Totally understand that feeling, and it's totally not nuts! With every day older that LO gets you start to miss the last stage that they were at (even if that last stage was pregnancy), and then you start thinking about another one so you can go through all those joys again :) It's just love! The best thing in the world!


----------



## WantsALittle1

zilla said:


> That's good that LO responded well! - Hopefully you'll be meeting LO#2 very very soon, eee I'm so excited for you! They don't do that here in the UK, I had to google what it was! x
> 
> It's supposed to snow here next week, it's been so rainy this week - we've got a drainage ditch opposite our house and it's flooded so much that we now have ducks living outside - they're so noisy though lol!
> 
> As for me ... haven't got a clue what's been going on.
> Haven't had ANYTHING since CP in November, thought I had a +OPK 10 days ago but I'm not 100%, thought I had a +HPT last Friday (but then I had 3BFNs that day and 1BFN the day after, first + test was an IC and tested a couple hours later with FRER and it was BFN so think the IC had a dye run or something...)
> 
> But then yesterday I thought I was getting AF ... had weird pinky/brown CM for like a couple hours ... could only see it when I checked my CM & not on the TP or anything, but then this morning there's nothing there??
> So no idea what that could have been. Maybe the +OPK was accurate & it's IB?
> Has anyone had IB?

In my personal experience ICs were far more sensitive than FRERs. I picked up my BFP with this pregnancy on an IC 3 days before my FRER went positive. 

No experience with IB, sorry I can't help there hon :(


----------



## zilla

Apparently feeling broody straight away is some instinct or something ..I was reading it on another thread earlier! 

Can't wait for my ICs/FRERs to get delivered tomorrow, hopefully then I'll have some answers lol!


----------



## Sweedot

It has to be instinctual because I felt the same way after dd was born, I was counting down the days until we could try again. I did fall pregnant when dd was 6 months old but we miscarried that baby three months along and it was devastating and I do wonder if we tried too soon, perhaps my body hadn't recovered and then we decided to wait and we then had a surprise bfp the week of the due date of the baby we lost, which felt like it was meant to be. Although I am dying to add to our family, I really would loe a large family, I know waiting is definitely right for us. My body has been through the ringer with this pregnancy and I'm still no where her recovered enough even to Dtd right now. Luckily being bus with a toddler and a baby will make the time go quickly.


----------



## Leinzlove

The time goes... WAY TO QUICK!!! Wednesday, I will wake up with 2 toddlers!!! It all happened way to fast. 

Zilla: I hope you have a bean sticking! Rooting for your BFP!

Wantsalittle1: YAYAYAYAY! I hope we aren't going to hear from you for a few days! :)


----------



## zilla

Leinz: It was a stupid dye run :( but thinking the spotting was a very very light AF .. not sure what to expect this month! 
How are you? 

Wantsalittle1: can't wait for an update!


----------



## Leinzlove

Zilla: Is there any way it could've been implantation bleeding? I've heard that described as a late AF. I hate evaps or dye runs... GRRRR!

AFM: 6dpo... Not thinking I will see a positive result, but hoping! I have had 2 early losses. (1 in October, another last month.) I'm experiencing Luteal Phase problems. I started vitex at 1dpo hoping it helps me get my sticky.


----------



## zilla

That's what I was thinking ... but no. 
Don't know what it was really, it was like normal C cm, but with a tinge of brown/pink, then one day of red, then brown again then nothing! 
Stupid dye runs, it's the 2nd or 3rd I've had in a year now. Might stop with the ICs to be honest !

Good luck! I've never tried Vitex, is it good? Have you used it before?


----------



## Leinzlove

I just started vitex at 1dpo. So, I don't know. But I read about it and liked what I read. I feel that it can help me.

I waited until 1dpo, because some have had it delay O. And I didn't want that but felt it I took it after O, then all it can do is extend my LP for this month anyways. I then will cut back my dosage and raise it at the next 1dpo. (But, lets hope I'm about to see a BFP.) I don't think I will get a positive result, but I hope to be surprised.


----------



## zilla

Good luck! :flower:

I think I'm taking a break out from TTC. Especially with stupid cyles (never knowing where I am with my cycle, symptom spotting about O/pregnancy, googling every last little thing) , it's so time consuming and I always feel myself getting massively distracted and obsessive about it. It takes over so many waking hours!
I've had a couple of dye runs in the past couple of weeks, and I'm sick of testing for O everyday even though the OPKs don't work with my body, always analysing every test and convincing myself I can see something .. OH said he can tell I'm starting to sway towards depression again & I just want to have some time out. 

So, I think I'm going to go on the pill for a while and forget about TTC. I don't want to use condoms and see how my cycles go as I know I'll just end up obsessing over my cycles still. 
I'm going to try and sort through all the baby stuff I've got in the spare room, sell what I can - it's too much having it all sitting there. 
We're also going to sort out the spare room and make it into a home office, instead of having it as a box full of crap, waiting for a baby to go in it. 
Also, I'm returning to my degree in October so I'm going to need the space to study and need a bit of spare time. 
Going to use the money we had saved in the bank for LO#2 things and go on a family holiday together this summer instead, and make the most of what we do have. 
I'm taking my life off hold and putting #2 on hold for a while. 
I've got 1 pregnant woman close to me, and 3 friends who are all TTC who I know will get pregnant before I do. If I'm not going to get pregnant, I'd rather have it on my terms and in my control rather than leave it down to a body doesn't seem to want to work like it did, and be constantly waiting around for something to happen. I just want to forget about it all for a while! 

I know there are people that have been TTC for a hell of a lot longer than I have, and some who don't even have #1 - so I know that I'm lucky .. but I can't really do this at the moment! x

I'll keep checking back on here though, and see how everyone is doing :):):)
:dust:


----------



## WantsALittle1

It sounds like this letting go is well-needed Zilla and I hope it brings you some healing and peace. Big big hugs and love sent your way.

I'm so sorry for how rough this has been on you.


----------



## zilla

Thankyou .... 
I'm actually OK. Feel like a little weight has lifted to be honest! 
Massive Massive congratulations by the way :hugs: eeeeee you must be so happy & proud :):) Hope you're both doing well?? xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Zilla: I'm sorry hun! TTC is so unfair. I too, am dealing with pregnancies all around me. :( My sister is due next month. 

Another sister called me today and announced her pregnancy. She said "I'm pregnant." I said "Yay". She said "No, I don't want to be pregnant." I said "WHAT?" She said "She got pregnant on 9 years of birth control." 

She is scared has no job, lives with my mom, her relationship is not stable with her boyfriend. She goes to the Dr. Friday. She had a normal period in November, a light one in December. I'm thinking she's either 4 weeks or 8 weeks.

I'm happy, a little jealous but dang if I don't wish I was pregnant too!


----------



## Excalibur

I'm sorry I have been quiet in this thread, I have been stalking though!

Zilla - Sending you lot's of hugs! :hugs:

WantsALittle1 - Congratulations! Hope you and Jimmy are both doing well? :D 

Leinz - It will be your turn very soon! I can feel it :dust: :hugs:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Thanks Ex we are well and happy, about to leave the hospital.

I am feeling bad for all the wonderful girls on here who are facing rough times with TTC. It's hard to be happy when I know you all are hurting. If Jimmy and I were there we'd be smothering you all with baby hugs and cuddles so you wouldn't feel sad. I would share my baby monkey's love with all of ya...

You girls are true blue and I love you all!

<3


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - You're more than welcome and I bet you are glad to be going home? :D


----------



## WantsALittle1

Excalibur said:


> WantsALittle1 - You're more than welcome and I bet you are glad to be going home? :D

Thought so, haha That was before Little Man decided that he didn't want to sleep for more than 30 minutes last night. It's times like those I sorta wish I'd stayed in the hospital so I could have him in the nursery and get at least an hour of sleep. :/ I feel so guilty for saying that.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wantsalittle1: How sweet of you! Your words are super kind. Wish I could get some Monkey Loves too... But for now, I'll settle with 2 faint lines, because I'm pregnant.

You'll adjust in no time, hun! That first week home is the roughest. What was DD's reaction. Chloe was so mad at me, she just wanted Zoela.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinz, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jean is pretty sick with a UTI so, while she's been curious, she hasn't had much energy to get interested in him. We're hoping that when she's well they can interact and have some positive associations.


----------



## Leinzlove

OH wow! When I brought Zoela home. Chloe was sick too! That was awful because I was so worried about Zoela getting sick and I couldn't keep Chloe away.

I hope Jean feels better soon. How old is she?


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinzlove said:


> OH wow! When I brought Zoela home. Chloe was sick too! That was awful because I was so worried about Zoela getting sick and I couldn't keep Chloe away.
> 
> I hope Jean feels better soon. How old is she?

She is 17 months old. What did Chloe have when Zoela came home and did Zoela ever get anything?


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - Yeah the 1st week home is very difficult! I'm sure you will adjust soon though :hugs:

I'm sorry to hear that Jean is sick, I hope she feels better soon :flower:

Leinz - Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! Here's to a very sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

No, Zoela didn't catch it. But I thought she did and took them both to the DR. 

Here he told me Zoela had a bit of colic. And was healthy. But Chloe had a cold and double ear infections.


----------



## zilla

Leinzlove said:


> Zilla: I'm sorry hun! TTC is so unfair. I too, am dealing with pregnancies all around me. :( My sister is due next month.
> 
> Another sister called me today and announced her pregnancy. She said "I'm pregnant." I said "Yay". She said "No, I don't want to be pregnant." I said "WHAT?" She said "She got pregnant on 9 years of birth control."
> 
> She is scared has no job, lives with my mom, her relationship is not stable with her boyfriend. She goes to the Dr. Friday. She had a normal period in November, a light one in December. I'm thinking she's either 4 weeks or 8 weeks.
> 
> I'm happy, a little jealous but dang if I don't wish I was pregnant too!

:hugs: , spoken to you on a diff. thread but still sending :hugs: !! 



Excalibur said:


> I'm sorry I have been quiet in this thread, I have been stalking though!
> 
> Zilla - Sending you lot's of hugs! :hugs:


Thankyou! I'm ok ... typically, in the time between deciding to take a break and going to the doctors, I was POAS as usual and got a surge on an OPK. I think! They don't always work for me but this time the test line was a lot darker than the control line instead of just being the same colour as it. So maybe I did O ... going to see what happens and then decide. If I get BFP it'll be amazing... If I get AF, It will still be good as means my cycles are back but not sure what it'll mean in regards to TTC or taking a break.If I don't get anything and the test was just faulty then ... I think I'll definately take a break. 

How are you???? xx 




WantsALittle1 said:


> Thanks Ex we are well and happy, about to leave the hospital.
> 
> I am feeling bad for all the wonderful girls on here who are facing rough times with TTC. It's hard to be happy when I know you all are hurting. If Jimmy and I were there we'd be smothering you all with baby hugs and cuddles so you wouldn't feel sad. I would share my baby monkey's love with all of ya...
> 
> You girls are true blue and I love you all!
> 
> <3


Ah this is a lovely message :hugs:, how are you all doing now? Your little man is so gorgeous I just want to give him squishy hugs:haha:

xxx


----------



## WantsALittle1

zilla said:


> Ah this is a lovely message :hugs:, how are you all doing now? Your little man is so gorgeous I just want to give him squishy hugs:haha:
> 
> xxx

We are well. Trying to get this whole breastfeeding thing down. It's tough, never succeeded with Jean but hoping that I have better luck with Jimmy!

C'mon over to Texas some day and those squishy hugs'll be waiting for you girl!

xo


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - You're more than welcome. I found that some OPK's work better than others, they did for me any way, I can't speak for everyone though. I am going to keep everything crossed that you do get your BFP, although sometimes, taking a break is usually the time when a lot of ladies get their BFP as they are relaxed about it.

I'm not too bad thank you :D xx

WantsALittle1 - Happy 1 week old to Jimmy! :cloud9:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Excalibur said:


> Zilla - You're more than welcome. I found that some OPK's work better than others, they did for me any way, I can't speak for everyone though. I am going to keep everything crossed that you do get your BFP, although sometimes, taking a break is usually the time when a lot of ladies get their BFP as they are relaxed about it.
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you :D xx
> 
> WantsALittle1 - Happy 1 week old to Jimmy! :cloud9:

Thank you so much Ex. How are you feeling love? I remember around 25 weeks I still had a good amount of energy and was sleeping OK but things were juuuusssttt starting to get very awkward, bulky, and uncomfortable. I also imagine that chasing a 13 mo old around is getting tiring for you! :)


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> zilla said:
> 
> 
> Ah this is a lovely message :hugs:, how are you all doing now? Your little man is so gorgeous I just want to give him squishy hugs:haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> We are well. Trying to get this whole breastfeeding thing down. It's tough, never succeeded with Jean but hoping that I have better luck with Jimmy!
> 
> C'mon over to Texas some day and those squishy hugs'll be waiting for you girl!
> 
> xoClick to expand...

Hows it going? BFing never really worked for me. I always thought it was because LO wasn't interested, but when I tried to express, there was barely anything there ... that was before I was diagnosed, apparently PCOS can affect milk supply. So I don't feel so bad about it now!
I do hate the massive thing that there is about breastfeeding though .. seen so many threads on here get out of control and locked. If I did get pregnant again, I don't think I would BF .. last time it was so stressful for me and LO, and even worse when it didn't work out. 
I'd love baby hugs and squisihies! How is it out in Texas?? It's absolutely freezing here. Can't see anything out of the window as it's so foggy and even the ducks that live on the pond have run off :haha:



Excalibur said:


> Zilla - You're more than welcome. I found that some OPK's work better than others, they did for me any way, I can't speak for everyone though. I am going to keep everything crossed that you do get your BFP, although sometimes, taking a break is usually the time when a lot of ladies get their BFP as they are relaxed about it.
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you :D xx
> 
> WantsALittle1 - Happy 1 week old to Jimmy! :cloud9:

I've ordered some more that should come this week, hopefully I'll now get negatives and prove that they actually do work IYKWIM. 
thankyou :hugs: 
Have been put on Metformin by my GP too. 
LO is in such a grump today, I wonder what I did :dohh:


----------



## zilla

oh and Wantsalittle1: your pic is adorable :)


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - You're more than welcome. I'm not feeling too bad thank you, chasing a 13 month old around is definitely tiring, so worth it though! I was feeling exhausted all the time but I was prescribed Iron tablets as I was Anemic, not sure if I still am or not but I seem to have more energy now, although I'm not sleeping well at all, I have never been a great sleeper though so I can't really put that down to pregnancy. 

Zilla - Yeah I totally know what you mean, fingers crossed!

You're more than welcome :hugs: 

I have read some very good stories about Metformin, fingers crossed it works for you too!

Sorry to hear that LO is being a grump, I'm sure it wasn't anything that you did :hugs:


----------



## Perplexed

My baby is just over 7 weeks and I knew I wanted another one since she was 5 days old. But we are waiting 6 months to a year...we'll see how things are in 6 months and decide if we're ready or want to wait the remaining 6 months.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Welcome, perplexed! This is a lovely group of ladies to wait with. I just had a baby and am no longer WTT, NTNP, or TTC, but just love the group so I'm sticking around :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Wantsalittle1: OMG! You are making me want... Tickers! :) And their picture is so cute... It's making me want to change mine as well. But, I'm afraid someone I know will find me... or something. Haha! 

You never know... Maybe you are WTT.

Perplexed: Welcome & Congratulations on your new baby! :)

Zilla: I to tried BF and I'm not doing so again. I get it. I'm hoping you get your +OPK, YOUR RAINBOW, too! Glad you have metformin. Is it supposed to bring on Ovulation?

AFM: I'm trying again... Can't resist. LET'S DO THIS ZILLA!!!!


----------



## zilla

Leinzlove said:


> Zilla: I to tried BF and I'm not doing so again. I get it. I'm hoping you get your +OPK, YOUR RAINBOW, too! Glad you have metformin. Is it supposed to bring on Ovulation?
> 
> AFM: I'm trying again... Can't resist. LET'S DO THIS ZILLA!!!!

Welcome Perplexed :flower:

how are you, Leinz? 

the Metformin was supposed to regulate my cycle but I'm going to have to come off it as I just got a very much surprise BFP! at 12dpo :) [I was ovulating as I thought I was]

xx

How is everyone ?


----------



## WantsALittle1

ZILLAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

And darling Leinz I haven't been online in ages but I am so sorry about your loss :( Hugs hugs hugs and wow girl, you are one tough cookie and I'm so sorry you have had to go through this so much in the last 6 months. Come on, forever baby, we are all waiting for you! We know you'll come in your own time, but we really can't wait to meet you kiddo! And about the avatar photo, you are right&#8230; Maybe I should change it to something else, cause that photo is also on my Facebook so someone could match it up really easily and then they'd be reading about my cervical mucus and goodness knows what else&#8230; :p

Ex: Interesting note but when I dip into anemic status, especially during pregnancy, my sleep is terrible. I'm an anxious, jittery mess. Usually when I go back on iron, within a couple days I am sleeping like a baby. Anemia can actually cause insomnia, as I only recently learned! I am also a poor sleeper, even when not pregnant. It's been like that since I was 11. As for the pregnancy sleep, I did find that forcing myself to take a 1-hour walk daily really helped, as it wore me out. Needless to say your little man is probably wearing you out anyway, but sometimes the focused exercise can help 'center' things if you know what I mean?

AFM: We are okay. DD has her VCUG tomorrow so we're dreading that--to see our 17 month old cathed and then x-rayed (repeatedly) sorta makes my blood boil. Little Man is doing okay--gaining weight steadily and generally a very mellow baby when compared to his sister. I'm going nuts. Having two kids is&#8230; well frankly it's insane! My respect for moms who have 2+ kids was already very high, but now it is out of this world. It is really difficult having 2 under 2!


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - Congratulations on your BFP! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:

Leinz - Sending you lot's of baby dust on your TTC journey, you are a true inspiration for not giving up! :dust:

WantsALittle1 - I hope everything goes well with your DD tomorrow :hugs:

Glad to hear that little man is doing well :)


----------



## zilla

thankyou :)
still in shock, we were going to go on a break this weekend! I guess it's true what people say about it happening when you least expect it. 
OH is away until Sunday though, can't decide whether to ring him/message him or wait until he gets back!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wantsalittle1: It will get easier the 2 under 2. Yours are closer in age than mine are. Mine are 21 months apart and its been so much easier than I expected. And now that they are 1 & 2 its getting easier everyday. However, there is so many messes and its hard to keep up on housework.

Zilla: YES! YES! YES! Those are beautiful lines! This is it!!! How can you not rang DH? Congratulations!

Thanks EX!!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla, I'm with Leinz--I would not be able to restrain myself from telling OH!


----------



## Leinzlove

Now, Wantsalittle1: Now don't get to paranoid about your profile picture! I had to make one of my little ladies, too!


----------



## zilla

I did want to tell him face to face! But I caved in and told him :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

zilla said:


> I did want to tell him face to face! But I caved in and told him :)

Yay, how'd he react?


----------



## Leinzlove

?, how could you not?


----------



## zilla

He's not back until Sunday and I did want to tell him face to face so I could see his reaction. 
He's in Germany, on some work thing (no idea what) 
But he's really happy :) Said he's looking forward to chasing two LOs round the house ha. 
I just want him back now so I can have a cuddle!
x


----------



## Leinzlove

Aweee... Can't wait for him to get home, so you can properly CELEBRATE!! Eeeeek! You are PREGNANT! :) :) :) x


----------



## zilla

thankyou!! 
:dust: for cycle 8 miss! let us know! You're about a week from O, am I right? I think I read something on your blog.x


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla, that is wonderful! And oh boy, will you guys be chasing, for sure&#8230; :)

Leinz, love the new tickers :) <3

DD got her VCUG done this morning and even though the procedure SUCKED super bad, the results appear to be normal (no sign of either UTI or reflux!)


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - Yay for telling DH! I must admit, it would have been nice to tell him face to face but I don't think I could wait either! :D

Leinz - You're welcome :D 

WantsALittle1 - Glad to hear that everything went well with your DD and that there is no sign of a UTI or Reflux :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Thanks, Ex! Eek, third trimester tomorrow for you! Wowowow!


----------



## Leinzlove

Zilla: O is anyday now. CD14 here, but wouldn't be surprised if it was 4-5 days yet. Anyways, taking advantage of the fertile window. In the meantime, trying to get over this impetigo infection and hoping that having it gone will make a sticky baby.

WantsAlil1: Thank you! I'm glad all is well with lil Gee. That has to put a lot of worry to rest. :)

EX: WTH??? Happy Third TRI! I better hurry up and get a sticky or we won't be bump buddies this time. :(


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - You're welcome and thank you, I can't believe that I'm in the 3rd Tri already! :shock:

Leinz - Thank you! I know, I can't believe it either, this pregnancy has gone so quick!! We will be bump buddies, I can feel it! :D :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I sure hope... 3 shots left at the 2014 BABY!!! Thank you!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - They do say third time lucky :winkwink: :dust:


----------



## zilla

Another mc here I'm afraid :(


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, sending massive hugs and lot's of love your way :hugs: <3


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that you and your family are okay during this time. Love and hugs. I know this little darling was long sought and fought so hard for.


----------



## Leinzlove

Zilla: No! I cant stand this! :( I'm so sorry for your loss! Sick of it! My heart just hurts! :hugs:


----------



## zilla

Good luck for 14th Feb! :hugs:
how are you?


----------



## Leinzlove

Keeping positive. Not worried about bFN... Just tired of heartbreak. 

I hope you are being good to yourself. :hugs: Its just a matter of time. We will both have our rainbow's.


----------



## Leinzlove

How is everyone? Zilla are you back to TTC? How are you doing?


----------



## zilla

Hello x Not doing great, how are you?
Yesterday was our 1st year anniversary of TTC #2.
The day before, my best friend told me she's pregnant - yesterday morning I was in a state as it was the anniversary, we were messaging and I told her how low I'm feeling etc and she didn't reply, I hope she's not avoiding me now! I know how hard it is telling someone you're expecting when they're trying.

OH wants us to take a break from TTC but I don't know what I want.

How are you?? x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry to hear all this. I'm sorry the year mark has arrived. It's so rough. My sister is pregnant too. She found out a day before I did with the Christmas BFP. She kept hers and you know where I am... 2 more losses later. :hugs: 

Its going to happen for you, hun! I just know this!!! 

I finally went to the OB and talked about my losses and cycle. Etc. He thinking that I have a short LP, but not every cycle. Meaning that on some cycles, its fine and I can get pregnant and others it clears it out. He said it could also be a few bad eggs or a combination of 2 back to back babies.

He prescribed me to keep trying. If I have another early loss. I will be referred to a infertility clinic. He will not allow me to have progesterone, nor will he test it. He almost thinks there is no problem. 

So, this cycle I'm taking 100mg B6 with my prenatals and starting progesterone cream at 3dpo... I don't know what else to do. I can't stand my short LP and hope that this small bit helps with a sticky.

Then if I don't fall pregnant. I'm telling the Dr. I have another early loss so I can get referred. It can take weeks to get in. I'm very impatient.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zill I bet she just didnt actually see your message (this actually happens to me a lot while texting back and forth) OR she saw the message, felt it required a well thought-out reply, and got distracted from finishing/sending it. She is your best friend so I don't think she would leave you hanging intentionally on something so important. Maybe you could just send her a follow-up message to kick start the conversation again?

Leinz, so glad you got to the doctor but frustrating that he is refusing to check your progesterone? It's no skin off his back to check it out and it would really help you to know! And grr haven't you already suffered enough loss to be referred to the clinic? Why does he want you to go through it again before he'll get you help? Sorry to be so negative but sometimes OBs really tick me off when they treat loss and fertility challenges as if they are no big deal.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - I'm not doing too bad thank you. I can't believe that your Doctor won't even check your progesterone! How frustrating! :growlmad:

Zilla - Sending big hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hi All, checking in and sending some love across the wires. 

Zilla and Leinz, congrats again lovely mommies on your new sticky beans and hoping that you both aren't battling too bad morning sickness and fatigue. First trimester is so brutal, ugh.

Ex... any day now! Our Little Man was born at 38+1, and it was SO nice to get out of those last couple of weeks :) I'm hoping your sweet boy comes out soon to play!


----------



## WantsALittle1

PS. Would love to see some bump pics! Here is the last pic of my belly before Little Man came out!
 



Attached Files:







BellyLittleG.png
File size: 300.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zilla

WantsALittle1 said:


> PS. Would love to see some bump pics! Here is the last pic of my belly before Little Man came out!

That's an impressive bump! aww :) 
I've attached one on here, I hope it works!! 
This was taken at 35 weeks. Although my pictures from 37 weeks onwards look a bit smaller, because of when he dropped.

Thankyou for the congratulations! 
It's not going too bad here, really. I've got bad nausea but haven't actually been sick. Can't decide if it would be better if I did, maybe that would stop the nausea lingering all day but I can't really complain! 
I'm starting a new job in the morning which is v. exciting :) 
Hopefully they don't notice that I'm exhausted/not myself .. don't know whether to wait until 12 weeks and hope they don't notice I'm pregnant in the meantime, or be honest with them. It's hard! 
LO had has taster sessions at nursery last week and didn't cry once when we dropped him off :) so proud of that little boy! 

How are your two doing? :) 

EX: eeeek not long to go! I'm excited for you! 

Leinz I hope you're well too xxx


----------



## WantsALittle1

Zilla, I know what you mean about the nausea that won't quit. From what I've heard, barfing does nothing for morning sickness. There were times I was tempted to make myself do it just to get relief, but I held off because of what I'd heard.

I don't see a bump pic hon, can you try again? 

Congrats on the new job! What do you do? You didn't ask my opinion but I'm all for waiting until I'm showing undeniably to tell employers. With DD it was 12 weeks, with DS it was 9 :)

Yay for little man doing well at nursery!

Our babes are doing well. Very exhausted being a full-time SAHM while working half-time from home. It's so hard to squeeze those 3.5 hours of work in every day between the diapers and having to keep kiddos at two very different developmental stages entertained!


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - Thank you and I hope he arrives soon aswell, he has been teasing us and I'm not sure how much longer I can take it :haha:

Lovely bump you had there! I uploaded a 38 week bump picture into my Journal :) 

Zilla - Happy 7 weeks and 4 days! :D Aww thank you :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Morning Sickness... REALLY REALLY BAD! I got Sea Bands and they help but they don't take it away. I've been spoiled with my girls and having very little morning sickness.

Got the Doppler out and plan to start finding babies HB as soon as I can. 

Wants: It'll get easier. It sure is an adjustment though.

Zilla: So exciting! New job, hopefully it takes your mind off of the nausea. Mine is mostly that too... I can't handle water and drink orange juice. Atleast it won't last much longer... being well over 1/2 way through the first trimester.


----------



## sweetmere

I think I'm 1dpo but not sure :( probably out for the month. I had to take my temp early this morning because I was having trouble sleeping...it didn't show a thermal shift...no idea if I ovulated yesterday (cd17) or today but we bd cd16 early at 12:30 am or late cd15 however you want to look at it and 3:30pm cd16. I also have NEVER seen fertile cm so chances of sperm surviving long are unlikely!

Morning sickness. ..ah, something I'm not looking forward to! I hated the constant nausea. I got zofran last time and also took unisom at night and it was still bad so I don't even want to think about how it would have been without :/ I feel like sea bands helped me some but I could rarely get the circles in the right place and they always hurt.


----------



## Leinzlove

sweetmere said:


> I think I'm 1dpo but not sure :( probably out for the month. I had to take my temp early this morning because I was having trouble sleeping...it didn't show a thermal shift...no idea if I ovulated yesterday (cd17) or today but we bd cd16 early at 12:30 am or late cd15 however you want to look at it and 3:30pm cd16. I also have NEVER seen fertile cm so chances of sperm surviving long are unlikely!
> 
> Morning sickness. ..ah, something I'm not looking forward to! I hated the constant nausea. I got zofran last time and also took unisom at night and it was still bad so I don't even want to think about how it would have been without :/ I feel like sea bands helped me some but I could rarely get the circles in the right place and they always hurt.

Eeeeeek! Hope this month is the one! <3


----------



## WantsALittle1

Leinz, I found both of my babies with a Doppler at around 8+5! Bet you'll find the little guy! (I think it's a boy...) :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Checking in.

Congrats to Ex on Jayden's arrival!

Leinz, final stretch of the first tri--eek! I always switched over at 13.3 weeks because that's technically 40 weeks divided by 3. I could never wait until 14 weeks, pssh! :) 

Zilla, 10 weeks! How you doing, love?

sweetmere, good luck for the May cycle!

We had an exciting last couple of weeks. LG developed intussusception and we wound up in the hospital with all sorts of diagnostics being done on my poor baby boy. That was so hard to see, but luckily the problem self-corrected and he's been fine ever since.

How are Inoue and everyone else?

xo


----------



## Leinzlove

That is wonderful! I'm glad he is okay. How awful to go through that.

I'm all excited here! <3 Technically, First trimester in the US is 13 weeks even. I'm having my gender scan in 12 days... EEEEEK!


----------



## Leinzlove

Also EX had Jayden a day over due weighing 9lbs 5oz. She is working hard on breastfeeding as he has a tongue tie. It's being clipped next week. But HE'S PERFECT!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Those 12 days are gonna breeze by, Leinz! Following your parenting thread--can't wait to see pics!

Oh no, Ex's poor little guy. Do they use anesthesia for fixing a tongue tie?


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd think so but I don't know.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry thought I'd crash the thread at the mention of tongue tie, my lo had a really tight tongue tie which stopped him feeding properly, had it snipped at 3 days old. They just do it with a very sharp pair of scissors and very quickly! They barely feel it, it would be more traumatic to try and numb the area.


----------



## Excalibur

WantsALittle1 - Thank you ever so much! :D 

Sorry to hear that you ended up in the Hospital with your little one :(

They didn't use anesthesia for Jayden's tongue tie, it was a very quick procedure, Jayden actually slept through it and it was over in a matter of seconds, such a brave little man :cloud9:

Leinz - Happy 13 weeks :happydance: 

Thank you for updating everyone for me :D <3


----------



## zilla

Sorry I've been quiet, not been on here much! 

Ex: CONGRATS He's beautiful :):) how are you doing?

Leinz: woo for team pink! Do you have any names planned yet?

Wantsalittle1: how are you all? You were asking about my job ... I'm kind of a trainee lawyer :) I love my job but I'm so scared about telling them next week! LO is doing so great in nursery though, he doesn't even bat an eyelid when we drop him off now. 

xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Good to see you, hun! They will be super happy for you! It will all work out fine, although I understand the feeling. I didn't want to tell my Inlaws as they are somewhat judgmental.

No names yet. How are you feeling? It's so good to say good bye to the first trimester! <3


----------



## zilla

Leinzlove said:


> Good to see you, hun! They will be super happy for you! It will all work out fine, although I understand the feeling. I didn't want to tell my Inlaws as they are somewhat judgmental.
> 
> No names yet. How are you feeling? It's so good to say good bye to the first trimester! <3

thank you :) I've been very quiet on all fronts the past couple of months - my sickness seemed to be "evening sickness" so I was getting in from work every day and going straight to bed. Seem to be doing a lot better now though. How did the inlaws take it? 
we're arguing about names already. For a boy, I really like Sebastian or Zeke but OH hates both. or Artemis, but he hates that too. 
For a girl, I like Cordelia but guess what, he hates that too! :dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

That's how it is for us pretty much. I'm hoping something just comes to us. I like Rylin (Rhy Lynn), but he isn't sold on it.

I had really miserable morning sickness constant all day and night. It left at about 13 weeks and is now replaced with 2-4 miserable headaches a week. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

I hope DH agrees with something you like soon and that you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - Happy 12 weeks and 3 days! :D 

Thank you ever so much, we are doing great thank you, Jayden is starting to have more awake spells throughout the day now which is great, it's amazing just staring into his eyes whilst he stares back at us :cloud9: 

I hope pregnancy is treating you well? :hugs:


----------



## zilla

Excalibur said:


> Zilla - Happy 12 weeks and 3 days! :D
> 
> Thank you ever so much, we are doing great thank you, Jayden is starting to have more awake spells throughout the day now which is great, it's amazing just staring into his eyes whilst he stares back at us :cloud9:
> 
> I hope pregnancy is treating you well? :hugs:

thank you :D It's going so fast this time around. 
awww that's so lovely :) what does Tyler think to his little brother??
it's going ok actually, feeling so much better now. OH seems more hormonal than I do :haha:


----------



## zilla

Leinzlove said:


> That's how it is for us pretty much. I'm hoping something just comes to us. I like Rylin (Rhy Lynn), but he isn't sold on it.
> 
> I had really miserable morning sickness constant all day and night. It left at about 13 weeks and is now replaced with 2-4 miserable headaches a week. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> 
> I hope DH agrees with something you like soon and that you feel better. :hugs:

aw I like that! we're waiting until we find out what we're having I think before we discuss the names anymore. at least then it takes out 50% of the potential name arguing! 
oh no, do you have anything you can take for it? I swear by 4head, I don't know if they have that in the US. it's like a herbal rub for your head :)


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - You're more than welcome and it sure does go fast the second time round doesn't it? My pregnancy flew! 

Tyler loves his little brother, he has shown some jealousy but we just try to involve him as much as we can. Tyler likes to stroke Jayden's head and gives him kisses on his head too, it's so sweet to watch! :cloud9: 

Glad to hear that you are feeling better and bless your DH for being the Hormonal one :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

It goes faster all around when they are in the womb and even more so when they get here.

I've already started shopping. I'm now hooked on Lady Bugs. (My third time lucky baby.) <3

That's us too. We don't need a name right away and I'm hoping one just pops out as us. :rofl:


----------



## sweetmere

We are on cycle 2 and I am 4dpo!

Anyone else in the tww?


----------



## WantsALittle1

Ex: so sweet about Tyler and kissing Jayden on the head. He'll be used to sharing Mommy soon! AJ loves to kiss LG on the head too, though her kisses are really just her saying 'mwah' while looking at us for approval and then getting very proud of herself :)

Leinz: ladybugs, love it! And I know what you mean about the name--it'll just drop one day, for sure. That's how the best names happen!

Yay sweetmere, fxed for this cycle!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Tell me about it! :shock:

Your Lady Bug theme is so cute! :cloud9: 

WantsALittle1 - Thank you, I think Tyler is slowly getting used to the idea of Jayden being part of our family now. Aww bless AJ, sounds so cute! :cloud9:

Sweetmere - Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## zilla

Facebook anyone? Message me a link to you:)
Barely come on here as much now x


----------



## Excalibur

Zilla - I will PM you now :D


----------



## Leinzlove

You can find me through Ex! :)


----------



## zilla

I miss this thread! 
Hope everyone is doing great. 
Deleted FB a while ago, so shall be popping by on here a bit more often!


----------



## Leinzlove

:hi:


----------



## zilla

Leinzlove said:


> :hi:

Hows it going? Not long now!


----------



## sweetmere

Hey all. Anyone else still TTC?


----------



## Excalibur

:wave:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hiya ladies! I just had my 4th baby July 22. and am WTT until May 2015. If it weren't for my emergency csection, I'd start trying now. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Crazy! Crazy! Crazy!


----------

